# Netbook / Mini Laptop: Who's got one? Who wants one?



## kim

I'm thinking of getting a mini laptop (netbook) and was wondering who has one?  Do you like it?  What is good and bad about it?

Have you stuck your camera's memory card in there and tried viewing and editing pictures?  Was it good?  Bad?  

I know a couple of you have mentioned having one.  I'm leaning towards the Acer Aspire One, but I'm still looking.


----------



## nickih75

We just got our kids each an Acer.  They love them and my daughter has loaded pictures onto her from her SD card.  I don't think there has been any editing going on.  

The computers are really cute, but I have to say the screen is too small for me to use for any amount of time.  That and the keys are smaller than normal or kind of squished together so I've had a hard time typing on it.  They can browse the internet without any problems and with a little tweaking my husband was able to install our son's Mindstorms onto his.  The screen resolution is low because of its size.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nickih75 said:


> The computers are really cute, but I have to say the screen is too small for me to use for any amount of time. That and the keys are smaller than normal or kind of squished together so I've had a hard time typing on it.


I got my grandson the Acer EEE for Christmas. As nickih said, the screen is too small and the keys are even too small for a 10 year old. The only way I can type on it is to hold my fingers almost straight up and I have to check to make sure I'm hitting shift instead of enter. Definitely can't type with any speed.

Because of the small screen size, I have to use 16 point type when working on a doc. Otherwise, the letters are very faded and broken, at least to these mature eyes.

It works very well and has the features we need, it just takes some adjusting.


----------



## Rivery

I have a Dell mini (910?) that my husband got for me because he was always hogging the laptop we got a few months before.  Total suprise but I like it.  I only use it for surfing and photos so it doesn't have to do a lot of grinding thinking.


----------



## kim

Rivery said:


> I have a Dell mini (910?) that my husband got for me because he was always hogging the laptop we got a few months before. Total suprise but I like it. I only use it for surfing and photos so it doesn't have to do a lot of grinding thinking.


I was also looking at the a Dell. How do your photos look? Does the lower screen resolution affect the pics?


----------



## sharyn

I have a Dell Mini 9 and love it.  It's too small to use as a "regular" computer, but for traveling or use in a pinch it's great.

Sharyn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been using my Acer Aspire One almost exclusively since the 1st.  Love it!  Almost all of the posting I've done on Kindleboards since then, including this one, have been on the Aspire. The keyboard is a bit squashed, at first I hit a lot of wrong keys but now I can type pretty quickly on it.  I don't find the screen resolution to be a problem.  For what it's worth, the screen is currently set at 1024x600, 32-bit.  Pictures and videos show well.  Some of the games I've downloaded from Real Arcade don't work well with the graphics settings/card, but I just move on to another one.

Betsy


----------



## Rivery

My photos are for pleasure only.  They look good on the screen to me.  It makes it very easy to bring with me to show my photos, a lot easier to see than on the little screen on my camera.  The small keyboard took some getting accustom to.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a Sony Vaio. . .one of the small ones. . .one of the original mini-PC's I think.  Couple of years old.  It's cute.  

I think the keyboard is fine, though my husband who has bigger hands finds it cramped.  I've gotten the same comment from other big guys who've used it.  The screen is very clear, not huge, of course, but good resolution, and the footprint is small.  Fits in one of those portfolios that have a pad on one side and a pocket on the other.  It's a full computer, not a netbook.

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I've seen the Acer Aspire One...on G4's Attack of the Show tech review.

[flash=200,200]http://g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/videos/36201/Acer-Aspire-5735-Laptop-Review.html[/flash]


----------



## nickih75

that review is for the Acer 5735, a 15" laptop, not the 9" netbook Acer Aspire One.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

ohhh...wrong page...just a minute

edit: Here it is...I was watching both videos. sorry
http://g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/gadgetpr0n/65265/Acer-Aspire-One-Notebook.html


----------



## Gables Girl

I have a Dell Mini 9 and love it.  Great for travel and the pictures look fine, the screen is small so you don't notice the lack of resolution as much as you would on a bigger monitor.    I do use a wireless mouse with it because I hate touch pads.  It goes through security at the airport with out notice.


----------



## Lotus

We got an Acer Aspire One a few weeks ago. I'm not really sure why, because we each have a laptop already. However, my fiancé uses his main laptop at work, and uses the Acer to check mail while he's got things processing on the other computer. He said it's useful to take into meetings where he can still check e-mail, and it's a little more discreet and easier to carry. 

I also think it will be good for when we travel so that we don't have to cart our laptops (both are 17" ones and fairly heavy). It seems to work fine for surfing and e-mails, but I doubt I'd even attempt to do photo editing or any other heavy work on it. I may also take it outside into the yard or use it in bed, because it's a lot lighter than the larger laptops. For $350, it seems like a reasonable expense for e-mail and surfing (considering it's about the same cost as a Kindle).


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its not exactly a mini laptop at 12.1 inches and it isn't exactly cheap with 1000$ price tag, but I heard rumors that the HP is creating a 10in inch version of this:


My aunt has one and I love it. Touch screen is really nice, too. (I also use a wireless mouse. On this HP you can click with the stylus that comes with the laptop..or use you fingers) Since my brother broke my old laptop, I may be handing down the one I use now...so you never know what I'll get updated to next. If the 10in in much cheaper....maybe I'll upgrade when I get a job.


----------



## Elijsha

i have a dell mini, its great for just surfing the net checking email kinda stuff, 16g hard drive enough for the mini imho, add 2g memory an its super fast! my nephew just got the acer mini, for under $300, hp has a new mini also that looks nice


----------



## Vegas_Asian

sadly the HP mini isn't touch screen...if it was, it would be on the top of the things of thing to buy (on the 'want' list.).


----------



## Vicki

We just got the Acer Inspire. We both have laptops and a desktop that only gets used when the kids are home.
The Acer was pruchased for traveling. Never again am I going on a trip, deciding not to take laptop because it is
"heavy" and then listening to the whining that comes afterward. The Acer is perfect and I have a bag that it and
the Kindle fit in great. Like everyone says, it is not ideal for heavy everyday work applications but it will take care
of the leisure stuff just fine. I have small hands so I dont mind the keyboard or the screen but the other half has some
problems. I showed to my brother and let him play with it a while and he has since ordered one too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have large hands for a woman (as large as my husbands) and while it took a bit to get used to, I have no problems typing fairly quickly on the Aspire.  I concentrated on typing slowly and carefully at first and the speed and accuracy gradually came back.  But as I said, I've been using it exclusively for four weeks.  I wanted to make sure I could live with it as my only computer in San Diego.  And I've been doing some light photo editing with it.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Is the battery life on netbook/mini laptops better than a regular laptop?


----------



## Gables Girl

Vegas_Asian said:


> Is the battery life on netbook/mini laptops better than a regular laptop?


Yes, the Hard Drive is a chip not a real drive so it gives longer life and it runs much cooler. Mine last 6 to 8 hours.


----------



## Lotus

Hard drives depend on the netbook you get. Our Acer has a real 120GB hard drive (not flash memory). I believe the battery is supposed to last 6 hours on ours.


----------



## nickih75

On a full charge the kids Acers say the battery will last just over 2 hours.  And they aren't doing anything overly ambitious on them.. unless Webkinz counts.. LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Acer Aspire One that I bought (120MB hard drive) came with either a four cell battery or a six cell battery.  I bought the six cell, supposed to be six hours.  I haven't timed it, but six hours sounds about right, I know I can use it for a long time.  There's no CD Drive.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Hmm..This seems like a computer that would be ideal for school. I only have ten minutes between each class so I don't have much time to charge my laptop. I'm limited to where I sit in class, cuz I have to sit next or near a outlet. Thanks!


----------



## Leslie

I bought the Acer Aspire One back in December because it was such a great deal on Amazon. My husband snatched it out of the box when it arrived and I have barely touched it since. Needless to say, he loves it. He has a big laptop which he now leaves at work and brings the Acer back and forth.

I have a Vaio laptop (like Ann) that I got back in March. I love that one, too. It's small and light...smaller than the Gateway it replaced. It has Vista, which I have gotten used to. The Acer has XP.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Re: battery life.  I use wireless with mine to access the internet and I find that it's like the Kindle in that if you're using wireless a lot the battery will drain faster.  If you don't need it, turn it off, and the battery will last longer. . . .

Ann


----------



## Wunderkind

Leslie said:


> I have a Vaio laptop (like Ann) that I got back in March. I love that one, too. It's small and light...smaller than the Gateway it replaced. It has Vista, which I have gotten used to. The Acer has XP.
> 
> L


I have had my Sony Vaio for over a year and love it. It is my primary computer and with its size I am able to use it as a true portable laptop (which was not true with my previous 15" laptop due to its size and weight). Since it is so small and light, I can use it in so many places -- coffee shops, restaurants (which are plentiful here in Manhattan) and the battery life with wireless turned on is about 6 hours.

The screen is 11" which is not too small to view. I do have a docking station with a 17" monitor attached if I want to see a larger view, but I hardly use it.


----------



## sharyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Acer Aspire One that I bought (120MB hard drive) came with either a four cell battery or a six cell battery. I bought the six cell, supposed to be six hours. I haven't timed it, but six hours sounds about right, I know I can use it for a long time. There's no CD Drive.


I have a Sony Vaio I bought maybe 1-1/2 years ago; trouble it is has Vista and I just despise it. Truly despise it.

So I bought the Dell Mini with XP. No, it doesn't have a CD drive; I bought a USB CD drive from Dell but it doesn't work -- *and* I can't get anyone on the phone from Dell to get an RMA to send it back. I finally disputed the charge with American Express.

Without the CD drive, though...it does have several USB slots so you can use flash drives with it. I have two 16GB flash drives that I use to transfer information back and forth. I imagine if I wanted I could even put a movie on a flash drive and watch it on the Mini. (And IIRC it came with a USB flash drive with some photo viewing/editing software on it.)

Sharyn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm sure Ann's right. I also use the wireless with the Acer; I'll do a test this evening to see how long the battery actually lasts while I'm doing a lot of stuff on it. Seems like it lasts a pretty long time.

I have an external CD/DVD drive that I could attach (I think) but haven't tried it yet. I'd have to dig it out. I wanted to install some software last night on the Acer that I will need for my trip, and it was easier for me to use my desktop PC to copy the installation CD onto an SD card and put the SD card in the Acer (it has two slots) and install from the SD card. Worked great.

As previously mentioned, the Acer came with XP which was another plus for me.

Here's a clickable image to the one I bought (you can get a white one for $40 less):











I ended up skinning mine so I should have gotten the one for $40 less. Decalgirl has custom skins for the Acer Aspire.










Betsy


----------



## kim

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (you can get a white one for $40 less):
> 
> Betsy


I've found that you need to look carefully at the specs for the Acers. The difference in price is sometimes because it has different features, like a slightly smaller hard drive (120gb vs 160 gb) or the battery size (3 cell vs 6 celll)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have an external CD/DVD drive that I could attach (I think) but haven't tried it yet. I'd have to dig it out. I wanted to install some software last night on the Acer that I will need for my trip, and it was easier for me to use my desktop PC to copy the installation CD onto an SD card and put the SD card in the Acer (it has two slots) and install from the SD card. Worked great.


I haven't hooked up our Acer to the Internet, so I couldn't download the printer installer. I downloaded it at my house to an SD card and plugged it into the Acer. No problem installing the printer software. I thought about getting a CD drive for it if I wanted to install new software, but a lot of software can be downloaded from the Internet so I'll wait and see on that.



> As previously mentioned, the Acer came with XP which was another plus for me.


XP was a priority. Maybe Mojave will fix up Vista, but XP works fine and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Gables Girl

sharyn said:


> I have a Sony Vaio I bought maybe 1-1/2 years ago; trouble it is has Vista and I just despise it. Truly despise it.
> 
> So I bought the Dell Mini with XP. No, it doesn't have a CD drive; I bought a USB CD drive from Dell but it doesn't work -- *and* I can't get anyone on the phone from Dell to get an RMA to send it back. I finally disputed the charge with American Express.
> 
> Without the CD drive, though...it does have several USB slots so you can use flash drives with it. I have two 16GB flash drives that I use to transfer information back and forth. I imagine if I wanted I could even put a movie on a flash drive and watch it on the Mini. (And IIRC it came with a USB flash drive with some photo viewing/editing software on it.)
> 
> Sharyn


I bought a CD/DVD/RW drive a Best Buy and works fine, plus I have flash drives and I transfer stuff from one to the other using my home network.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

The Acer Aspire One is being released in February in a new 10" screen version, which is going to replace the old 8.9". Some of the innards have also been upgraded. Speculation is that it is going to be offered at exactly the same price as the older model was. And one of the colors it will come in is red! It will weigh 2.6 oz. I am starting to get interested in this, it would be great for traveling.


----------



## kim

I've seen the 10" Acer on the internet already.  I've been surfing in so many places I don't remember where I saw it, I'll have to see if I can find it again.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

kim said:


> I've seen the 10" Acer on the internet already. I've been surfing in so many places I don't remember where I saw it, I'll have to see if I can find it again.


Oh! Could you please check?! I've seen reviews but haven't seen it actually for sale anywhere yet. If I could get it before a business trip next month I would be sorely tempted.


----------



## sandypeach

Wisteria Clematis said:


> The Acer Aspire One is being released in February in a new 10" screen version, which is going to replace the old 8.9". Some of the innards have also been upgraded. Speculation is that it is going to be offered at exactly the same price as the older model was. And one of the colors it will come in is red! It will weigh 2.6 oz. I am starting to get interested in this, it would be great for traveling.


I assume you mean 2.6 lbs, not oz. That really would an "air" computer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kim said:


> I've found that you need to look carefully at the specs for the Acers. The difference in price is sometimes because it has different features, like a slightly smaller hard drive (120gb vs 160 gb) or the battery size (3 cell vs 6 celll)


True enough but the one I cited was the same in all respects except white. Apparently not selling well in that color.











Betsy


----------



## Lotus

When we bought ours, they only had the pink and blue available. The pink was horrible!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The pink was never an option for me, even skinned....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's some info about the 10 inch, didn't see any place to buy it yet...

http://www.slashgear.com/10-inch-acer-aspire-one-coming-q1-2009-2524142/


----------



## kim

kim said:


> I've seen the 10" Acer on the internet already. I've been surfing in so many places I don't remember where I saw it, I'll have to see if I can find it again.


I actually think it was the Acer website that I saw the 10" on, they showed both. But I can't find it now. Maybe I was imagining things 

I did stop at Walmart after work today to play with their Acer Aspire One display model. The one they have in the store has the smaller 3-cell battery so I think I would look for one with the 6-cell battery. Since it was a display model I couldn't try some of the software or the internet. But I thought the keyboard was fine and I have kind of chunky fingers for a girl. I did not like the pointer device, the mouse buttons are on the side of the touchpad instead of below it like most laptops; that would take a while to get used to (it looks like the 10" will have the buttons below the touchpad). I displayed some photos on the screen and I thought it looked pretty darn good.

I really want one of these! I do want it small and very portable so I think I'ld rather have the 8.9" instead of the upcoming 10". I think I'll watch the prices for a couple weeks and see if there are sales to clear out the old model.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got my 11 year old an Acer for Christmas and she loves it. The battery life is really good. I used it quite a bit before Christmas while getting it set up for her. I'd take off to Panera Bread so that I could download the things I thought she'd need without her catching me. The screen is a bit small, I have to scroll a lot more, and the keyboard takes some getting used to. It's perfect for her though. She's my munchkin with a munchkin sized laptop. 

We got her the blue one and then added a DecalGirl skin. I've considered buying myself one, but I don't see me using it that much. Maybe the newer one with a bigger screen may tempt me. (OH, and I'd get the pink!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kim said:


> I did not like the pointer device, the mouse buttons are on [either] side of the touchpad instead of below it like most laptops; that would take a while to get used to (it looks like the 10" will have the buttons below the touchpad). I displayed some photos on the screen and I thought it looked pretty darn good.


I don't like it either for the same reason. It's the only part of the device I don't like (and I was an early touchpad adopter, even got a plug-in one for my desktop). I've gone back to using a mouse, a little bitty travel one I got at Staples, for the Acer. To use the touchpad, I have to angle my wrist too much to use the buttons, and it's not ergonomic.

Betsy


----------



## Rivery

I did end up getting a blue tooth mouse from amazon.



(Post #100!!! )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo Rivery, congratulations!!

Thanks for being an active Kindleboards member!

Betsy


----------



## sherylb

I have an Acer also and really love it. I use a little Logitech wireless mouse because I have a hard time running the touch pad.

DH put the all the Office apps on it and I have used it for web surfing, email, Word documents, Excel spreadsheets. I have not used Publisher or any web building stuff with it. I also have Paint Shop Pro which I use for polishing up pictures. I really like the clarity of the screen, however it is small and I do have to scroll a lot.

DH buys the Acers for his work to loan out to other people as they are durable and cheap and work great. He also installed Windows 7 on some of them and he says they work great.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

When it comes to a wireless mouse for my laptop, I use the microsoft wireless notebook optical mouse. I rarely use the touch pad. It takes one AA battery and it lasted a couple of months before I needed to change the battery. The price for this mouse is about 15-24 dollars. (15 if you catch it on sale. I got mine for 20). Its also available in different colors. It has basic left and right click, with a scroll wheel.


----------



## nebulinda

My Mac laptop is about 3.5 years old, and is no longer sufficient for what I need (only 512 MB of RAM, and only 60GB of hard drive space). I'd love to get another Mac, but I can't afford that right now, so I've been looking at the ASUS EEe PC, with Linux (I refuse to get a Windows machine, even XP). Does anyone have one of these? I've seen them with up to 4 gigs of RAM, and 120 gigs of space. I don't do any video or picture editing, mostly internet and spreadsheets. I'm worried that a computer like this wouldn't be sufficient for being my primary computer.


----------



## kim

nebulinda said:


> My Mac laptop is about 3.5 years old, and is no longer sufficient for what I need (only 512 MB of RAM, and only 60GB of hard drive space). I'd love to get another Mac, but I can't afford that right now, so I've been looking at the ASUS EEe PC, with Linux (I refuse to get a Windows machine, even XP). Does anyone have one of these? I've seen them with up to 4 gigs of RAM, and 120 gigs of space. I don't do any video or picture editing, mostly internet and spreadsheets. I'm worried that a computer like this wouldn't be sufficient for being my primary computer.


I don't know anything about the ASUS EEe, but as for your concern about the 4 gig of ram and the disk space I think it's more than enough for the average person. I'm sure some people will not agree with me. I develop software for a living and I have a couple big, demanding software packages on my work pc, it only has 2 gig of ram and it functions fine. So 4 gig is way more than you would need now and should be sufficient for a very long time. Microsoft Office is the largest thing most people use and it only requires 2 gig of disk and 512mb of ram (1 gig is better). And if you have a Linux OS, it is lighter and runs faster than Windows. The only reason you might want more than a 120gig hard drive is if you keep a lot of music or pictures on your PC.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTW, the Acer supposedly comes in a Linux version too.  You might have to contact them.

If you're not doing any graphics, that's plenty of machine for Internet and spreadsheets.  (Heck I did graphics on a 50 mhz machine with 512MB RAM not that long ago.  Ran slow but it worked.)

I mean, if you've been getting by with 512MB RAM and 60GB hard drive space and can move up to 4GB RAM and double the hard drive space, you should be able to cope.  How big are those spreadsheets? 



The major problem for you as a primary machine will probably be not the RAM and hard drive space but the small screen and keyboard.  I've been using the Acer as my primary computer for almost 4 weeks now and it's been fine.  The screen might be a comedown after a Mac display....  

Betsy


----------



## kim

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The major problem for you as a primary machine will probably be not the RAM and hard drive space but the small screen and keyboard. I've been using the Acer as my primary computer for almost 4 weeks now and it's been fine. The screen might be a comedown after a Mac display....
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, that's a good point. I want a netbook to be very portable so I want it small. But for somebody who wants to use it as their primary computer, they will want to think about how much time they will spend on it. A couple times a week you can probably put up with the small screen and keyboard. But, if you spend a couple hours a day on the computer, you might want something bigger.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've literally been spending 6 hours or more a day on my Acer and have no problems with it.   But I've also done email on a Palm Pilot.

Maybe Nebulinda wouldn't have problems either, but it's something to think about.

Betsy


----------



## nebulinda

Actually, I have TONS of music and photos, but they are all on an external hard drive, though it'd be nice to carry them with me. Another concern I have is, right now my job requires the use of spreadsheets, but over the summer when I'll have a different job, I don't really know what I'll need, though it's semi-likely that I'll be doing some image editing, and the next semester I'll have another new job. I also write some software, but that's all for class, so I can't imagine it would be really resource intensive.

Though I really can't justify buying a new computer (even such a cheap one) until my current one officially dies.


----------



## kim

If anyone is interested in the Acer Aspire One new 10 inch netbook, Amazon now has it on their site and they are taking pre-orders.

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-AOD150-1165-10-1-Inch-Processor-Blue/dp/B001QFZFS0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=pc&qid=1234043910&sr=1-1

It's $350


----------



## Lotus

It looks like Costco has $100 off the Dell Mini 9; now $449.


----------



## Angela

I would love to have a mini... I am an electronics junkie! BUT, I already have my desktop pc in my home office and my hp laptop that I carry all over the house and outside on the patio (and carry to and from Houston) and can't really justify having another. A mini would be so much easier to lug around than this widescreen thang!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was at Staples this morning, just browsing around, and I saw an HP mini laptop on sale for $298.  The keyboard is so much better than the one I got for my grandson for Christmas.  My laptop is already five years old, and I'm sorely tempted to get the mini.


----------



## kim

gertiekindle said:


> My laptop is already five years old, and I'm sorely tempted to get the mini.


Do it, Gertie. Do it!

I don't want to be the only one who over spends on unnecessary things  
I'll by getting an Aspire One real soon (and I just ordered K2)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> Do it, Gertie. Do it!


Groan (that was the pain caused by my arm being twisted). Okay, okay, I give up, I'll get it!!! 



> I don't want to be the only one who over spends on unnecessary things
> I'll by getting an Aspire One real soon (and I just ordered K2)


The Aspire One looked pretty good, too, but the HP was *on sale*. Two words guaranteed to send my credit card flying out of my wallet.


----------



## marianneg

If anyone is interested, Dell has the Inspirion Mini 9 on sale, ends early tomorrow morning.  Seriously good prices.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marianner said:


> If anyone is interested, Dell has the Inspirion Mini 9 on sale, ends early tomorrow morning. Seriously good prices.


Wow! $99 after rebate. I thought it said the sale ended 2/28. I'll have to go back and check that out.


----------



## kim

gertiekindle said:


> Wow! $99 after rebate. I thought it said the sale ended 2/28. I'll have to go back and check that out.


Just wanted to make sure you realized that the rebate is only if you have do a new contract with AT&T for a wireless plan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> Just wanted to make sure you realized that the rebate is only if you have do a new contract with AT&T for a wireless plan.


That is one of the questions I was going to ask. I already have AT&T. Wouldn't hurt to call and see what other deals they have now or coming up.


----------



## Andra

My new Dell Mini 9 arrived last week and I am really enjoying it.  I still don't type very fast on the tiny keyboard, but since I am mostly using it to surf the web and check email from time to time, it's not a problem.  I like that the touchpad has the buttons below it like a regular laptop.
Thanks to learning about skins for my Kindle, I had a skin for the Mini ready and waiting to avoid fingerprints on the shiny cover.  It's interesting that the skin covers the touchpad, but it still works fine.
We ordered a second one for DH since we are starting to argue over this one (yes, we are doing our part to stimulate the economy )


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I want one!!! I have a brand new laptop for work, but I want one of the mini laptops to carry in my purse with my new K2 for travel. We go camping a lot during the summer and a lot of the campgrounds now have free wifi. It would be so much more convenient to carry a lighter smaller pc for email. I think I have justified it sufficiently. Now, I just have to pick out which brand...lol!


----------



## nebulinda

Yesterday I finally broke down and bought an Asus Eee PC. 8.9'' screen, 1GB RAM (more than my current, full sized laptop!), 20 GB solid state hard drive, with Linux (Xandros. I'd prefer Ubuntu, but I'll see how this one goes before I decide to install something else). It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. I'll be able to leave my current (super slow and relatively bulky) laptop attached to the desk, and the external HD, and the mouse, and the USB hub, and use it mainly for storage.

I can't wait for it to come!


----------



## kim

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Now, I just have to pick out which brand...lol!


Check out the Acer Aspire One. They just released a new version with a 10" screen and it seems to have pretty good reviews. That's the one I want when I get enough pennies saved.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nebulinda said:


> Yesterday I finally broke down and bought an Asus Eee PC. 8.9'' screen, 1GB RAM (more than my current, full sized laptop!), 20 GB solid state hard drive, with Linux (Xandros. I'd prefer Ubuntu, but I'll see how this one goes before I decide to install something else). It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. I'll be able to leave my current (super slow and relatively bulky) laptop attached to the desk, and the external HD, and the mouse, and the USB hub, and use it mainly for storage.
> 
> I can't wait for it to come!


I got the Asus Eee for my grandson for Christmas. I found the keys were very flat and difficult to type with. I'm starting to get used to it, though.

I tried out the HP and Acer Aspire in Staples and they were both easier to type on.

I see you got the Asus with Linux. I got the one with XP. Let me know how you like it. I think it's a good little computer for the money.


----------



## kim

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Now, I just have to pick out which brand...lol!





gertiekindle said:


> I tried out the HP and Acer Aspire in Staples and they were both easier to type on.


Great idea, I wish I would have thought to mention it. If you are trying to decide which brand you want, go someplace like Staples or Best Buy and try out the keyboards. It seems like the keyboard is the biggest thing that people complain about.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

kim said:


> Great idea, I wish I would have thought to mention it. If you are trying to decide which brand you want, go someplace like Staples or Best Buy and try out the keyboards. It seems like the keyboard is the biggest thing that people complain about.


Unfortunately, the closest to me is an Office Depot. Its a good hour away and it is a small store with little selection. I might call them to see what they actually have and maybe this weekend I can go for a drive. My biggest decision I think will be which OS. I have never used Ubuntu or anything other than Windows. What is the difference?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Unfortunately, the closest to me is an Office Depot. Its a good hour away and it is a small store with little selection. I might call them to see what they actually have and maybe this weekend I can go for a drive. My biggest decision I think will be which OS. I have never used Ubuntu or anything other than Windows. What is the difference?


Is there a WalMart or Target near you? They carry the minis as well.


----------



## kim

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Unfortunately, the closest to me is an Office Depot. Its a good hour away and it is a small store with little selection. I might call them to see what they actually have and maybe this weekend I can go for a drive. My biggest decision I think will be which OS. I have never used Ubuntu or anything other than Windows. What is the difference?


If you can't get someplace to try them out, then just check out the reviews online. I played with an Acer at Walmart and liked the keyboard. I don't use Linux, but based on what I know about it, it is light-weight, fast, easy, and reliable. Linux is a very good solution. But for me, I'll stick with windows (XP, not vista) just because I think it's easier to have all my computers to be similar.


----------



## nebulinda

I went to Best Buy and tried out the keyboard of one of the Asus netbooks. I didn't have any trouble typing on it.



WolfePrincess73 said:


> Unfortunately, the closest to me is an Office Depot. Its a good hour away and it is a small store with little selection. I might call them to see what they actually have and maybe this weekend I can go for a drive. My biggest decision I think will be which OS. I have never used Ubuntu or anything other than Windows. What is the difference?


The thing about Linux is, on a machine with the same specs, Linux will always be cheaper, because it's open source and free.

For those who don't know, open source refers to software which was developed by people collaborating all over the world, and they built it for fun/to get exactly what they want/to "give back" to the community/etc and they let anyone download it for free. Not only that, but they also let anyone modify that piece of software to suit his or her own needs. In most cases, whatever commercial software exists, you can find open source alternatives. The downside to open source is that you might lose compatibility, stability, and support, depending on the software. Firefox, OpenOffice.org, and the GIMP (GNU Image Manipulation Program) are all open source. There are some really hardcore people who only use open source software.

Linux is an open source operating system. It's based on Unix, so it's usually really stable. And there isn't just one Linux, the way there's one Windows and one Mac (ignoring older versions). There are many different variations of Linux, since anyone can change it to suit their needs and preferences. Some of the most popular are Ubuntu and Red Hat. The Asus netbooks use a version of Linux called Xandros, though that version is apparently different from the desktop version of Xandros (but I've read some things saying that you can unlock the full version on the netbook).

Linux also takes less space than Windows, is more stable (no crashing or blue screen of death), and is less prone to viruses. I like Linux and Mac because I can access the command line without installing anything extra.

There's an in depth review of Xandros here: http://www.eeeuser.com/2007/10/29/eee-pc-xandros-linux-review/
Here is a really cool interactive screenshot demo of Xandros: http://www.honeypothack.com/eee/


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Thank you Nebulinda. That answered my question in a way I understood.

The closest Wal-Mart is about the size of the closest Office Depot. Both are an hour away, when the roads are clear, and small. I will call them to see what they have in stock as this weekend is my bi-monthly trip to town. Who knows? Maybe my new mini laptop is waiting at one of them.


----------



## kim

WolfePrincess73 said:


> The closest Wal-Mart is about the size of the closest Office Depot. Both are an hour away, when the roads are clear, and small. I will call them to see what they have in stock as this weekend is my bi-monthly trip to town. Who knows? Maybe my new mini laptop is waiting at one of them.


I like the Acer, but if you look at that I want to warn you about one thing. The 8.9" that is in most stores has the mouse buttons on either side of the touchpad. This is different than most laptops and would take some getting used to. Their new 10" version (available online, but I don't know if it's in the stores yet) has the mouse buttons below the touchpad like most laptops. And the new 10" screen is only $20 more than the older 8.9 screen on Amazon. If you happen to like the Acer, you might want to look for the 10" instead of buying the 8.9 from a store.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Thanks Kim. I have been looking at the new Acer online at Amazon. I am thinking I might go with a Dell because I can customize it. I like the thought of adding a faster processor and more memory. If I order from Amazon, I just get the base model I think.


----------



## kim

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Thanks Kim. I have been looking at the new Acer online at Amazon. I am thinking I might go with a Dell because I can customize it. I like the thought of adding a faster processor and more memory. If I order from Amazon, I just get the base model I think.


Make sure you keep us posted. No matter what you get, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## marianneg

Here's one on sale at CompUSA - only $259 with Windows XP:
http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=4358415&sku=A180-8021&SRCCODE=COMEM198C&cm_mmc=EML-_-Main-_-COMEM198-_-Compo


----------



## kim

marianner said:


> Here's one on sale at CompUSA - only $259 with Windows XP:
> http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=4358415&sku=A180-8021&SRCCODE=COMEM198C&cm_mmc=EML-_-Main-_-COMEM198-_-Compo


That one only has a 3 cell battery, but it's still a nice price.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I saw an Acer Aspire One, yesterday. It belonged to one of my classmates. Its so tiny. I think I scared my classmate when I bombarded him with questions. usually he's asking me questions about the lecture.


----------



## Gables Girl

Dell Mini 9 on sale for $199 until 6 AM tomorrow. 

http://www.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/mini_laptop_deals?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&dgc=EM&cid=40802&lid=1055288


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

For today only (2/27/09) http://sellout.woot.com/ is selling a Asus Eee PC 2G Surf 800MHz Netbook for $159 with $5 shipping. (woot always has $5 shipping)

Features:

7" LCD TFT and weighing only 2lb (0.92kg), you can take the Eee PC anywhere 
Dependable 2GB solid-state disk, gives you unparalleled shock-protection and reliability 
Intel Celeron M 800MHz Processor 
512MB DDR2 installed memory 
Power-efficient design provides longer operating time when on the go 
With a rapid start-up time, the Eee PC is always ready to when you want it 
No technical manual required with the specially designed, user-friendly and intuitive graphic interface 
Linux operating system with easy to use interface 
Always connected with built-in WiFi 802.11 b/g that automatically detects and connects to the Internet at any hotspot 
High definition audio with stereo speaker and microphone 
4 cell battery gives about 2.8 hours of power 
SDHC memory card slot allows you to import photos from a digital camera on the spot 
Preloaded with OpenOffice and 40 other applications to get you on the internet, or do work 
3 USB 2.0 ports 
1 VGA (D-Sub, 15 Pin) video out port 
1 Headphone jack 
1 Microphone jack 
Power Output: 9.5V, 22W; Input: 100-240V AC, 50-60Hz universal 
Dimensions: 8.86" x 6.30" x 0.79" ~ 1.26"


----------



## nebulinda

I thought people might be interested to see my review of my EeePc. I've had it for almost a week and a half now and I think I've got most of the ins and outs. (In fact, I'm typing on it right now!)

It's the 8.9" Galaxy Black, with Linux (kind of), 1GB of RAM, and a 20GB solid state hard drive.

First, physically. I love how small it is. It's so light, and I can easily carry it in one hand without the fear of dropping it. Much lighter and seemingly more durable than my Mac. I've brought it to school everyday so far, and there's no way I can lug my Mac around like that. I don't find the small keyboard uncomfortable or difficult to use. I still make more mistakes than usual, but probably after another week or two of regular use I will be used to it. My professor used it for a few minutes, though, and he had a bit more trouble.

The battery usually lasts about 2.5 hours. However, I don't watch any movies on it (though I might use it as a kind of portable DVD player on long trips, by putting movies on an SD card). I also always have the screen brightness turned down as far as it can go. The hard drive is actually two drives, one 16GB and one 4GB. This turned out to make my life more inconvenient, more on that later. So far I haven't had occasion to use the 1.4 megapixel webcam. (I'd like to video chat with my friends, but none of them have webcams.)

I'm glad I got the black one instead of the white one, though, because the black is already showing signs of dirtyness, and I can't imagine how bad it would be on the white one.

Now, software. I originally bought this computer with Xandros (a distribution of Linux written specifically for this machine) on it, because a) it was cheaper and b) I had played with the Windows one at Best Buy, and it seemed really small and kind of awkward to use. It came installed with OpenOffice.org, Firefox, Thunderbird, a personal information manager program, a photo program, a music program, an astronomy program, some games (including solitaire), and a handful of other programs I can't remember right now.

There is no desktop. You get some tabs with programs organized by use, such as "Work," "Internet," "Play," etc. A lot of reviews describe it as looking like the interface for a smart phone, and I have to agree. There were two deal breakers for me, and if I had known that Xandros wasn't able to do these then I would have just gotten Windows and saved myself a headache. 

First, I need to get on my university's VPN. I looked all over the internet, and I even asked the computer science club, and they all told me that to get Xandros on the VPN would be a long, annoying, difficult process, and my connection would be patchy at best, if I could even get it to work. Second, I needed to install a program called Eclipse for one of my classes. I have it on my Mac, but it is ridiculously slow; that was one of my motivations for getting the netbook. It turns out that installing 3rd party software is as much a nightmare as getting on the VPN, if not more so.

So I asked one of the nerdy guys in the computer science club to install Windows on it for me (actually, he offered). I don't think he would have been so eager to help me if I wasn't a girl. Anyway, on Monday I spent 4 hours watching someone install and setup a cracked version of XP onto my netbook. I'm not a huge Windows fan, but I didn't have to pay for it, so it's okay. My only issues are the trackpad, because I can't turn off the tap-to-click function, and I keep clicking on things while I'm typing (I could turn it off on Xandros). My other issue is that there are two hard drives. Windows is installed on the smaller drive, and it takes up a lot of space. Now whenever I download or install something (or even just save a file), I have to make sure I save it onto the larger drive, and some programs default to installing in the drive that Windows is installed on (like many Google programs) and I can't change it.

After spending a few days installing everything I need, and getting it set up the way I like, I'm happy with it. I can use Eclipse easily, and get on the VPN.

In conclusion, if all you want to do is get on the internet, do email, and maybe write some stuff, Xandros will be fine. If you want to do anything more advanced, including installing other programs, get Windows.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for that review, Nebulinda.  I had already decided to get XP when I get a mini.  

I bought the ASUS for my grandson for Christmas.  His house isn't a hot-spot so I downloaded the driver for his printer from my internet onto an SD card w/reader.  It didn't plug and play, but I was able to run it easily.  

I have two problems with it.  One is the keyboard.  Just can't get used to it.  I also felt the mouse-click bar is very cheap looking; as if it might fall off when I press it.  The other is the screen.  When I increase the resolution to work with my mature eyes, I lose half the desktop.  I just don't like having to move the cursor down to use the toolbar at the bottom.  

If and when I do get one, I think I'll get the Acer Aspire.  I'm waiting to look at the 10" first before I decide.  I've tried the 8.9" and it seems fine.  Wal-Mart has one for $298, but I'm not sure of the specs.  

I'm not in any rush.


----------



## sandypeach

After reading many reviews on Amazon, I have decided to purchase the ASUS 1000HE netbook.  It is purported to have up to a 9.5 hour battery life.  Comes with 1 GB ram and a 160 GB hard drive.  From the reviews available, this is the cream of the ASUS line and they have changed the keyboard layout, which was the source of many complaints.  This sounds like the ideal companion to my array of electronic gadgets (iPod touch, Motorola Q, Kindle, etc.).


----------



## kim

Neulinda - Thanks for the great review.  It helps so much to hear how others like it.

GertieKindle - I looked at the Acer 8.9 at Walmart, it had the smaller 3-cell battery, 1 gb ram, 160 gb harddrive.  It was a good machine except for the battery, if you take it away from home you will probably want the 6-cell.

I'm also leaning towards the Acer Aspire 10".  It has very similar specs as the Dell Mini and Asus 1000he, but for a little less money.  And it has good reviews.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> GertieKindle - I looked at the Acer 8.9 at Walmart, it had the smaller 3-cell battery, 1 gb ram, 160 gb harddrive. It was a good machine except for the battery, if you take it away from home you will probably want the 6-cell.


That makes sense.



> I'm also leaning towards the Acer Aspire 10". It has very similar specs as the Dell Mini and Asus 1000he, but for a little less money. And it has good reviews.


The Dell mini I looked at didn't have a webcam or wi-fi.

The Acer 8.9" looks nice, but I don't want to get it without trying the 10".

*Nebulinda*, did you say something about watching movies on yours? Can you give me some more info on that?


----------



## nebulinda

Well, I actually haven't used it to watch any movies yet. But on the side there is an SD card slot, and so I was going to load up a large SD card with movies and shows, and watch while in a car/plane/etc. Though I suppose I could just put the movies on my hard drive, but I want to keep this laptop mostly for work/school, which is why I want the movie separate. And I'd only be able to get about one movie in before the battery died. It was just an idea I had for when I'm traveling, bored, and don't have internet access.

Since I've only watched a couple YouTube videos so far on it, I really can't say how the movie watching experience will be.


----------



## Andra

My husband has watched shows that he recorded from an external hard drive on the netbook (Dell mini 9) and they look great - a little small on an 8.9" screen, but the pictures are very sharp.  He also got a USB DVD drive and tried some of our purchased movies on it.  It's good enough that the little portable DVD player is history.  He also has been connecting the laptop to the larger television in the game room and the output looks spectacular on the TV.


----------



## kim

Andra said:


> My husband has watched shows that he recorded from an external hard drive on the netbook (Dell mini 9) and they look great...


oooooooh, more justification to get one


----------



## Gables Girl

The screen is a little small but the quality is better then a portable DVD player and bigger then the usual 7" screen on those.  Plus it's one less thing to take along on trips.    I love mine.


----------



## obsanesth

I have an Acer Aspire One 8.9 with the 6 cell battery, 160 GB HD. 1 GB Ram.  Neat little gadget that I use periodically for short bursts of surfing while watching TV, but it's made me realize I need to get glasses, cause even on the largest  size, I have some trouble seeing the text, and I'm only 40!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I ended up getting the Acer Aspire One 8.9". It was on sale at Office Depot plus I had a $100 store coupon for a truly horrible customer service experience. I know the new 10" are available on Amazon, but for the price I ended up paying, I don't think I could have found a better deal. 

So far I really like it! It is very convenient and light weight for carrying in my bag with my K2 and everything else. I have small hands so the keyboard is actually the perfect size for me.

The one I bought is blue and I want to skin it, but I really like the blue. Decisions, decisions. I guess I could always order a skin (or two   ). That way I would have a skin on hand in case I decide the fingerprints are too annoying. Hmmmm. Off to DecalGirl!


----------



## kim

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I ended up getting the Acer Aspire One 8.9". It was on sale at Office Depot plus I had a $100 store coupon for a truly horrible customer service experience....


Yea for you! With a $100 coupon, you got a great machine at a great price; you can't go wrong with that. I'm jealous.


----------



## honyock

I've just started considering getting a netbook for commuting and traveling and have read this thread and a bunch of online reviews. I may have overlooked it but I don't remember anyone mentioning the MSI Wind. There are some reviews that rate it pretty highly, and I saw one at Best Buy - 10", I think a 160gb hd, 6 cell battery for around $350. Anyone have any experience with this one? I think the model they had was the U100. One thing I liked was that the keyboard seemed close to full size, which worked better for my hands than any of the smaller screen netbooks.

Sam


----------



## kim

I was convinced I wanted an Acer Aspire One, but I hadn't even seen the MSI Wind.  I'll have to check it out.  It's a little more expensive than the Acer (on Amazon) but it has bluetooth, so the extra price might be worth it.

Sam, you can be my KOEN.  (Konsultant On Everything Netbook)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> The screen is a little small but the quality is better then a portable DVD player and bigger then the usual 7" screen on those. Plus it's one less thing to take along on trips.  I love mine.


Do you need an external drive to do that?


----------



## Gables Girl

gertiekindle said:


> Do you need an external drive to do that?


Yes, I have an external DVD drive, because of DRM there are a lot of movies you can't copy.


----------



## Meemo

sandypeach said:


> After reading many reviews on Amazon, I have decided to purchase the ASUS 1000HE netbook. It is purported to have up to a 9.5 hour battery life. Comes with 1 GB ram and a 160 GB hard drive. From the reviews available, this is the cream of the ASUS line and they have changed the keyboard layout, which was the source of many complaints. This sounds like the ideal companion to my array of electronic gadgets (iPod touch, Motorola Q, Kindle, etc.).


I have the Asus Eee 1000HA - am typing on it right now - and I love it. I think the HE was available when I ordered it (from Amazon) but the HA fit my simple needs - e-mail, web surfing, the occasional game of spider solitaire.... If I were doing a lot of work on it away from home I'd probably have gone for the HE & the longer battery life, I did get the 6-cell battery though. We did order a 2GB memory card to double the RAM.

The main factor in picking the Asus was that on the 1000 (10" screen) the keyboard is about 95% the size of a regular laptop keyboard. I'm kinda picky about my keyboard and tried the smaller Acers at Walmart and Best Buy and they were just too small for me (I could barely type on a regular laptop until recently). The one thing I'm still adjusting to is the right shift key - it's in an odd place but I'm getting accustomed to it now. I use a mouse most of the time - an old wired one that was languishing in a drawer. Might pick up a wireless one eventually, but I'll want one with the nano receiver so I can leave it plugged in (and not worry about maybe breaking off one of the bigger ones). I've never been crazy about touchpads but I do use it occasionally and it works pretty well - it's almost too sensitive at times. (And some reviewers on Amazon didn't seem to realize how the click bar works - they were trying to press it from the top instead of the slanted front edge so thought it was difficult to click - it isn't when you do it correctly.) My husband had sworn off Windows products but here I am with XP. I don't do anything too cosmic so hopefully I won't see the blue screen of death too often.

Now for the girly stuff - I got the pearl white case. Really girlied it up with a decalgirl Pink Tranquility skin (and protected the case from fingerprints & potential scratches). I've been very happy with it all around.


----------



## kim

Thanks Meemo, that's great information.


----------



## honyock

kim said:


> I was convinced I wanted an Acer Aspire One, but I hadn't even seen the MSI Wind. I'll have to check it out. It's a little more expensive than the Acer (on Amazon) but it has bluetooth, so the extra price might be worth it.
> 
> Sam, you can be my KOEN. (Konsultant On Everything Netbook)


KOEN...I like it! We've got each other's backs.

By the way, here is the website where I first ran across the MSI Wind. It is cnet's UK site, so the model numbers may be slightly different than here in the States. It is one reviewer's take on the top ten netbooks on the market, as of last October. It has most of the models/brands, or older versions of them, that I've seen mentioned here - the ASUS, Acer Aspire, Dell, MSI, and a mini-review of the pros and cons of each one.

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/laptops/0,39029450,49297248-1,00.htm

Whichever brand I end up going with, it'll probably have to be the 10 inch screen version. I'm the one that's been kvetching about the screen contrast on the K2, so goodness knows my eyes need the biggest screen I can get away with, and my hands are happier with the bigger keyboard that a 10 inch model allows. (And the bluetooth is a selling point for me too...makes synching my Treo a lot less cable-intensive).

Sam, wishing he were 21 again with the vision of a fighter pilot
(which he never had even at 21, but just saying...)


----------



## kim

I just found this site: http://www.laptopmag.com/mobile-life/10-inch-netbook-faceoff.aspx

I don't know anything about this site, but based on what I saw while browsing through it last night, it looks like they do a lot of comparisons and reviews based on facts & data instead of just opinion.

It might be worth looking at. It gave me enough information that now I'm confused and second guessing my initial decision.


----------



## kevindorsey

kim said:


> I just found this site: http://www.laptopmag.com/mobile-life/10-inch-netbook-faceoff.aspx
> 
> I don't know anything about this site, but based on what I saw while browsing through it last night, it looks like they do a lot of comparisons and reviews based on facts & data instead of just opinion.
> 
> It might be worth looking at. It gave me enough information that now I'm confused and second guessing my initial decision.


Not a bad site, thanks.


----------



## Kind

I'm also in the market for a laptop..and I"m on a student budget. I was in the mall today and I fell in love with the Panasonic laptops. So expensive but oh soooo nice!


----------



## honyock

kim said:


> I just found this site: http://www.laptopmag.com/mobile-life/10-inch-netbook-faceoff.aspx


Thanks for the link, Kim. I'm still leaning toward the Wind for the keyboard, but the The Eee PC 1000HE and the Acer Aspire One sure sound enticing as well. I wish I could find a 10 inch Aspire to get my hands on - everywhere I go either doesn't carry them or is out.


----------



## kim

honyock said:


> Thanks for the link, Kim. I'm still leaning toward the Wind for the keyboard, but the The Eee PC 1000HE and the Acer Aspire One sure sound enticing as well. I wish I could find a 10 inch Aspire to get my hands on - everywhere I go either doesn't carry them or is out.


It sounds like the keyboard for the Acer 10" is the same as the 8.9". If you can find an 8.9 in a store (Walmart & Best Buy had them) you would at least get an idea of the keyboard. I liked the keyboard on the 8.9, but even though I have chunky girl hands, my hands might be smaller than yours.

I had myself convinced that I wanted an Acer, but after reading the review on that last link, I'm leaning toward the Asus Eee now.


----------



## Meemo

kim said:


> It sounds like the keyboard for the Acer 10" is the same as the 8.9". If you can find an 8.9 in a store (Walmart & Best Buy had them) you would at least get an idea of the keyboard. I liked the keyboard on the 8.9, but even though I have chunky girl hands, my hands might be smaller than yours.
> 
> I had myself convinced that I wanted an Acer, but after reading the review on that last link, I'm leaning toward the Asus Eee now.


I do love the keyboard on my Asus 1000HA except for the slightly odd placement of the right shift key. If I'd waited another month I'd probably have spent the extra $ (not a lot, maybe $40-50?) for the HE because they've fixed that (and changed it to a chiclet keyboard, which I love on our iMac). But I've also seen now that you can remap the keyboard and I want to try that, but it's a little above my computer skills so I'm gonna turn that one over to DH - hopefully he'll enjoy the challenge.  I did spend a little time last night with that site someone had posted about maximizing your netbook screen & it did make a difference. Love my Asus!
Here's a pic I just posted in the photo gallery, you can see it with my phone & iPod for an idea of size...


----------



## kim

Meemo said:


> ...I did spend a little time last night with that site someone had posted about maximizing your netbook screen & it did make a difference...


What did you do to "maximize" your screen?

Thanks for the picture. It's nice to be able to compare the size to something (and of course I love the skins)


----------



## Meemo

kim said:


> What did you do to "maximize" your screen?
> 
> Thanks for the picture. It's nice to be able to compare the size to something (and of course I love the skins)


There were a couple of things - eliminated the task bar at the bottom, & moved the Bookmarks toolbar up to the Menu toolbar. It's not a huge difference, but on a small screen every little bit counts. There were other suggestions too, like making the font size bigger since it's on the small screen. Mostly just little tweaks.

I did delete a bunch of programs I'll never use - if for some reason I decide I do want them, I can always download them again.

http://www.wikihow.com/Optimize-Your-Netbook


----------



## raccemup

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been using my Acer Aspire One almost exclusively since the 1st. Love it! Almost all of the posting I've done on Kindleboards since then, including this one, have been on the Aspire. The keyboard is a bit squashed, at first I hit a lot of wrong keys but now I can type pretty quickly on it. I don't find the screen resolution to be a problem. For what it's worth, the screen is currently set at 1024x600, 32-bit. Pictures and videos show well. Some of the games I've downloaded from Real Arcade don't work well with the graphics settings/card, but I just move on to another one.
> 
> Betsy


What she said! I have a pink Acer Aspire One and I love it. It's great because my office (and home PC) is upstairs in our office but I spend most of my time downstairs lately. I am writing this from it on my sofa while watching AFV. The keyboard did take a little getting used to but it's fine now. I download books for my Kindle on it, load pics on the SD card, etc. It's also great for web browsing in bed. I use it for work to record my reporting and timesheets and don't have to carry a full size laptop since we use the clients' computers otherwise. Web cam works fine but the built in Mic... not so much! It's a total fail actually. lol I have to use a headset or plug-in mic to use skype which I never do but that is a known issue with this model, just a head's up!


----------



## kim

Meemo said:


> There were a couple of things - eliminated the task bar at the bottom, & moved the Bookmarks toolbar up to the Menu toolbar. It's not a huge difference, but on a small screen every little bit counts. There were other suggestions too, like making the font size bigger since it's on the small screen. Mostly just little tweaks.
> 
> I did delete a bunch of programs I'll never use - if for some reason I decide I do want them, I can always download them again.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Optimize-Your-Netbook


Oh, I get it. Thanks for the link. There are some good tips there that most people wouldn't think of.


----------



## honyock

Meemo said:


> I do love the keyboard on my Asus 1000HA except for the slightly odd placement of the right shift key. If I'd waited another month I'd probably have spent the extra $ (not a lot, maybe $40-50?) for the HE because they've fixed that (and changed it to a chiclet keyboard, which I love on our iMac). But I've also seen now that you can remap the keyboard and I want to try that, but it's a little above my computer skills so I'm gonna turn that one over to DH - hopefully he'll enjoy the challenge.


Thanks for the info, Meemo, especially the feedback about the keyboard on the Asus. That right shift key has been my biggest worry, and I had forgotten that you could remap the keys, so I guess you could remap the up-arrow key so that both it and the right shift will do the shift. (Probably what I'd do, since I don't use the up-arrow key much anyway). That would solve the main keyboard issue.

I tried the MSI Wind again tonight at Best Buy, and realized that they have a keyboard issue as well...they made the comma, period, and / keys about half width, in order to create room for the right shift key. It made it much more of an adventure to find the period key. Not so good. I think that remapping the keys on the Asus makes more sense.

But, like you said, the newer Asus 1000HE is only $25 more than the 1000HA on Amazon, and it solves the keyboard problem and adds bluetooth.

Cool skin. Different pattern, but almost reminds you of Anabel, huh Kim?

Sam


----------



## TM

Asus is supposed to be coming out with some new models with Windows 7 - and i will get one then (especially if their rumored touch one is avialable).

For some of the work i do - i have to use Office2007, which means no Linus or even Windows XP for me... and Vista is way to bloated for a netbook, so waiting to see what Windows 7 brings.

it will be nice to replace my tablet with something a little smaller, especially if ASUS does release the dual touch screen model.


----------



## kim

honyock said:


> Cool skin. Different pattern, but almost reminds you of Anabel, huh Kim?


Yes, they definitely have the same style as Anabel's previous life. But I'm sure Anabel is enjoying her new life too


----------



## luvmy4brats

kim said:


> Yes, they definitely have the same style as Anabel's previous life. But I'm sure Anabel is enjoying her new life too


Pining after her long lost love Edgar...


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> Pining after her long lost love Edgar...


I know that Anabel is wearing different clothes than when she lived with me. She is now sporting the Quest skin - I think that proves that she has become a world traveler and is in search of her beloved Edgar.

(Sam, thanks for taking good care of Anabel!)


----------



## honyock

kim said:


> I know that Anabel is wearing different clothes than when she lived with me. She is now sporting the Quest skin - I think that proves that she has become a world traveler and is in search of her beloved Edgar.
> 
> (Sam, thanks for taking good care of Anabel!)


Well, about Anabel...I've been meaning to tell you this. She's going through a phase. No matter how I try, she won't keep her clothes on. The Quest skin is off and, as Kramer would say, she's gone Commando. I made the mistake of downloading the Kama Sutra, and ever since then I seem to have lost control of her.

I'm saving the Quest skin. I've got a trip planned to Nepal next year to hike way up in the Himalayas, and I'm hoping to take her and have her set the Kindle altitude record at 18,000 feet. The Quest skin would be a good match for that trip.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

TM said:


> For some of the work i do - i have to use Office2007, which means no Linus or even Windows XP for me... and Vista is way to bloated for a netbook, so waiting to see what Windows 7 brings.


Both my desktop and my laptop have Windows XP. Both run Office 2007 just fine. . .

Ann
<to keep on topic, my laptop is a Sony Vaio. . .the little one. . .>


----------



## luvmy4brats

honyock said:


> Well, about Anabel...I've been meaning to tell you this. She's going through a phase. No matter how I try, she won't keep her clothes on. The Quest skin is off and, as Kramer would say, she's gone Commando. I made the mistake of downloading the Kama Sutra, and ever since then I seem to have lost control of her.
> 
> I'm saving the Quest skin. I've got a trip planned to Nepal next year to hike way up in the Himalayas, and I'm hoping to take her and have her set the Kindle altitude record at 18,000 feet. The Quest skin would be a good match for that trip.


LOL!!!!


----------



## TM

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Both my desktop and my laptop have Windows XP. Both run Office 2007 just fine. . .
> 
> Ann
> <to keep on topic, my laptop is a Sony Vaio. . .the little one. . .>


it won;t for one thing we do with Outlook unfortunately - we have tested and some weird conflict. I really wish it would work since I am not fond of Vista at all (but love some of the stuff about Office2007 and actually need it). Hopefully Windows 7 will be much better than Vista.


----------



## kim

honyock said:


> Well, about Anabel...I've been meaning to tell you this. She's going through a phase. No matter how I try, she won't keep her clothes on. The Quest skin is off and, as Kramer would say, she's gone Commando. I made the mistake of downloading the Kama Sutra, and ever since then I seem to have lost control of her.
> 
> I'm saving the Quest skin. I've got a trip planned to Nepal next year to hike way up in the Himalayas, and I'm hoping to take her and have her set the Kindle altitude record at 18,000 feet. The Quest skin would be a good match for that trip.


Oh Wow! So, Anabel really is a little hussy! I should have realized that when you mentioned in another thread that she was kindling with the other family members - K1s, K2s, her cousins, it doesn't seem to matter to her. The little floozy. Well... I hope she's having fun. And I hope she hasn't left Edgar with a broken heart.

Back on topic - A friend just got an Asus 8.9 inch. I had a hard time with the keyboard, a little small and some keys are just in the wrong place. But the screen resolution was great. Looking at a picture on that screen was fantastic.


----------



## kguthrie

Just ordered an asus eepC from Amazon. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## kim

kguthrie said:


> Just ordered an asus eepC from Amazon. Can't wait to get it.


Yeah for you! I'm jealous. I have to hurry up and get my taxes done so that I can get my refund so that I can get my netbook.


----------



## Kind

kim said:


> Yeah for you! I'm jealous. I have to hurry up and get my taxes done so that I can get my refund so that I can get my netbook.


Speaking of taxes. I'm getting a decent chunk back this year thanks to School.


----------



## sandypeach

Well, I just pulled the trigger on the ASUS 1000HE along with equipment to convert VGA output to component input for my DLP TV.  I also joined Amazon Prime and got the $3.99 one day shipping, so I should have it all tomorrow.  I must be out of my mind......nah! just a gadget-head.


----------



## Meemo

sandypeach said:


> Well, I just pulled the trigger on the ASUS 1000HE along with equipment to convert VGA output to component input for my DLP TV. I also joined Amazon Prime and got the $3.99 one day shipping, so I should have it all tomorrow. I must be out of my mind......nah! just a gadget-head.


Congrats! Hope you like it as much as I like mine. Did you get the extra memory?


----------



## sandypeach

Meemo said:


> Congrats! Hope you like it as much as I like mine. Did you get the extra memory?


No, I am going to try it with the default for now.


----------



## kim

sandypeach said:


> Well, I just pulled the trigger on the ASUS 1000HE along with equipment to convert VGA output to component input for my DLP TV. I also joined Amazon Prime and got the $3.99 one day shipping, so I should have it all tomorrow. I must be out of my mind......nah! just a gadget-head.


Wooo hoo, yeah for you!

Let us know what you love and hate about it... can't wait to hear


----------



## Gables Girl

sandypeach said:


> No, I am going to try it with the default for now.


Old tech saying, you can never have too much memory....


----------



## honyock

sandypeach said:


> Well, I just pulled the trigger on the ASUS 1000HE along with equipment to convert VGA output to component input for my DLP TV. I also joined Amazon Prime and got the $3.99 one day shipping, so I should have it all tomorrow. I must be out of my mind......nah! just a gadget-head.


That's awesome. I've changed my mind on the MSI Wind, and I'm debating on ordering the 1000HE. I want to hear all the details!

Sam


----------



## kim

honyock said:


> That's awesome. I've changed my mind on the MSI Wind, and I'm debating on ordering the 1000HE. I want to hear all the details!
> 
> Sam


We are all so easily influenced. This forum is nothing but a bunch of enablers!

It's great.


----------



## sandypeach

Well, it's here and charging.  I did the initial setup and checked out the internet.  It seems to be a great little machine (in a masculine blue, of course).  My plans are to use it to hook up to the HDTV and watch NetFlix videos and also to take it with me to use for web sites the company frowns on visiting while working (like this one).  I'll post more once I've had chance to try out those objectives.


----------



## kim

sandypeach said:


> Well, it's here and charging. I did the initial setup and checked out the internet. It seems to be a great little machine (in a masculine blue, of course). My plans are to use it to hook up to the HDTV and watch NetFlix videos and also to take it with me to use for web sites the company frowns on visiting while working (like this one). I'll post more once I've had chance to try out those objectives.


Have you seen the 8.9" Asus? I'm wondering if anybody who has seen both the 10" and the 8.9" can give an impression on the difference in size. Did you think, wow that netbook is quite a bit larger? Or was it, well there isn't much difference?

I've only seen the 8.9 in real life. I want to drag it around Europe with me and wanted the smaller version, but the bigger screen/keyboard is tempting. When I say 'drag', I really mean it. We will be switching hotels often and the netbook will usually be in my backpack (with my 8 lbs of camera equipment), so the weight is a concern.


----------



## Meemo

sandypeach said:


> Well, it's here and charging. I did the initial setup and checked out the internet. It seems to be a great little machine (in a masculine blue, of course). My plans are to use it to hook up to the HDTV and watch NetFlix videos and also to take it with me to use for web sites the company frowns on visiting while working (like this one). I'll post more once I've had chance to try out those objectives.


Glad you like it - I love mine!


----------



## nebulinda

I have the 8.9" and I know someone with the 10". Comparing them, the 10" seems quite a bit larger. But comparing the 10" to a full size laptop, it seems almost as small as the 8.9".


----------



## Meemo

nebulinda said:


> I have the 8.9" and I know someone with the 10". Comparing them, the 10" seems quite a bit larger. But comparing the 10" to a full size laptop, it seems almost as small as the 8.9".


True - it's all relative - I looked at my 10" Asus today across the room & thought "Man, that looks tiny!" But I'm sure if I put it up against a 8 or 9" one I'd think it looked much bigger. Battery size will add weight too - I got the 6-cell battery which makes mine heavier as well. It's all about what's most important - for me it was the keyboard size. If I were younger & not so stuck in my ways (I've been touch-typing for 40 years) it might not matter so much - and if I were planning on carrying it around Europe (I wish!) I'd definitely be looking for the lightest option!


----------



## honyock

kim said:


> Have you seen the 8.9" Asus? I'm wondering if anybody who has seen both the 10" and the 8.9" can give an impression on the difference in size. Did you think, wow that netbook is quite a bit larger? Or was it, well there isn't much difference?


I've seen both next to each other at my local Best Buy. The 10" is noticeably but not hugely larger, but both look so much smaller to me than my full-size laptop that I still think "Boy that's small!" even with the 10" version. However, I"ve read several reviews that mention that with the 1000HE, it's a little heavier and larger than even the earlier 10" version, the 1000HA, with the bigger battery being a part of that added heft.

I typed on both of them - opened up the notepad and typed a bit. The difference for my hands, between the 8.9" and the 10" keyboards, was significant enough to pick the larger one, even though I like the smaller size and weight of the 8.9". If your hands are able to deal with the smaller keyboard, it'd probably be great, especially on a trip.


----------



## kim

grrrrr.... decisions.... decisions...


----------



## honyock

kim said:


> grrrrr.... decisions.... decisions...


I know...sometimes more information is only more confusion. Look at the bright side...you get to go to Europe! I'm jealous.


----------



## kevindorsey

Europe is sweet!  I wish I had an opportunity to go.


----------



## Kind

sandypeach said:


> Well, it's here and charging. I did the initial setup and checked out the internet. It seems to be a great little machine (in a masculine blue, of course). My plans are to use it to hook up to the HDTV and watch NetFlix videos and also to take it with me to use for web sites the company frowns on visiting while working (like this one). I'll post more once I've had chance to try out those objectives.


 Once its all set up and everything, give us a full review of the computer if you get a chacne.


----------



## Meemo

Just got back from Sam's - they had the Vivienne Tam edition of the HP Mini on display (no price tho, guess it isn't in stock) - it is gorgeous, but I just checked for prices online & the cheapest I saw in a very minimal search was $597. It ain't THAT gorgeous. But pretty gorgeous nonetheless...I might have to spring for the matching wireless mouse - it's got the mini USB that I was wanting....


----------



## kim

It is very pretty


----------



## pomlover2586

I think they are very cute and small.......but functionality wise they are Eh. My in-laws recently got one and after playing with theirs a bit I realized there was no way I'd ever want to write a long document onto that keyboard! Plus the screen was so small that anything with lots of images i'd have to scroll L to R to see the entire page. Really annoying.


----------



## Meemo

pomlover2586 said:


> I think they are very cute and small.......but functionality wise they are Eh. My in-laws recently got one and after playing with theirs a bit I realized there was no way I'd ever want to write a long document onto that keyboard! Plus the screen was so small that anything with lots of images i'd have to scroll L to R to see the entire page. Really annoying.


Well I agree that I'd never want this to be my primary or only computer - I wouldn't want a regular laptop for that either. And like I've said I was picky about the keyboard & went for the one that was closest to full lap-top size. 
But it's great for surfing the net while we're watching TV, taking on trips, and I'm amazed at what it can do for such a low price (remembering, of course, how much computers cost back when we bought a Commodore 64...just checked, it was $595 in 1982...$200 more than this one was including doubling the memory.)


----------



## cttcrazy

I am a new owner of an Acer Aspire One with the 8.9" screen.  Of course, also have the K2.  Several of you mentioned bags that would hold both.  I would love recommendations for a bag or purse that would hold both the Aspire One & K2.

Thanks!


----------



## Meemo

cttcrazy said:


> I am a new owner of an Acer Aspire One with the 8.9" screen. Of course, also have the K2. Several of you mentioned bags that would hold both. I would love recommendations for a bag or purse that would hold both the Aspire One & K2.
> 
> Thanks!


Do you want a purse-style bag (to hold it all) or a bag to carry in addition to a purse? 
I got a Vera Bradley laptop bag (has an outside pocket for the Kindle). It's bigger than necessary for a netbook, but that gives me room for my mouse & cords, etc, next to the netbook - or I can put the Kindle inside next to it. They're on sale on the Vera website (you have to look at the individual colors to see the sales price). 
http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?Sku=251&

The one thing that one's missing is a shoulder strap. But for that...I also picked up this bag at TJ Maxx:


It was only $8 at TJ Maxx, but you know how that is as far as finding it in another store - works great, though & I love the fun of it it. I'd probably have paid the $35 if I'd seen it on Amazon first. Not really padded, but my Asus came with a sleeve so that's no problem.


----------



## sandypeach

Kind said:


> Once its all set up and everything, give us a full review of the computer if you get a chacne.


The computer itself is very sleek and efficient, but the keyboard is just too small for me. My wife and also bought a new Dell desktop with a 22" LCD monitor. This machine is a hoss and the monitor is big enough to show online videos without having to connect to the HDTV. Therefore I am returning the ASUS to Amazon along with the VGA to HDTV converter. For someone who really needs a small, portable laptop, I still think the ASUS 10" is a good deal, it's just not for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cttcrazy said:


> I am a new owner of an Acer Aspire One with the 8.9" screen. Of course, also have the K2. Several of you mentioned bags that would hold both. I would love recommendations for a bag or purse that would hold both the Aspire One & K2.
> 
> Thanks!


Be sure to check out the Accessories thread, we've got lots of great info on bags and purses!

I bought one on sale at Levenger that holds both. It does have a magnet closure. It doesn't seem to be on sale now. If they had this one in a different color (not a green lover) I would get it, it's about the same size as my tote but with a zipper. I might look for it on eBay:



I believe this is the one that one of our members recently talked about in the accessories thread:



You can find Levenger coupon codes here: http://www.tjoos.com/Coupon/20874/Levenger

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When you're shopping for a netbook, some have the 10GB, 20GB or larger solid state drive.  This is great for travelling as they are much more shock proof and if all you're doing with it is email and internet, you should be fine.  If however, you're like me and want to be able to dump lots of pics on it as you travel (it's nothing for me to take 1000 digital pictures on a long trip) or have an iTunes library along, you may want one of the netbooks that have a real hard drive.  The Acer Aspire One I bought has a 250 GB hard drive.  Sometimes the cheaper ones have the solid state drive.  Again, that may be fine for you, just be aware.

Also, I used nothing but the netbook for a month before I travelled with it (mostly posting on KBoards  ).  I started typing  v e r y  s l o w l y  and let my speed gradually build and now I have very few problems with the keyboard.  At first I hit the wr5ong ke3ys a lot  .  Using only the netbook also let me make sure I had all the little extra software on it that I wanted to have.

And, DecalGirl has custom skins for the Acer Aspire One.  Mine's so pretty!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also, I used nothing but the netbook for a month before I travelled with it (mostly posting on KBoards ). I started typing v e r y s l o w l y and let my speed gradually build and now I have very few problems with the keyboard. At first I hit the wr5ong ke3ys a lot . Using only the netbook also let me make sure I had all the little extra software on it that I wanted to have.
> And, DecalGirl has custom skins for the Acer Aspire One. Mine's so pretty!
> Betsy


I've got a decalgirl skin on my Asus too, and it is pretty - last night my husband pointed out (after we'd been back to Sam's & I was drooling over the Vivienne Tam netbook again) that mine looked a little like that one with its Pink Tranquility skin, and truthfully it's the same effect on the outside & on the area around the touchpad (and for $14.99 vs $250!). Not to mention that I actually like the setup of my Asus better (3 USB ports instead of 2, and you can upgrade the memory which I don't think you can with the HP Mini). 
Now if I could just get him to work on remapping those couple of keys I'll be all set!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

If I need something smaller than my laptop and bigger than a palm PDA, I take this :










It also plays mp3s, has WiFi, ethernet, can display ebooks, can record voice messages, and has a battery life of 2 weeks on 4 AA cells.

Mike


----------



## Thumper

I caved and bought an Acer Aspire One...but now I need an external CD drive so I can load up some software. And it's actually kind of hard to find an external CD drive these days, at least one that's not also a DVD ROM or burner. And spendy.


----------



## Chad Winters

someone has probably already mentioned this, but don't forget if the size of the keyboard is a problem for long documents etc, you can set it up on your desk and attach a full sized USB keyboard for extended sessions


----------



## honyock

To briefly revive an old thread...

I just ordered my Asus Eee PC, the Blue 1000HE, from Amazon today. It should be here on Thursday. I gave myself a rule for the purchase - I could spend no out-of-pocket money on it. So I spent the past week scouring my closets and selling some old electronics (I love Craigslist), and by Sunday night I ended up with almost exactly the price of the Asus. Right now, it costs $389 on Amazon, and my Craigslist sales came to $390. So while I'm waiting for the netbook, I guess I'll head to the Kindle store and find a $1.00 book to buy to spend the rest of my hard-earned money...

Sam


----------



## Meemo

honyock said:


> To briefly revive an old thread...
> 
> I just ordered my Asus Eee PC, the Blue 1000HE, from Amazon today. It should be here on Thursday. I gave myself a rule for the purchase - I could spend no out-of-pocket money on it. So I spent the past week scouring my closets and selling some old electronics (I love Craigslist), and by Sunday night I ended up with almost exactly the price of the Asus. Right now, it costs $389 on Amazon, and my Craigslist sales came to $390. So while I'm waiting for the netbook, I guess I'll head to the Kindle store and find a $1.00 book to buy to spend the rest of my hard-earned money...
> 
> Sam


Congrats Sam - hope you enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying mine (using it right now, in fact). I still haven't gotten my keyboard remapped - if my DH doesn't hurry I'll have gotten used to the shift key and won't need it (which no doubt is his evil plan).  But that won't be an issue for you with the HE. And way to go on finding a way to pay for it without spending "new" money. Good job!


----------



## kguthrie

Meemo said:


> Just got back from Sam's - they had the Vivienne Tam edition of the HP Mini on display (no price tho, guess it isn't in stock) - it is gorgeous, but I just checked for prices online & the cheapest I saw in a very minimal search was $597. It ain't THAT gorgeous. But pretty gorgeous nonetheless...I might have to spring for the matching wireless mouse - it's got the mini USB that I was wanting....


I've never seen this one before. It looks pretty cool though.


----------



## Kind

jmiked said:


> If I need something smaller than my laptop and bigger than a palm PDA, I take this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also plays mp3s, has WiFi, ethernet, can display ebooks, can record voice messages, and has a battery life of 2 weeks on 4 AA cells.
> 
> Mike


How old is that? I mean, in this day and age, no color screen??


----------



## Britt

My stepdad has a mini-laptop... I feel like a giant using that thing, lol. Way too tiny for easy usage, in my opinion, and I have pretty normal-sized hands, I think. Lol.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Britt said:


> My stepdad has a mini-laptop... I feel like a giant using that thing, lol. Way too tiny for easy usage, in my opinion, and I have pretty normal-sized hands, I think. Lol.


I bought the Asus EEE for my grandson for Christmas. Very bad keyboard. It's totally flat, and he even has a problem with his small hands (he's 10). I feel like I wasted $300.

I tried the Acer Aspire One and the HP at Staples. What a difference. The keyboard is raised enough to comfortably use it. I'm probably going to get the Acer this week.


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I bought the Asus EEE for my grandson for Christmas. Very bad keyboard. It's totally flat, and he even has a problem with his small hands (he's 10). I feel like I wasted $300.
> 
> I tried the Acer Aspire One and the HP at Staples. What a difference. The keyboard is raised enough to comfortably use it. I'm probably going to get the Acer this week.


Isn't it funny how we're all different? I bought the Asus because of the keyboard being 95% the size of a regular laptop keyboard, and I have no problems with using it. I wouldn't have liked the smaller Asus models (or any of them - I did try an Acer at Walmart) but my 10" one hasn't been an issue for me at all. I love the little thing!


----------



## Andra

I am adjusting to the small keyboard on my Dell Mini 9. It's actually not too bad as long as I remember that the apostrophe is in a funny place. But I love having something that I can easily carry around in my bag with my Kindle. It is definitely serving the purpose for which it was purchased.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> Isn't it funny how we're all different? I bought the Asus because of the keyboard being 95% the size of a regular laptop keyboard, and I have no problems with using it. I wouldn't have liked the smaller Asus models (or any of them - I did try an Acer at Walmart) but my 10" one hasn't been an issue for me at all. I love the little thing!


The new Asus 8.9" model has the modified keyboard. I can't describe the old keyboard, and it's not that it's too small; it's just flat. That's the best way I can describe it. The 8.9" Acer and HP work fine for me. I'm getting the Acer because I'm mad at HP right now.


----------



## Meemo

kguthrie said:


> I've never seen this one before. It looks pretty cool though.


It is gorgeous - kind of like an Oberon, a work of art.










But just way too pricey  But I did get the matching mouse  - it actually kind of coordinates with my decalgirl skin on my netbook, plus it's the type of mouse I wanted (or I should say the type of micro-receiver I wanted anyway - the tiny red USB you can see on the right side) - and the mouse fits in my hand nicely. I'd been making do with an old wired mouse we found in a drawer, but this is much more comfortable. I'm not a big fan of touchpads in general, mainly because I don't use them enough to get used to them. And the mouse, at least, was reasonably priced at $30 on ritzcamera.com.


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The new Asus 8.9" model has the modified keyboard. I can't describe the old keyboard, and it's not that it's too small; it's just flat. That's the best way I can describe it. The 8.9" Acer and HP work fine for me. I'm getting the Acer because I'm mad at HP right now.


I guess that's why different ones have different keyboards - different people, different preferences. And keyboards are important - especially for someone like me who was a "professional" typist in a past life. So it really is nice to be able to get "hands on" with them before buying, if you can. I tried a couple in stores, but not the one I ended up ordering from Amazon. Don't know what I'd have done if I couldn't have adjusted - well, I guess I'd have returned it, or maybe my daughter would've liked it, she's looking at getting one for school. I'm just glad it wasn't an issue - except for the odd placement of the right shift key.


----------



## kim

Sam (Honyock) - Congratulations!  I'm excited for you, but jealous.  I think that's the one I'll be getting too (as soon as my tax refund comes).  Unfortunately I haven't been able to find it in any store around here; it would be nice to actually see and touch it before getting it.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I just received the new acer aspire one with the 10" screen. Preordered it a few months ago and it finally arrived yesterday. I got the red one and it is gorgeous! I never saw the original 8.9" version that Betsy has but I understand the touchpad has been redesigned on this one and the keyboard tweaked a bit. It is almost a full size keyboard and really easy to use. It will fit in my levenger bag and be great for travel. Now I have gone from being a totally nontech person to acquiring a kindle and a net book is less than a year. Heaven help me!


----------



## Meemo

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I just received the new acer aspire one with the 10" screen. Preordered it a few months ago and it finally arrived yesterday. I got the red one and it is gorgeous! I never saw the original 8.9" version that Betsy has but I understand the touchpad has been redesigned on this one and the keyboard tweaked a bit. It is almost a full size keyboard and really easy to use. It will fit in my levenger bag and be great for travel. Now I have gone from being a totally nontech person to acquiring a kindle and a net book is less than a year. Heaven help me!


Congrats & enjoy! I'm with you - my husband was totally shocked that I was interested in a netbook - and was definitely surprised when I brought up the Kindle over a year ago. First time I'd ever exhibited interest in a tech "toy" before him. (Well, that & mp3 players.) Love them both.


----------



## pidgeon92

Kind said:


> How old is that? I mean, in this day and age, no color screen??


It's a Newton Message Pad... They were available in the mid-90s.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I checked out the HP and Acer at Sams. I perferred the feel of the HP keyboard, the keys were slightly larger...still can't beat the Acer's price. Hp was about two times more expensive than the acer


----------



## GeorgeGlass

kim said:


> I'm thinking of getting a mini laptop (netbook) and was wondering who has one? Do you like it? What is good and bad about it?
> 
> Have you stuck your camera's memory card in there and tried viewing and editing pictures? Was it good? Bad?
> 
> I know a couple of you have mentioned having one. I'm leaning towards the Acer Aspire One, but I'm still looking.


I have big meaty paws, so I didn't like typing on the one I tried out in the store. I didn't buy it.


----------



## Meemo

Just an update on the keyboard issue with the Asus 1000 HA. Love the keyboard except for the fact that the right shift key is in an awkward place (kept hitting the up arrow instead). If it were the only keyboard I use I would've adjusted by now, but since I go between this & our iMac it just wasn't happening.

Did a little research & found a program that will remap the keys, so I downloaded it & finally had time to focus on it today - and got the keys remapped the way I like them - took a couple of tries for one of the remaps to "take", but it finally did. Much, much better for me. I even popped the keys off & reversed them so that they match the remapping - that was the scariest part, for a bit I was wishing I'd just made 4 stickers to put on the keys! But I got that worked out too. (And if my granddaughter hadn't done an unauthorized key removal on our desktop keyboard I probably wouldn't have even thought of it.)

So if anyone gets the Asus with this keyboard & wants to do the same, the program is KeyTweak, you can find it here: http://webpages.charter.net/krumsick/


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Kind said:


> How old is that? I mean, in this day and age, no color screen??


Steve Jobs killed the product when he came back to Apple in 1997, despite the fact that they couldn't build them fast enough to keep up with the demand from medical professionals. You can get them for $100 these days, they sold for about $1100 when new. I got a second one from ebay several years ago and it still had the medical database installed along with all the patient information (by ID number, no names).

It still regularly makes the lists on the top 10 devices killed before their prime, and they still compare favorably to current products. And there is still a fairly active developer community. The user interface is just flat wonderful. And it still has the best handwriting recognition around, even 12 years after production was ceased. If someone would offer a retrofit screen that was decent, I'd buy it in a heartbeat (color no not).

Mike


----------



## kim

Meemo - that's a great idea.  Good thinking!


----------



## kim

I finally did it. I ordered the Acer Aspire One 8.9 inch. It is on sale at Amazon for $309.

I had planned on getting the bigger, new Asus 1000he and then letting my daughter have it when she went off to college. But last night when I saw the sale I got a bad case of "ME, ME, ME" and order the little Acer. I'll have to get the kid something different for college, she wont want one this small. But I really wanted something light and portable so I think I'll be happy with it. It will probably be two weeks until it get here 

But I have something I can buy another skin for!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> I finally did it. I ordered the Acer Aspire One 8.9 inch. It is on sale at Amazon for $309.
> 
> I had planned on getting the bigger, new Asus 1000he and then letting my daughter have it when she went off to college. But last night when I saw the sale I got a bad case of "ME, ME, ME" and order the little Acer. I'll have to get the kid something different for college, she wont want one this small. But I really wanted something light and portable so I think I'll be happy with it. It will probably be two weeks until it get here
> 
> But I have something I can buy another skin for!


Yay, I got in on that sale, too. Mine should be here today. I'll let you know how I like it.


----------



## Meemo

kim said:


> I finally did it. I ordered the Acer Aspire One 8.9 inch. It is on sale at Amazon for $309.
> 
> I had planned on getting the bigger, new Asus 1000he and then letting my daughter have it when she went off to college. But last night when I saw the sale I got a bad case of "ME, ME, ME" and order the little Acer. I'll have to get the kid something different for college, she wont want one this small. But I really wanted something light and portable so I think I'll be happy with it. It will probably be two weeks until it get here
> 
> But I have something I can buy another skin for!


Congrats Kim (& Gertie!) - hope you enjoy yours as much as I'm enjoying my Asus - and I agree on the skins - love having the skin on mine (plus it really helps with the fingerprint factor) ;>)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> Congrats Kim (& Gertie!) - hope you enjoy yours as much as I'm enjoying my Asus - and I agree on the skins - love having the skin on mine (plus it really helps with the fingerprint factor) ;>)


Ooooh, did you have to mention skins. Bayou Sunset is really beautiful, and so is Lily, and so is ... mustbestrongmustbestrongmustbestrong

Did anybody get an external CD/DVD drive?


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Did anybody get an external CD/DVD drive?


Nope, at least not yet. For me, adding peripherals defeats the purpose of keeping it cheap and mobile. I'm going to try to avoid getting that extra stuff (except for the skin, of course). I'm not sure yet what the best way to load software will be, I'll have to figure that out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> Nope, at least not yet. For me, adding peripherals defeats the purpose of keeping it cheap and mobile. I'm going to try to avoid getting that extra stuff (except for the skin, of course). I'm not sure yet what the best way to load software will be, I'll have to figure that out.


I'm thinking my SD card reader or a flash drive or just downloading. That's why I was asking about the internal drive. I don't know if anything else will work.

In any case, if I get an external CD drive, I can disconnect it once software is loaded. No need to carry it around.

For DVD's, I was thinking about Amazon's Unbox Video Download.

Anybody have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I like the new 10inch acer with a 6 cell battery its supposed to last 6 1/2 hours. I like. Comes in red....everything i have for school is red....except my current laptop


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I like the new 10inch acer with a 6 cell battery its supposed to last 6 1/2 hours. I like. Comes in red....everything i have for school is red....except my current laptop


The Acer I got has the six cell battery. Not that I need a long lasting battery like you do for your classes.

It should be here any minute.


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Ooooh, did you have to mention skins. Bayou Sunset is really beautiful, and so is Lily, and so is ... mustbestrongmustbestrongmustbestrong
> 
> Did anybody get an external CD/DVD drive?


Not me - I just have a card reader (an extra one that I didn't even know we had) for downloading pics from the digital camera. Haven't actually tried using it yet, but it's there.

If I need to download software, if we don't have an external CD drive (and with all the computer parts floating around here I'll be surprised if we don't!) I'll probably try to find it online first & download from there. So far I haven't really found a need for anything beyond what it's got, but I haven't traveled with it yet either, and mostly have used it for checking email & message boards & playing spider solitaire.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The Acer I got has the six cell battery. Not that I need a long lasting battery like you do for your classes.
> 
> It should be here any minute.


I love the possibility of the battery lasting 6-7 hours. Currently my battery only lasts for one class and I always have to claim a seat here an outlet just in case....that means I have to keep my charger on hand at school. Laptop chargers are quite bulk too. (my chargers also melted two weeks ago and I'm sharing my dad's right now) Currently hinting to the parents I'd give up my current laptop to bro so I could have an Acer. Not to mention there are skins for the Acers


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Meemo said:


> Not me - I just have a card reader (an extra one that I didn't even know we had) for downloading pics from the digital camera. Haven't actually tried using it yet, but it's there.
> 
> If I need to download software, if we don't have an external CD drive (and with all the computer parts floating around here I'll be surprised if we don't!) I'll probably try to find it online first & download from there. So far I haven't really found a need for anything beyond what it's got, but I haven't traveled with it yet either, and mostly have used it for checking email & message boards & playing spider solitaire.


lol Sounds like my house...If I don't have a computer accessory, someone in the house or someone in the family is bound to have it.


----------



## kim

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I like the new 10inch acer with a 6 cell battery its supposed to last 6 1/2 hours. I like. Comes in red....everything i have for school is red....except my current laptop


Vegas, If you are thinking of replacing your current laptop, check out the Asus 1000he. It's only a little more expensive than the Acer and it has a larger keyboard (95% full size), a slightly faster processor, and has a 9.5 hour battery life. From the reviews I read, it's the best 10 inch machine out there now.

That's the one I was planning to get before the little 8.9 sale price tempted me.



[Harvey, Thanks for adding the link, I kind of forgot it]


----------



## Vegas_Asian

KB enablers are at it again....where daddy's email...?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My Acer arrived yesterday, and I was surprised at how heavy it was.  I guess it's that 6 cell battery.  I haven't set it up, yet, but I'll report back later when I do.


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> My Acer arrived yesterday, and I was surprised at how heavy it was. I guess it's that 6 cell battery. I haven't set it up, yet, but I'll report back later when I do.


You must have Prime. I'm jealous. I used the free super saver shipping and mine isn't scheduled to be shipped for a week and then I'm sure it will take a week to get here. So I have to wait two weeks, I'm so impatient.


----------



## Meemo

kim said:


> Vegas, If you are thinking of replacing your current laptop, check out the Asus 1000he. It's only a little more expensive than the Acer and it has a larger keyboard (95% full size), a slightly faster processor, and has a 9.5 hour battery life. From the reviews I read, it's the best 10 inch machine out there now.
> 
> That's the one I was planning to get before the little 8.9 sale price tempted me.
> 
> 
> 
> [Harvey, Thanks for adding the link, I kind of forgot it]


Also, I don't know if it's easy to upgrade the memory for the Acer but it's very easy to upgrade it on the Asus, we ordered the extra memory at the same time we ordered the Asus, DH installed it in just a few minutes & it doubled the memory. The memory is on the same page as the Asus, listed as one of the "frequently bought together" items.

Oh, and this is the model where they fixed the keyboard's right shift key issue from the model I got.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> You must have Prime. I'm jealous. I used the free super saver shipping and mine isn't scheduled to be shipped for a week and then I'm sure it will take a week to get here. So I have to wait two weeks, I'm so impatient.


I figured this was the right time to take advantage of the free 30 day trial for Prime. I'm going away next week and I really needed to have my new toy before then. Otherwise, I don't mind waiting, so I use the free shipping.

Still haven't set it up. I need to get off KB and get some stuff done before I lose the whole day.  Like that's going to happen.


----------



## ArmyWife

My dh suprised me with the Acer Aspire One 8.9 last night.

I haven't used it much yet, still transferring over files from my old laptop, but I love it!!


----------



## kim

ArmyWife said:


> My dh suprised me with the Acer Aspire One 8.9 last night.
> 
> I haven't used it much yet, still transferring over files from my old laptop, but I love it!!


Yea, for you! I'm glad you like it. Are you going to get it a skin?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ArmyWife said:


> My dh suprised me with the Acer Aspire One 8.9 last night.
> 
> I haven't used it much yet, still transferring over files from my old laptop, but I love it!!


What a great DH!! I still haven't done anything with mine, yet. I need to get it set up before I go away next weekend.



kim said:


> Yea, for you! I'm glad you like it. Are you going to get it a skin?


Please don't mention skins. My mother (87 years old this month) just loves skins. When she found out the Pres gave the Queen an IPod, she asked if he skinned it for her. 

I think if I don't get a skin for my Acer, she's going to disinherit me.


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Please don't mention skins. My mother (87 years old this month) just loves skins. When she found out the Pres gave the Queen an IPod, she asked if he skinned it for her.
> 
> I think if I don't get a skin for my Acer, she's going to disinherit me.


I think I love your Mom. At least skins _relatively _ inexpesive


----------



## Shizu

I have the Acer Aspire One 8.9 inch with this Decal skin.









And I/O Magic DVD-RW drive.


Link: Acer Aspire One AOA150-1555 8.9-Inch Netbook - Onyx Black


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shizu said:


> I have the Acer Aspire One 8.9 inch with this Decal skin.


Is that the Bayou Sunset? I think that's the skin I was looking at. I just know I'm gonna have to do it.


----------



## kguthrie

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I like the new 10inch acer with a 6 cell battery its supposed to last 6 1/2 hours. I like. Comes in red....everything i have for school is red....except my current laptop


I'm looking at this one right now.


----------



## Shizu

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Is that the Bayou Sunset? I think that's the skin I was looking at. I just know I'm gonna have to do it.


Yes, it's the Bayou Sunset. It's beautiful, I love it.


----------



## marianneg

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I like the new 10inch acer with a 6 cell battery its supposed to last 6 1/2 hours. I like. Comes in red....everything i have for school is red....except my current laptop


Drool.........

Only thing I don't like is that it doesn't have bluetooth...


----------



## ArmyWife

Someone had to mention skins, lol

I really like the one that was just posted....tempting.

Off I go back to Decalgirl.....somebody stop me....quick!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ArmyWife said:


> Someone had to mention skins, lol
> 
> I really like the one that was just posted....tempting.
> 
> Off I go back to Decalgirl.....somebody stop me....quick!


gertiethrowsherselfinfrontofarmywife


----------



## kim

kguthrie said:


> I'm looking at this one right now.


I really do like the red! I think it's great that they are adding color and patterns to laptops now. (I'll still do a skin though  )


----------



## Kind

I like the color of that Acer. Looking sexy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got my Acer set up Friday night and used it on a two hour trip on Saturday.  I liked the keyboard and the itty bitty mouse.  So far I'm happy with it.  

When I got fired it up, it (no name, yet, but I'm leaning toward Ginny) found a wi-fi network.  Can someone tell me how I can set that up?  

Gee, fingerprints all over that glossy, shiny exterior.  Ginny is definitely gonna need a skin.


----------



## marianneg

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> When I got fired it up, it (no name, yet, but I'm leaning toward Ginny) found a wi-fi network. Can someone tell me how I can set that up?


If it's a secured network, you need to get the password from the owner.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marianner said:


> If it's a secured network, you need to get the password from the owner.


Ah, thank you. That explains a lot. Yes, it was a secured network. I think I'll pop over to my local Mickey D's where they have a wi-fi connection.


----------



## NurseLisa

Hubby just ordered me a Dell Mini-10 in my favorite color....PINK! I am so excited!!!!! Can't wait to get it. The laptop I have now is about 3 1/2 years old (verge of dinosaur).....and I wanted something lighter and easier to carry around........it is supposed to ship on April 14th~ doing the Happy Dance!


----------



## kim

yea, Lisa!  How exciting.  I like the look of the Dells.  Make sure you check back in and let us know how you like it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NurseLisa said:


> Hubby just ordered me a Dell Mini-10 in my favorite color....PINK! I am so excited!!!!! Can't wait to get it. The laptop I have now is about 3 1/2 years old (verge of dinosaur).....and I wanted something lighter and easier to carry around........it is supposed to ship on April 14th~ doing the Happy Dance!


Congratulations, Lisa. My laptop is five years old, and I know it's grinding to a halt. That's why I got the netbook. Hopefully, I can get my files all transferred and programs downloaded before it goes phffft.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

NurseLisa said:


> Hubby just ordered me a Dell Mini-10 in my favorite color....PINK! I am so excited!!!!! Can't wait to get it. The laptop I have now is about 3 1/2 years old (verge of dinosaur).....and I wanted something lighter and easier to carry around........it is supposed to ship on April 14th~ doing the Happy Dance!


My sister just got one, and loves it. Very nice laptop


----------



## CegAbq

kim said:


> Vegas, If you are thinking of replacing your current laptop, check out the Asus 1000he. It's only a little more expensive than the Acer and it has a larger keyboard (95% full size), a slightly faster processor, and has a 9.5 hour battery life. From the reviews I read, it's the best 10 inch machine out there now.
> 
> That's the one I was planning to get before the little 8.9 sale price tempted me.


I am torn: I was just about ready to order the Asus 10 inch HE (I can find it at $375.00) when I saw a coupon through zipzoomfly to get the 10 inch HA for $299.00. Now I don't know what to do:
a) go for the HA and have $75 to buy more Kindle books; or
b) go for the HE and get faster processor, longer battery life, better wifi , and bluetooth.

I've read through all the posts here, and am just wondering if anyone has any additional sage input? (I know that's kind of silly to ask, since I think my questions boil down to personal stuff; but I thought I'd ask anyway).

TIA.


----------



## intinst

Lots more versatility from the HE, that is the one I'm going to get.


----------



## Meemo

CegAbq said:


> I am torn: I was just about ready to order the Asus 10 inch HE (I can find it at $375.00) when I saw a coupon through zipzoomfly to get the 10 inch HA for $299.00. Now I don't know what to do:
> a) go for the HA and have $75 to buy more Kindle books; or
> b) go for the HE and get faster processor, longer battery life, better wifi , and bluetooth.
> 
> I've read through all the posts here, and am just wondering if anyone has any additional sage input? (I know that's kind of silly to ask, since I think my questions boil down to personal stuff; but I thought I'd ask anyway).
> 
> TIA.


I've got the HA & love it - it fits my needs just fine (especially with the extra memory we added & after I remapped the keyboard ). But you're right - it comes down to how you'll be using it - if you're going to be using the upgrades frequently, then the HE would probably be worth it to you. I'm jealous of that $299 price, though!

Oh, and that $75 price difference would've just about covered my extra memory, mouse, decalgirl skin AND the bag I bought to carry it in!


----------



## kim

CegAbq said:


> I am torn: I was just about ready to order the Asus 10 inch HE (I can find it at $375.00) when I saw a coupon through zipzoomfly to get the 10 inch HA for $299.00. Now I don't know what to do:
> a) go for the HA and have $75 to buy more Kindle books; or
> b) go for the HE and get faster processor, longer battery life, better wifi , and bluetooth.
> 
> I've read through all the posts here, and am just wondering if anyone has any additional sage input? (I know that's kind of silly to ask, since I think my questions boil down to personal stuff; but I thought I'd ask anyway).
> 
> TIA.


The difference in processor speed is minimal, so I wouldn't base my decision on that. So it comes down to the other things. The HA still has a good battery; will you be using it away from home where you would want that extra battery? For wifi, do you need the ; in many cases the connection in front of the wifi router is slower than a (b) or a (g) so you wouldn't notice any/much improvement with the ? Bluetooth - it's way cool, but do you really use it? It's that old question, do you need the things you will spend the extra money for?

There are two sides to every argument. Maybe you simply prefer to spend the extra money to know you got the biggest/best that you could.

There's no right or wrong answer. You'll get a good machine either way.


----------



## Chad Winters

CegAbq said:


> I am torn: I was just about ready to order the Asus 10 inch HE (I can find it at $375.00) when I saw a coupon through zipzoomfly to get the 10 inch HA for $299.00. Now I don't know what to do:
> a) go for the HA and have $75 to buy more Kindle books; or
> b) go for the HE and get faster processor, longer battery life, better wifi , and bluetooth.
> 
> I've read through all the posts here, and am just wondering if anyone has any additional sage input? (I know that's kind of silly to ask, since I think my questions boil down to personal stuff; but I thought I'd ask anyway).
> 
> TIA.


is this coupon available for everyone?


----------



## CegAbq

Chad Winters said:


> is this coupon available for everyone?


The zipzoomfly coupon is on their website - so yes available to everyone/anyone through 4/30/09.


----------



## CegAbq

OK - I just ordered the *Asus HE* from Amazon (with trial Prime membership, so it will get here on Thur).
Decalgirl has a great skin that I'll get & I've asked whether this could be made into a KK skin. (My KK is still nekkid because I have been unable to choose. I really like this coffee break tho.


----------



## Chad Winters

I just ordered the HA from zipzoomfly for my wife since her old computer was failing. I bought it for $350.00 with a $50 Mail in Rebate. Could not find the coupon though


----------



## CegAbq

Chad Winters said:


> I just ordered the HA from zipzoomfly for my wife since her old computer was failing. I bought it for $350.00 with a $50 Mail in Rebate. Could not find the coupon though


I'm sorry Chad; I guess I was using the wrong terminology - when I referred to a 'coupon', I meant that mail in rebate form. Many apologies for misleading you.


----------



## Chad Winters

ahhh good, now I can stop looking for it


----------



## kim

CegAbq said:


> The zipzoomfly coupon is on their website - so yes available to everyone/anyone through 4/30/09.


The rebate for the Asus 1000HA is a great deal! I'm kind of jealous. 
(but I should have my little Acer in the mail tomorrow, maybe  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> The rebate for the Asus 1000HA is a great deal! I'm kind of jealous.
> (but I should have my little Acer in the mail tomorrow, maybe  )


Wait until you see the cute little mouse.

I used my Acer on a two hour trip on Saturday, and it was perfect. I have to find my mousepad to bring on the next trip, because with the car jerking back and forth (my sil was driving ... sigh), it was hard to place the cursor using the touchpad.

My grandson brought his ASUS, I had my ACER, and my granddaughter was jealous. She's not quite five. I'll get her one in a couple of years. Who knows what will be available, then.


----------



## kim

Gertie - I'm glad you like your Acer.  You can get really thin mouse pads that will fit under your cover when it's not being used.  That's what I use for the 'regular' laptop.  I'm holding it up to the screen - you probably can't see it


----------



## intinst

kim said:


> Gertie - I'm glad you like your Acer. You can get really thin mouse pads that will fit under your cover when it's not being used. That's what I use for the 'regular' laptop. I'm holding it up to the screen - you probably can't see it


 Just a little closer, I can almost make it out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> Gertie - I'm glad you like your Acer. You can get really thin mouse pads that will fit under your cover when it's not being used. That's what I use for the 'regular' laptop. I'm holding it up to the screen - you probably can't see it


Aww, my eyes need dusting and I can't see it. Heading to WalMart tomorrow and I'll get one.


----------



## marianneg

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> My grandson brought his ASUS, I had my ACER, and my granddaughter was jealous. She's not quite five. I'll get her one in a couple of years. Who knows what will be available, then.


You might consider a One-Laptop-Per-Child computer for her. They are supposed to be super tough and simple to use.


----------



## kim

I got my little Acer Aspire One 8.9 inch! It's a cute little thing.

It's so very different from the 20" screen that I have to stare at all day long at work, I need to keep my glasses handy for that little screen  . I think the keyboard is really good for something that size. The sensitivity on the touchpad is different than I'm used to, so that will take a little getting used to. The buttons are on the sides of the touchpad instead of below and they are at a weird height (kind of deep) so it's really hard to hit them. The buttons are the one thing that I don't like about this machine, they suck.

There also doesn't seem to be a way to reload the os/software. Well, they give you a way to do a recovery online, but if your system is messed up I'm not sure what you are supposed to do if you can't connect online.

As others have mentioned, the finger prints are bad; they really show up on the black. I'll have to get a skin soon.

That's just my first impressions. I think I'll like it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*Kim*, I know you'll enjoy it.

Mine is named Ginevra Molly Weasley (Ginny). My desktop is Fred and my laptop is George, so my mini had to be Ginny. (Mini-Ginny?)

I took Ginny out to Mickey D's today for a trip on their Wi-Fi Highway. I hooked up to my AT&T account and downloaded a couple of free programs (real player and dvd flick). I wanted to download a free WP'er, but it was a one hour download, and my tea had already gotten cold.

I may have to go again tonight to finish up. I think a one hour download requires at least a Big Mac meal, don't you? And, of course, I'll bring Little Gertie along so she doesn't get jealous that I'm taking Ginny out and not her.  Little Gertie can keep me company.


----------



## CegAbq

My Asus Eee PC HE was just delivered! Have plugged it in to charge up the battery and am chomping at the bit to load it up (boss is looking over my shoulder though!)


----------



## kim

CegAbq said:


> My Asus Eee PC HE was just delivered! Have plugged it in to charge up the battery and am chomping at the bit to load it up (boss is looking over my shoulder though!)


ooohh, I'm drooling (and that has nothing to do with Gertie's Big Mac). The HE looks like it really nice machine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> My Asus Eee PC HE was just delivered! Have plugged it in to charge up the battery and am chomping at the bit to load it up (boss is looking over my shoulder though!)


Yay, another mini. 

My only regret is that I got the six-cell battery model. It makes Ginny so much heavier (do I look fat in this dress?) I'm sure I'll end up being happy I did. I know I'll be taking it out with me.


----------



## chynared21

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yay, another mini.
> 
> My only regret is that I got the six-cell battery model. It makes Ginny so much heavier (do I look fat in this dress?) I'm sure I'll end up being happy I did. I know I'll be taking it out with me.


*Does it make her hippy? I've seen pictures where the 6 cell sticks out about an inch or so from the, um...back. *


----------



## Chad Winters

chynared21 said:


> *Does it make her hippy? I've seen pictures where the 6 cell sticks out about an inch or so from the, um...back. *


**I like big.... batteries and I cannot lie**


----------



## Gertie Kindle

chynared21 said:


> *Does it make her hippy? I've seen pictures where the 6 cell sticks out about an inch or so from the, um...back. *


Yes. Ginny definitely has a bubble-butt. (sigh) Not so noticeable when she's open. I'm going to have to see if I can get her a "slimming" skin.

I did get her a new "coat" (carry case) yesterday. It fits Gertie, Ginny and all their accessories and chargers.



Chad Winters said:


> **I like big.... batteries and I cannot lie**


*Chad*, you naughty boy.


----------



## kim

Chad Winters said:


> **I like big.... batteries and I cannot lie**


haha - that's exactly what I was thinking when Chynared mentioned the hips.

or, that my mini looks great in her Apple Bottom Jeans


----------



## chynared21

Chad Winters said:


> **I like big.... batteries and I cannot lie**


*LMAO...I laugh every time I hear that line in one of DD's movies *


----------



## KBoards Admin

I just got an alert from Amazon about a netbook sale:



> "As someone who has shown an interest in computers, you might like to know about the following offer:
> 
> Sweet Savings on New HP Netbooks
> 
> HP Mini 1137NR 10.1-Inch Netbook
> was $517.00 - now $380.39
> 
> HP Mini 1115NR 8.9-Inch Netbook
> was $392.00 - now $282.44"



HP Mini 1137NR 10.1-Inch Netbook


HP Mini 1115NR 8.9-Inch Netbook


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I should have never looked. I have been shopping around for a new laptop battery (about 80-140$) and charger (about 35-80$, got it for 27$). Told Dad that it would better to get a netbook, but he ordered a new charger for my 15in anyways.


----------



## CegAbq

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I should have never looked. I have been shopping around for a new laptop battery (about 80-140$) and charger (about 35-80$, got it for 27$). Told Dad that it would better to get a netbook, but he ordered a new charger for my 15in anyways.


Maybe return the charger & go with a netbook anyway. I am loving my Asus Eee PC HE! I have a laptop from Oct 2004 that will now be my desktop and I plan to just tote the Asus.

I'm taking my first trip with it at the end of this week and will report back. I'm just now getting it loaded with all open-source software to get it tweaked the way I want it.


----------



## Thumper

I've been playing around with an Acer Aspire One for a few weeks now, and I'm not liking it as much as I thought I would. Most of the time I find myself grabbing the 14" laptop and lugging it around instead. I haven't figured out _why_ I don't like it; I'm not having issues with the keyboard size, and it does what I need it to do. But I'm not liking it much. So basically, I have a $300 paperweight sitting in my office...


----------



## CegAbq

Thumper said:


> I've been playing around with an Acer Aspire One for a few weeks now, and I'm not liking it as much as I thought I would. Most of the time I find myself grabbing the 14" laptop and lugging it around instead. I haven't figured out _why_ I don't like it; I'm not having issues with the keyboard size, and it does what I need it to do. But I'm not liking it much. So basically, I have a $300 paperweight sitting in my office...


Maybe the screen size? That is one thing I am finding a challenge to get used to.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Maybe return the charger & go with a netbook anyway. I am loving my Asus Eee PC HE! I have a laptop from Oct 2004 that will now be my desktop and I plan to just tote the Asus.
> 
> I'm taking my first trip with it at the end of this week and will report back. I'm just now getting it loaded with all open-source software to get it tweaked the way I want it.


I traveled up to Jersey with my Acer, and it was wonderful. It was heavier than the Asus because I have the 6 cell battery, but a lot lighter than my laptop. The keyboard was fine. Just getting used to some of the placements.

I didn't get all the software loaded on that I wanted to, but I'm getting along okay without it for now. I'll do more when I get back to FL.

My big problem right now is getting on to Wi-Fi. I had no trouble in McDonald's getting in, but even though I get several unsecured Wi-Fi connections here, once I connect, I can't get in to IE. Guess I'm missing a step.



Thumper said:


> I've been playing around with an Acer Aspire One for a few weeks now, and I'm not liking it as much as I thought I would. Most of the time I find myself grabbing the 14" laptop and lugging it around instead. I haven't figured out _why_ I don't like it; I'm not having issues with the keyboard size, and it does what I need it to do. But I'm not liking it much. So basically, I have a $300 paperweight sitting in my office...


Ooh, sorry to hear about that. I didn't like the ASUS EEE, but I'm liking my Acer. It's comfortable for me to use and easy to haul around.



CegAbq said:


> Maybe the screen size? That is one thing I am finding a challenge to get used to.


I had a problem with the screen on the ASUS, but not the Acer (heavens, that's confusing). I find it very comfortable in the default screen resolution.


----------



## marianneg

I'm waiting until Windows 7 comes out.  At least I'm trying to...


----------



## stitch

I keep thinking about getting a netbook.  Look at them in every store I go into.  I'm trying to behave though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I made a pledge not to use anything else for a month, no matter what.  I didn't use my desktop or my laptop.  I got used to it very quickly.  Seriously, I haven't used much else since January.  The laptop seems HUGE.

Betsy


----------



## Shizu

I was wondering if you can't find unsecured Wi-Fi connection. What will you do? I guess there's nothing you can do... but... 

I notice that Starbucks has Wi-Fi so I try to use it but it asked for account info... Could someone explain how this work? Thank you.


----------



## pidgeon92

Shizu said:


> I was wondering if you can't find unsecured Wi-Fi connection. What will you do? I guess there's nothing you can do... but...
> 
> I notice that Starbucks has Wi-Fi so I try to use it but it asked for account info... Could someone explain how this work? Thank you.


Generally, with a netbook you need to buy a monthly service plan, similar to your cell phone. They tend to cap usage at 5GB per monthly cycle, so you need to be careful to not go over.

Same thing with the Wi-Fi at Starbucks, you need to sign up for a plan.... I believe that for AT&T customers, wi-fi at Starbucks is included in their monthly plan, but if you don't have an AT&T account you need to sign up for a plan, or pay for that day's usage.


----------



## Shizu

pidgeon92 said:


> Generally, with a netbook you need to buy a monthly service plan, similar to your cell phone. They tend to cap usage at 5GB per monthly cycle, so you need to be careful to not go over.
> 
> Same thing with the Wi-Fi at Starbucks, you need to sign up for a plan.... I believe that for AT&T customers, wi-fi at Starbucks is included in their monthly plan, but if you don't have an AT&T account you need to sign up for a plan, or pay for that day's usage.


Thanks Pidgeon.

So I have to have some service plan to be able to use Wi-Fi... I'll go search more to see if I really need that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shizu said:


> Thanks Pidgeon.
> 
> So I have to have some service plan to be able to use Wi-Fi... I'll go search more to see if I really need that.


I understand from the computer guy at Staples, that you have to buy a one-time $5 card from Starbucks. I don't know how it works from there.

I got on McDonald's wi-fi, and then went from there to ATT. I already have ATT internet at home, so that worked just fine. There are a few unsecured networks where I am right now, and I can connect, but I haven't been able to access the internet from them. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Shizu

Maybe I'll go ask Staples or some computer store guys. 

I usually won't do any Internet outside home but since I bought the netbook, I want to use it if possible but this how to find Wi-Fi connection is very confusing to me. 

My brain start to process and focus when there's need and I guess, this is that time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shizu said:


> Maybe I'll go ask Staples or some computer store guys.
> 
> I usually won't do any Internet outside home but since I bought the netbook, I want to use it if possible but this how to find Wi-Fi connection is very confusing to me.
> 
> My brain start to process and focus when there's need and I guess, this is that time.


Staples offers free wi-fi connections, but does that mean you have to sit on a display in a Staples store to use it? Or sit in your car in the parking lot? 

I'm not going to be using an unsecured internet connection to do any shopping. I have AT&T, so I'm going to call them to walk me through it or give me advice on establishing a secure connection.


----------



## Shizu

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Staples offers free wi-fi connections, but does that mean you have to sit on a display in a Staples store to use it? Or sit in your car in the parking lot?
> 
> I'm not going to be using an unsecured internet connection to do any shopping. I have AT&T, so I'm going to call them to walk me through it or give me advice on establishing a secure connection.


True, you don't want to do banking or shopping with unsecured connection. I only have iPhone with AT&T so I guess I have to find some service plan to use Wi-Fi.

With iPhon, you need to use Wi-Fi to call using Skype. And with this too, you need to have Wi-Fi connection. I was wondering how to find one for this too. So I really need to learn about this now...


----------



## honyock

I notice that Starbucks has Wi-Fi so I try to use it but it asked for account info... Could someone explain how this work? Thank you.
[/quote]

Starbucks offers a way to basically get free WiFi (as long as you occasionally buy coffee or libations there). You can buy a Starbucks card, put some money on it, and as long as you use it once a month, you get two hours of free WiFi per day. An employee told me that if you go over the two hour limit, you can just log off and then back on, giving you basically as much WiFi time there as you'll probably need. I think there are two types of cards they offer - one costs some money, and also gives you 10% off purchases, but the other one, which I'm using, I think is free to get and you just load it with as much money as you want like a prepaid credit card.

I think the card I got was free - I put 10 dollars or so on it, and use it when I go to buy my Green Tea (not a coffee fan). The card will have a code on it to register at Starbucks website and get your ATT password. I have a Starbucks across the street from my office, so I'll go over when I have a gap in my day and use their WiFi, and it works great. I just use the card occasionally to pay, then put another few dollars on it whenever it runs low.

Be sure and use a firewall when using a public WiFi site like Starbucks, or else someone else sitting next to you with some savvy can get access to your computer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I use public WiFi a lot.  Borders has a deal with TMobile, you can buy a daypass.  Starbucks has already been discussed, and McDonalds.  Silver Diners, a chain, have free WiFi, but you have to get a password from the waitstaff.  My local coffee shop has free WiFi, again, they'll give you a password.  More and more restaurants offer WiFi.  I'd check at whatever local place.  Buy a soda (pop) or coffee and you'll be able to hang out for quite a while.

Betsy


----------



## honyock

Wow...there's been lots of action on this thread since I've last visited! Congrats to everyone who's bought their netbook. I've been away from Kindleboards (and not reading my Kindle) since getting my ASUS 1000HE a couple of weeks ago. I've been busy setting it up, wiping clean my old laptop and then reloading it, blah blah...Here's my impressions of the 1000HE.

I debated saving some money and getting the 1000HA instead. I'm glad I got the HE, first for the longer battery life (I don't get 9.5 hours like they claim, but it's over 7 hours and I don't always use the max battery saving settings). I also like and use the bluetooth more than I thought I would. It's easier and more convenient to synch my Treo phone via Bluetooth than with a cable, and I can also use the Treo as a wireless modem via bluetooth. That may not apply to everyone, but for me is a useful feature.

Good:
Battery life is awesome.
Keyboard - it's close to full size and I like that they have figured out the right shift key.
I know it's on the big end of the netbook scale, but it is so much lighter and smaller and more convenient than my full size Dell laptop that I leave the Dell at home and take the ASUS to work and on trips. 
Nice touchpad - has some features that I wish my Dell had.

Bad:
The keyboard...although I like it, it is springy, and differentially springy in different places on the keyboard. I've read others having this criticism. I can live with it, but I wish it was a little firmer and more uniform.

I've thought about getting an external hard drive, but I agree with Kim, I got this to be as mobile as possible so don't want extra stuff to carry. I've figured out how to convert DVD's to a video file on my big laptop, transfer them with an SD card to the ASUS, and watch them on it. So I've been getting all those movies and TV shows (season one of the Sopranos, Deadwood, The Wire, Big Love, etc.) that I've been meaning to catch up on, and having them there waiting for me on the ASUS to watch on trips or whenever.

Also, I found a great laptop/travel bag at REI, that perfectly fits my netbook, my Kindle, and has room for schedule book, cords, and other gadgets. They advertise it as a carryon bag for airline travel but it works for a daily netbook/Kindle carrier.


----------



## Shizu

Thank you for the info honyock and Betsy. I use Starbuck card too. I'll go to Starbuck's site and get the AT&T password.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

To find free Wi-Fi:  Drive around the neighborhood slowly with the wireless connection open.  Frequently refresh the list of hot spots.  When you see one that doesn't have a lock, pull over and connect.  

Actually, this method works very well in my father-in-law's neighborhood.  Used to work in ours but more and more folks are securing their connection.  Some cities have free Wi-Fi in public places.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You can also get lists of free WiFi spots if you google Free WiFi and the city name.  They may or may not be current, but it's a start.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can also get lists of free WiFi spots if you google Free WiFi and the city name. They may or may not be current, but it's a start.
> 
> Betsy


When I went to McDonald's, a screen popped up that gave me an option that took me to AT&T. Since I have an account with them, I signed on and I was in business. At home, there are three or four unsecured connections, but, although I can connect, I can't open IE or get to AT&T. Can anyone help with that?


----------



## CegAbq

Honyok: I agree 100%. I'm still getting mine set up and after my trip this weekend, I'll be reporting back.

I've got 2 questions:
1. could you possibly start another thread about how you do your DVD conversions? I've tried and am not at all happy with my outcome and would love to know how you do yours.
2. could you post a link to the bag at REI that you got? I've got a temp system set up and would like to see what you've got that works for both your Asus & Kindle.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> When I went to McDonald's, a screen popped up that gave me an option that took me to AT&T. Since I have an account with them, I signed on and I was in business. At home, there are three or four unsecured connections, but, although I can connect, I can't open IE or get to AT&T. Can anyone help with that?


Using WiFi you can see all wireless networks in range of your computer including businesses and individuals. The unsecured connections near you may be filtered for a particular use other than internet access.


----------



## Chad Winters

so how are netbook users installing programs that come on CD or DVD? Do you have to buy an external drive?


----------



## CegAbq

Chad Winters said:


> so how are netbook users installing programs that come on CD or DVD? Do you have to buy an external drive?


So far I have been able to download all drivers/programs from the internet and have not needed an optical drive; one can also put the file on a jump/thumb drive and load it on that way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> So far I have been able to download all drivers/programs from the internet and have not needed an optical drive; one can also put the file on a jump/thumb drive and load it on that way.


I've done both. So far, I haven't had a problem.



Jeff said:


> Using WiFi you can see all wireless networks in range of your computer including businesses and individuals. The unsecured connections near you may be filtered for a particular use other than internet access.


I guess that's why I've been having a problem. I'll have to wait until I get back home and make a trip to McDonald's to finish up my downloads.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Has anyone looked at the new Dell Adamo? I have an Acer Aspire One and really like it, but the Adamo looks verrrry nice!


----------



## marianneg

Friends, please bear in mind that it is unethical to use wifi without permission, and in some places it may even be illegal.  If it is a public place that offers free wifi to it's customer, that is of course fine, but it is wrong to piggyback on your neighbors' networks, even if they were foolish enough to leave it unsecured.  As someone already mentioned, it is also dangerous; if you can connect anyone else can.


----------



## honyock

CegAbq said:


> I've got 2 questions:
> 1. could you possibly start another thread about how you do your DVD conversions? I've tried and am not at all happy with my outcome and would love to know how you do yours.
> 2. could you post a link to the bag at REI that you got? I've got a temp system set up and would like to see what you've got that works for both your Asus & Kindle.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi - I've just started a new thread about doing the DVD conversion.

The bag is called the Eagle Creek Vagabond Shoulder Bag. It is $65 at REI (I got a deal...between an unused dividend and a 20% off coupon I got it for about half price). It's also available at various other places online, at about the same price. Here is the link to the REI page for it:

http://www.rei.com/product/773426

The main compartment is about perfect for the ASUS with its neoprene cover. It probably would be too small for a 12" notebook - maybe, but it'd be a tight fit. There are two other compartments that easily fit the Kindle. I was going to include a picture of mine with the Kindle and ASUS in it, but ran into a snag in getting the pic inserted in this message, so maybe later.

Sam


----------



## Andra

marianner said:


> Friends, please bear in mind that it is unethical to use wifi without permission, and in some places it may even be illegal. If it is a public place that offers free wifi to it's customer, that is of course fine, but it is wrong to piggyback on your neighbors' networks, even if they were foolish enough to leave it unsecured. As someone already mentioned, it is also dangerous; if you can connect anyone else can.


Thanks for mentioning this. I started a message several times and couldn't get it to come out right.


----------



## Jeff

marianner said:


> Friends, please bear in mind that it is unethical to use wifi without permission, and in some places it may even be illegal.


Please forgive me, I'm not trying to be argumentative, but why would that be so? If I choose to leave my wireless network unsecured, am I not granting tacit approval for anyone to use it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Point well taken, Jeff.  While I have a secured network, I have a friend who leaves his unsecured, saying "what do I care if someone taps into my signal?  It doesn't cost me extra."

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

interesting, but how can you know if they mean to leave it open? 

It would be similar to saying if the front door is unlocked (or wide open) then its not trespassing to walk in uninvited.


----------



## Jeff

Chad Winters said:


> interesting, but how can you know if they mean to leave it open?
> 
> It would be similar to saying if the front door is unlocked (or wide open) then its not trespassing to walk in uninvited.


It doesn't seem like the same thing to me at all, Chad.

When you install a wireless network the utility informs you very clearly of the risk in leaving your network unprotected and it does so multiple times. It would therefore seem to me that anyone who chose not to encrypt their network was inviting people in. For example, the country club near my home has an open network. They did it intentionally to allow anyone within range free internet access.

I personally have never needed anyone else's access point since I have a cellphone dongle that connects me directly to the internet anywhere within Alltel's coverage area. Rather than searching for hot spots, I highly recommend this method for anyone who is very mobile.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm in Jeff's camp on this.  But I totally understand those who see it differently.

My theory is that if the network is unsecured, then I can use it if I happen to find it with my wireless cardi.  Assuming, of course, I am not doing anything nefarious.  We should, of course, realize that an unsecured network, obviously, lacks security.  I would never do anything remotely sensitive -- any activity where I have to enter personal data -- on such a network.  But I have, for example, been known, before we got TomTom, to check Google maps if I found an open network and needed a local map or directions.

I find that fewer and fewer networks are left open nowadays, anyway.  Soon there won't be any because security will be the default rather than an option, and everyone will have a phone or something they can access the world with anyway.

Ann


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Hello all, I just ordered and received my new Acer One 10.1 Netbook. Ordered it from Amazon last Friday and received it on Monday (utilized free 30 day trial of Prime & only paid $3.99 for 1 day delivery). I have been playing with it and trying to get used to the keyboard, fingernails keep hitting the keys above the ones I really am trying to hit. My overall feeling is I love it, it will take some getting used to but I think I made a very good decision. I typed this post on the Acer and I don't think I have made any typos. LOL Will have to do a spell check.

Acer Aspire One AOD150-1197 10.1-Inch Diamond Black Netbook - 3 Cell Battery


----------



## kim

Congratulations B-Kay!  I bet you'll love your new little toy.

May daughter finally started using my netbook, I don't think I'll ever see it again


----------



## Meemo

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Hello all, I just ordered and received my new Acer One 10.1 Netbook. Ordered it from Amazon last Friday and received it on Monday (utilized free 30 day trial of Prime & only paid $3.99 for 1 day delivery). I have been playing with it and trying to get used to the keyboard, fingernails keep hitting the keys above the ones I really am trying to hit. My overall feeling is I love it, it will take some getting used to but I think I made a very good decision. I typed this post on the Acer and I don't think I have made any typos. LOL Will have to do a spell check.


Congratulations! It didn't take me long at all to get used to my Asus keyboard. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine! 
Now you need a nice skin for it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

B-Kay, congrats on the new mini.  I love mine and I'm using it more than I thought I would.

Meemo, please don't mention skins.  I know I have to make a decision soon.  Took Ginny out to Mickey D's yesterday for some quality wi-fi time, and her shininess was all messed up with my fingerprints.


----------



## Angela

I never thought I would want one or needed one. I have an awesome wide-screen HP Pavilion laptop in addition to my desktop PC and smartphone... BUT, after seeing my DIL's new Acer and seeing how truely portable it is, I am now wishing I had one to carry around in the car so that I would always have a computer with me.


----------



## CegAbq

Angela said:


> and seeing how truely portable it is


That is one of the main reasons I got one. I got sooooo tired of lugging around my 15-inch laptop (I'm only 4'11'' tall)


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thanks everyone I really am enjoying my new Acer.  Meemo I did order a skin for it today I got the Surfer Dream and can now hardly wait for it to get here so I can dress "Ace" (I know not very original but it seems to fit somehow).  This is only the second electronic devise I have ever named, go figure! LOL


----------



## georgiamae

I just bought an Acer at Wal-Mart two weeks ago and love it. That's what I am using now. I do have small fingers anyway so the keys are'nt an issue. I found a Case Logic dvd case on clearence there also for 7.oo(they have them on Amazon also for 10.00) that the mini fits in perfect for carrying it around in. It doesn't get to hot and it's not as big and heavy as a full sized laptop for those times when you want to lounge in bed with it. I did have to buy the external dvd drive but thats ok because I don't use it that much anyway, mostly just to put new software on the Acer. Only time will tell if it holds up to all the traveling in my bag and use. I use it everyday for just messing around and for my business.
I say get one! A great little Laptop for under 300.00
Georgia


----------



## Meemo

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Thanks everyone I really am enjoying my new Acer. Meemo I did order a skin for it today I got the Surfer Dream and can now hardly wait for it to get here so I can dress "Ace" (I know not very original but it seems to fit somehow). This is only the second electronic devise I have ever named, go figure! LOL


That's gonna look nice! Be sure to post a picture when you get Ace all dressed up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Thanks everyone I really am enjoying my new Acer. Meemo I did order a skin for it today I got the Surfer Dream and can now hardly wait for it to get here so I can dress "Ace" (I know not very original but it seems to fit somehow). This is only the second electronic devise I have ever named, go figure! LOL


Surfer Dream? Oh, no. DecalGirl has a whole bunch of new skins. How am I going to decide, now.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Gertie, I looked at skins from Friday until this morning for just the right one and had narrowed it down to three.  I originally was looking for the Shrimp on the Barbie skin and it wasn't there, then yesterday I saw that they had added new ones including the SOTB but saw that they had also added the Surfer Dream and after seeing it on another thread yesterday I couldn't resist it.  I'll take pictures for all to see when I get it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Gertie, I looked at skins from Friday until this morning for just the right one and had narrowed it down to three. I originally was looking for the Shrimp on the Barbie skin and it wasn't there, then yesterday I saw that they had added new ones including the SOTB but saw that they had also added the Surfer Dream and after seeing it on another thread yesterday I couldn't resist it. I'll take pictures for all to see when I get it.


It's so hard to decide, isn't it. It took me weeks to choose one for Little Gertie. She's got a different personality than Ginny, so I didn't want the same one.

It was between Bayou Sunset and Fountains. Then I saw your Surfer Dream. Darn it. After checking out all the new ones, I decided on B&W Fleur.



Did you use the promotion code to get 15% off?


----------



## ELDogStar

I would LOVE a netbook.
But my desktop also needs to replaced soon and I figure I must prioritize on that.

Eric (aka ELDogStar)


----------



## georgiamae

Wow! I didn't even know they made things like that for them. I am s onew to this stuff. I am going to have to get one for mine.  Ilove the black and white but will have to go  looking for some others.


----------



## CegAbq

Here's the skin I got for my Nettie (although she is blue version & not white version):


----------



## Gertie Kindle

georgiamae said:


> Wow! I didn't even know they made things like that for them. I am s onew to this stuff. I am going to have to get one for mine. Ilove the black and white but will have to go looking for some others.


Use the promotion code PSPHOME to get a 15% discount at checkout.



CegAbq said:


> Here's the skin I got for my Nettie (although she is blue version & not white version):


That's beautiful, too.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Yes Gertie I did use the promo code PSPHOME.  I remembered seeing it on the boards but could not remember where and asked in one of the skin threads.  Then I thought of looking in the Bargain board and sure enough there it was, makes a big difference in the final cost.  I can hardly wait for Ace to get his new suit.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie - Nettie looks really nice in that skin with her black background merging with the black of the electrical storm.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I'm thinking about going with XO which goes with the organization One Laptop Per Child. One of the subs for my vocational school had one of these. 
Amazon's link, but it isn't the give one get one link
http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.htm... for my little cousins who want a laptop, too


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Harvey, thanks for the link, the only difference in the one I bought is I got the 6-cell battery.  I love it, the battery lasts about 7-8 hrs so far.


----------



## mlewis78

Now that I've read these posts and read other online reviews, I want an Acer Aspire One 10.1" netbook.  I will look at/play with them in a store and think about it some more.  I'm waiting for my state/city tax refund.  i might also check out the Samsung 10.2" and Asus models that can be bought for $400 and under.


----------



## kim

mlewis78 said:


> Now that I've read these posts and read other online reviews, I want an Acer Aspire One 10.1" netbook. I will look at/play with them in a store and think about it some more. I'm waiting for my state/city tax refund. i might also check out the Samsung 10.2" and Asus models that can be bought for $400 and under.


mlewis - did you check out this review? http://www.laptopmag.com/mobile-life/10-inch-netbook-faceoff.aspx

It was buried earlier in this thread so you might not have seen it. It does a good job of comparing the different models and telling you what's is good/bad about each. It helped me a lot in finding the "best" one.


----------



## mlewis78

Yes, Kim, that's a great resource and good that you posted it again so others will see it.

I just received the new _Consumer Reports _ magazine. It has laptop reviews and an Asus netbook on the cover. They ranked that particular model (Asus Eee PC 1000H) 4th. I think that the Asus has been updated and mentioned here on these boards -- the HE an HA. Their #1 is Samsung NC10-14GB (but note that it costs more than the others).

#2 Acer Aspire One AOD150-1165
#3 MSI Wind U120-024US
#4 Asus Eee PC 1000HE

There is a 5th and 6th but that's all. The article really wasn't helpful at all and says nothing about the netbooks they ranked 3rd, 5th and 6th and little about the 1st, 2nd and 4th. It's really nothing compared to Kim's resource (Laptop Magazine).

Marti


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I also waited for my State tax refund before ordering Ace, doesn't feel like an expense, more like a gift that way.LOL  Say, an early Mother's day gift to myself. ha ha  (If my girls ask, I'm asking for Amazon gift cards.)


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Staples offers free wi-fi connections, but does that mean you have to sit on a display in a Staples store to use it? Or sit in your car in the parking lot?


I accidentally found out a few weeks ago that it does indeed work from the parking lot in front of my Staples. (But I did shop there anyway.) And Panera's has free WiFi, no registration or anything, and they let you sit for ages with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> I accidentally found out a few weeks ago that it does indeed work from the parking lot in front of my Staples. (But I did shop there anyway.) And Panera's has free WiFi, no registration or anything, and they let you sit for ages with a cup of coffee.


Pinera's just opened up near me. That's got to be loads better than sitting in MickeyD's or Staples parking lot. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Pinera's just opened up near me. That's got to be loads better than sitting in MickeyD's or Staples parking lot. Thanks for the tip.


And their pastries are yummy too!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Pinera's just opened up near me. That's got to be loads better than sitting in MickeyD's or Staples parking lot. Thanks for the tip.


Panera's is wonderful (chocolate pastries to die for) My husband and I try to go for breakfast or lunch at least once a week.

I made the ultimate sacrifice for one of my children. My oldest daughter's laptop died on her this past week. She wasn't keen on the idea of getting one of the netbooks (My next oldest got a 8.9 Acer for Christmas) So, being the kind and generous mother that I am, gave her my laptop and bought the 10.1 Acer for myself. I ordered the black, 6-cell one, just like B-Kay and I received it today (gotta love prime for $3.99).

Of course I'm looking for a skin. I think I'm going to <gasp> get one from 3acp.com instead of Decalgirl. I like how they offer a complete skin (for around the screen too) and also a matching wallpaper. This will be my first one from them. I just haven't decided which one to get yet. I've got it narrowed down to only about 6 or 7. It looks like it will be black, purple or turquoise.

BTW, my new Acer has named himself (why don't I get to choose the names? These names just come to me and say THIS IS THE NAME!) His name is Charles. Once again, another character from the In Death series.

Please pardon any and all of my typos for the next week or so while I get used to the smaller keyboard. I think I need to shorten my nails too.


----------



## CegAbq

luvmy4brats - you are going to have so much fun; quite a 'sacrifice' for your daughter. I haven't gone cold turkey with only using Nettie, but I am using her exclusively for certain activities - such as non-Amazon Kindle downloads, starting my audible account for my mp3 player & storing my DVD backup collection, so I am giving her a good workout & getting used to my keyboard. (Nettie is an Asus 1000HE).

This is so much fun.


----------



## kim

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I also waited for my State tax refund before ordering Ace, doesn't feel like an expense, more like a gift that way.LOL Say, an early Mother's day gift to myself. ha ha (If my girls ask, I'm asking for Amazon gift cards.)


yup, me too. My netbook is what I spent my federal tax return on.


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> Of course I'm looking for a skin. I think I'm going to <gasp> get one from 3acp.com instead of Decalgirl. I like how they offer a complete skin (for around the screen too) and also a matching wallpaper. This will be my first one from them. I just haven't decided which one to get yet. I've got it narrowed down to only about 6 or 7. It looks like it will be black, purple or turquoise.
> 
> BTW, my new Acer has named himself (why don't I get to choose the names? These names just come to me and say THIS IS THE NAME!) His name is Charles. Once again, another character from the In Death series.


I got a 3acp.com skin for my netbook. As mentioned in other skin threads, the 3acp is much stickier. You really can't reposition it, put it on carefully. Here's a picture of mine:

iPhone - Cruising (looks better when the wallpaper is turned on)
iPod - Island Paradise
K2 - Arabian Night
netbook - from 3acp.com

The flash makes the colors look a little lighter than they really are


















And it's name is "Atom". My daughter saw the sticker for the atom processor and insisted that was it's name.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

CegAbq, I haven't been able to go "cold turkey" with Ace either.  I use an "Ergonomic" keyboard at work and a small Dell keyboard for my desktop.  This ought to prove interesting.LOL  I have been posting with Ace but I think I spend almost as much time going backwards as I do forwards in my sentences. Ha
Luvmy4brats, that was a very nice thing you did for your daughter and you will love your Acer.  I didn't go with the 3acp.com skin because of the sticky issue and didn't like the discussion about the residue left when removing the skin.  Let us all know what you think after your get yours.  I always like to hear what you say about the products you use.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> iPhone - Cruising (looks better when the wallpaper is turned on)
> iPod - Island Paradise
> K2 - Arabian Night
> netbook - from 3acp.com
> 
> The flash makes the colors look a little lighter than they really are


Very nice, Kim. I like that you picked a variety of designs.


----------



## mlewis78

I think that I'm becoming obsessed with the idea of buying a netbook.  I keep looking at reviews and store websites at the Acer Aspire One AOD150____ and Asus eee-PC-1000-HE.

I still don't understand how to set up for wireless.  I read the posts about it on previous pages.  I have a Time Warner account at home for my larger laptop, and I guess I'd have to buy and set up a router.  I'm not crazy about setting up another monthly charge for wireless, but isn't there some kind of card that can go into the netbook for wireless connection?

I also have a cellphone account with T-Mobile, but it's not for internet access.

I would expect to use it at home, in the park, on my occasional 2-hr. train ride to Jersey Shore, and in the future for real travel (nothing planned for quite a while).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> I think that I'm becoming obsessed with the idea of buying a netbook. I keep looking at reviews and store websites at the Acer Aspire One AOD150____ and Asus eee-PC-1000-HE.
> 
> I still don't understand how to set up for wireless. I read the posts about it on previous pages. I have a Time Warner account at home for my larger laptop, and I guess I'd have to buy and set up a router. I'm not crazy about setting up another monthly charge for wireless, but isn't there some kind of card that can go into the netbook for wireless connection?


The netbooks come with wi-fi, which is fine if you are within range of a network. Most of them are unsecured, and you have to have a password for the secured networks. Staples, Starbucks, McDonald's and Panera's all have wi-fi. When I log on there, I go to AT&T where I have an account.

One of these days I'm going to get around to calling AT&T to get an air card for Ginny. My daughter has one for her MAC, she can use it anywhere, and it's a secure connection. She said the card was free, and she uses AOL as her ISP.

That's all I know about it, which isn't really much.



> I would expect to use it at home, in the park, on my occasional 2-hr. train ride to Jersey Shore, and in the future for real travel (nothing planned for quite a while).


If you are planning on NJ Transit for your trips, I doubt if they have a wi-fi connection. I know for a fact that Amtrak doesn't, and has no plans to put in wi-fi for now.


----------



## CegAbq

mlewis78:
The netbook should already come with a wireless card installed. Then if you do not have a wireless router at home (if for example you only have your laptop or any other computer plugged into your cable box with an ethernet cable), then you just need to buy a wireless router. That gets install by plugging your cable box into the wireless router with an ethernet cable, and then your netbook will connect to the wireless router. You can also plug your laptop into the wireless router with another ethernet cable if your laptop does not have a wireless card. (There's a bit more to the setup, but this is a quickie to let you know what equipment you need).

Then, when you are out & about with your netbook, anyplace that offers free wireless connectivity (or is willing to enter a password into your wireless connection - I do this at my place of employment), will give you a wireless internet connection.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I know for a fact that Amtrak doesn't, and has no plans to put in wi-fi for now.


About a year ago I took an Amtrak train from Newark NJ to Providence RI and they offered wireless on that route.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> About a year ago I took an Amtrak train from Newark NJ to Providence RI and they offered wireless on that route.


I just took Amtrak from FL to NJ, and there was no wi-fi on either the long distance or local service. I checked their website before I left and they said they had no plans to install wi-fi. Go figure.

Probably the train you took shuttles a lot of business people from NYC to CT and RI and they need to offer wireless service on that route.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Probably the train you took shuttles a lot of business people from NYC to CT and RI and they need to offer wireless service on that route.


Now that you mention it, it was a commuter route with very few stops - so it makes sense that they would be trying to cater to the business commuter travelers.


----------



## kim

mlewis78 said:


> I think that I'm becoming obsessed with the idea of buying a netbook. I keep looking at reviews and store websites at the Acer Aspire One AOD150____ and Asus eee-PC-1000-HE.
> 
> I still don't understand how to set up for wireless. I read the posts about it on previous pages. I have a Time Warner account at home for my larger laptop, and I guess I'd have to buy and set up a router. I'm not crazy about setting up another monthly charge for wireless, but isn't there some kind of card that can go into the netbook for wireless connection?


According to the reviews the Asus 1000HE is a great machine. That's the one I thought was the best. (but I ended up getting the Acer One 8.9" because I found it on sale and I wanted to really small one for travel.

If you already have an internet connection for your larger laptop, you will not have another monthly charge, you already have your internet connection. From your post, I'm assuming you use a cable to connect your current laptop and that you don't have wireless now. You would just have the one time cost of buying a router. If you are looking at getting a router, my advice would be to get a name brand (like Linksys) and not an off brand. The top brands will give you more reliability and be easier for you to use.

ASUS Eee PC 1000HE 10-Inch Netbook (1.66 GHz Intel Atom N280 Processor, 1 GB RAM, 160 GB Hard Drive, 10 GB Eee Storage, Bluetooth, XP Home, 9.5 Hour Battery Life) Black


----------



## mlewis78

*Thanks * to all of you who have given me advice about connecting wirelessly. I do keep my 17" laptop hooked up to the modem via the ethernet cable. It is wireless capable, but I don't have a router (yet). My neighbor uses a router, but I'd thought that was because he shares his Verizon connection with his partner so that they can use their laptops wirelessly at the same time. Another friend who has Verizon told me that Verizon provided her with a card that goes into her (full-size) laptop and she doesn't have a router. She also was able to hook up her HP all-in-one printer wirelessly. I haven't seen her set-up though.

I just read some reviews in NY Times tech pages about netbooks. Their main critic, David Pogue, apparently hasn't caught on yet. He hasn't mentioned the Acer Aspire One and the two articles from the past two months that he has take a very cynical view of netbooks. Then you read the comments and there are dozens who write in that they have this one or that one and they love it. At least in my opinion, I think he's in cahoots with the computer companies and is worried that all the popularity for netbooks is bringing down profits. When the Apple iphone came out he just gushed about the each model, original and upgraded versions. I'd post a link to it, but you have to register to see it, and it's pretty much a waste of time (but interesting to see all the user comments by people who love their netbooks).


----------



## Vegas_Asian

That sounds interesting. I came across a similar article today as well that presented the issue that people are looking towards netbooks now, because of their lower costs. Went to frys today and looked at the laptops. Its all just preference and what people use on the computer. Most people (at least in the group I know) mainly use word processor, zune/itunes, and the internet; all which can be used with a net book. Still I can understand why people are effy about netbook in terms of memory and the issue of the netbooks not including a disc drive, but it comes with the sacrifice of having such a small device.

back to the main reason why I came back to this thread. Came across this in Fry's today. its 99 bucks. I haven't really looked to compare price elsewhere, yet.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

the external drive costs about 69 bucks on its own:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> the external drive costs about 69 bucks on its own:


I was going to get an external drive, but found I don't need it so far. I have an SD card reader and I download drivers onto it from my laptop to install on Ginny since I don't have a connection, yet (gotta make that call to AT&T to get the air card). I've downloaded other apps directly to Ginny while enjoying a cinnamon bun and tea at McD's.

When my laptop dies (which will be sooner rather than later), I'll probably be using Ginny exclusively.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I was going to get an external drive, but found I don't need it so far. ...


I too have not needed any external drive; if I need to put anything onto Nettie that I cannot get by a direct web download, I can put it on either an SD card or a jump drive. I've got an 8 Gb micro SD card (with 3 kinds of adapters, including a USB adapter) that holds anything that I need to transfer over.



> since I don't have a connection, yet


Gertie - do you have NO internet connection at home? or just not a wireless router? You are on the boards so much, it's hard to imagine you driving to McDonald's that much!


----------



## Meemo

luvmy4brats said:


> I made the ultimate sacrifice for one of my children. My oldest daughter's laptop died on her this past week. She wasn't keen on the idea of getting one of the netbooks (My next oldest got a 8.9 Acer for Christmas) So, being the kind and generous mother that I am, gave her my laptop and bought the 10.1 Acer for myself. I ordered the black, 6-cell one, just like B-Kay and I received it today (gotta love prime for $3.99).


I may be making the reverse sacrifice - we'd given our daughter our old Dell laptop a couple of months ago when she decided to go back to college - I rarely used it & DH has a MacBook that he uses. Then I got the Asus netbook & love it & use it a lot. But my daughter would really like to get a netbook for taking to school. She's married with 2 kids & a mortgage and doesn't really have the money for that, so I'm thinking I might give her my Asus and take back the laptop. It really would be a sacrifice, I love this little thing, she's all skinned & everything.  But I'll probably do it. Heck, I might even get the newer Asus with the chiclet keyboard. Of course since my husband's "retiring" in a couple of months (his gov't contract job is ending & he may or may not go back to work) I might just keep using the Dell. We'll see...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Gertie - do you have NO internet connection at home? or just not a wireless router? You are on the boards so much, it's hard to imagine you driving to McDonald's that much!


It's my magic fingers that keep me connected. 

No, I don't have a router. I've just put a note on my to-do list to call AT&T and get the air card for Ginny.


----------



## Meemo

For anyone still looking/pondering, I just checked (in case I want to replace my Asus after I let my daughter use it) - they've fixed the keyboard issue (moving the right shift key) and gone to a chiclet keyboard, and right now there's a $30 rebate from Asus (purchase by May 31) bringing the price down to $308.53.


----------



## Steph H

Oooooo, the HA now has another version with the new keyboard? That and the better battery were the main reasons I was looking at the HE over the HA to upgrade from my 7" EEE, but I don't really need the extra battery life all that much compared to wanting the new keyboard. Nearly $70 savings after rebate between the two (for the black version, I don't *do* white LOL) is a big difference.

Thanks for the heads-up, Meemo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> back to the main reason why I came back to this thread. Came across this in Fry's today. its 99 bucks. I haven't really looked to compare price elsewhere, yet.


Radio Shack has the $99 Acer with a built-in air card. The trick is that you have to sign up for two years of AT&T, and if you cancel before then, you have to pay way more for the mini. Also, since it's built-in, you can't use the air card for any other computer.

I checked AT&T on-line. They have the free deal with two year sign up. Some people complained that the AT&T card caused their Acer to display "the black screen of death" (in my day, it was the "blue screen of doom"), but they also have the mercury and sierra cards which seem to work better. From the reviews I was reading, it's best to remove the card (plugs into a usb port) and not put it back until after you have booted up.

I'm going to Radio Shack this morning since they handle AT&T cell phones, so I get to talk to a real person. I'm bringing Ginny with me. I'll report back later.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie if you already have a cell phone, you should check with your carrier first as you might get a better deal.  

If not, well, then one thing to look at is coverage. . . .makes sure it works at your house and where you usually go.  (Kinda like WN  )

Also, if you DO have internet at your home -- I'm unclear on that, sorry -- just getting a router to broadcast the wireless signal within your home is going to be way cheaper.  (I'm assuming, here, that your laptop has a wifi receiver.)  Some folks worry about security but that's not really very hard to set up.

Good luck whatever you decide!

Ann

Ann


----------



## Steph H

And note that it looks like what Vegas posted for $99 is just an accessory kit - a case, CD/DVD drive, and mouse - and *not* the Acer itself for $99 with service plan, like what you mentioned in your quote of her post, Gertie.  Just wanted to make sure there was no confusion for anyone who didn't actually click on the link, 'cause that case in the accessory kit picture almost looks like a closed netbook.


----------



## Andra

We have a lot of folks at work who use air cards to access our network from remote locations via VPN.  Most of our folks use AT&T since it has the broadest coverage here in Texas (yes, I know there are still lots of gaps )
We basically pay for the data coverage on the phone bills and they provide the air card for free.  The ones we get now are just USB devices that have a SIM card in them.  And they have a place for a micro-SD card so you can use it as a memory stick too...
But make sure you ask around and get the best deal for what you really need.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gertie if you already have a cell phone, you should check with your carrier first as you might get a better deal.
> 
> If not, well, then one thing to look at is coverage. . . .makes sure it works at your house and where you usually go. (Kinda like WN  )
> 
> Also, if you DO have internet at your home -- I'm unclear on that, sorry -- just getting a router to broadcast the wireless signal within your home is going to be way cheaper. (I'm assuming, here, that your laptop has a wifi receiver.) Some folks worry about security but that's not really very hard to set up.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide!
> 
> Ann
> 
> Ann


Thanks, Ann.

Yes, I do have Internet in my home. I use my laptop to connect. Getting a wireless router just to use Ginny at home isn't going to work for me. I can't see spending the money.

I have AT&T cell phone and ISP.

They tell me that I have to pay AT&T an extra $60 a month to get a "second line" in my home so I can use the air card. I couldn't help myself. I laughed out loud.

Yes, I was worried about security. It's good to know that I can set it up.

I'm going to call AT&T directly and get the straight story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steph H said:


> And note that it looks like what Vegas posted for $99 is just an accessory kit - a case, CD/DVD drive, and mouse - and *not* the Acer itself for $99 with service plan, like what you mentioned in your quote of her post, Gertie. Just wanted to make sure there was no confusion for anyone who didn't actually click on the link, 'cause that case in the accessory kit picture almost looks like a closed netbook.


Here's the link to the article.

http://aircardinfo.blogspot.com/2009/01/99-laptop-with-built-in-wireless.html

There are several other articles and blogs out there, so it looks like it's legit, but $60 a month is outrageous. That comes out to over $1400 + taxes over the two year length of the contract.

There's got to be a better way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie. . .seriously. . . .look at a wireless router. . . .they're really not that expensive any more. Easily under $100.

Here's one on Amazon by Linksys, which is a good name:



It's got good reviews and is only $60. . . . . . and they're not that hard to set up and secure.

We love having wireless. . .though my main desktop is wired. But either DH or I can use our laptops anywhere in the house -- or even out on the deck if we so choose -- and it's available when my son comes home or we have guests. They can get on line with their own computer and I don't have to lend mine. . . .

Ann


----------



## kim

^^^ yea, what Ann said.

Otherwise maybe you can explain why you want an ATT air card instead of a router?  Maybe I'm not understanding your problem.  

The router is fairly easy to set up and should give you wireless access for your current internet connection.  If you get a name brand (like Linksys) setting up security is also very easy.  It will walk you through it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Gertie, I have the Linksys at home and it is very easy to use.  My desktop is wired and the Linksys allows me to use my laptop and Ace, my netbook, at the same time wirelessly.  I don't pay anything extra, just had to buy the router.  All the computers are protected with whatever securities I have chosen to use (no extra charges).  I have Cox internet service.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm leaving in a few minutes to go downtown to J&R to look at the Acer and Asus 10" netbooks.  Particularly want to compare keyboards.  I need a wireless router as well.


----------



## chynared21

mlewis78 said:


> I'm leaving in a few minutes to go downtown to J&R to look at the Acer and Asus 10" netbooks. Particularly want to compare keyboards. I need a wireless router as well.


*Man, I love that store! I remember going there to buy 45s when I was a kid *


----------



## Susan in VA

chynared21 said:


> *Man, I love that store! I remember going there to buy 45s when I was a kid *


Oooh, another thread!!


----------



## chynared21

Susan in VA said:


> Oooh, another thread!!


*LOL, yeah saw it and smacked my forehead 

I'm really thinking about saving up for a netbook for the kid. She likes going to the usual websites that a 9 y/o likes to frequent but when she told me a girl in her class has a MySpace account and a "older boyfriend", I've been encouraging her not to go online unless someone is upstairs with her while she's on the computer. So, I told DH about it and he thought it was a good idea and besides, she could do her school research on her own while she's in front of me. WWW is a scary place for kids  *


----------



## Gertie Kindle

chynared21 said:


> I'm really thinking about saving up for a netbook for the kid. She likes going to the usual websites that a 9 y/o likes to frequent but when she told me a girl in her class has a MySpace account and a "older boyfriend", I've been encouraging her not to go online unless someone is upstairs with her while she's on the computer. So, I told DH about it and he thought it was a good idea and besides, she could do her school research on her own while she's in front of me. WWW is a scary place for kids  [/b]


The grandson is 10; almost 11. I got him the ASUS for Christmas. There are no wi-fi connections near his house, so he can't get online. He comes to my house to do his research or play games on approved sites with me watching. I really don't even want him doing research, because even innocuous searches like Harry Potter or Disney can pull up some pretty raunchy stuff.

Thanks for all your advice, everyone. I'm going to have to give this some thought. I think I'll see exactly how I'm using Ginny before I buy anything. If I can get away with going to Panera's or McD's to download, that's what I'll do for a while. In the meantime, my laptop is connected and that's what I use.


----------



## kim

chynared21 said:


> WWW is a scary place for kids  [/b]


Yes, It's never too early to start teaching them... 
1) people on the internet aren't always who they say they are
2) it's dangerous to give out information, even the name of your school
3) like real life, it's better not to talk to strangers
4) it you put in on the internet, it should be something you wouldn't mind the whole world seeing.


----------



## mlewis78

Just bought the Acer Aspire One AOD150-1577 (black) and a Linksys G router at J&R.

It was crowded and warm in that part of the store. When I got there a lot of people were trying out the netbooks. What a hot item. I liked the Asus eee1000HE, but I could actually feel the difference in weight when I picked them up. I didn't have any problem with the Acer keyboard. The Asus chiclet keys have space between them. Both models were very nice.

Haven't taken it out of the box yet. I copied some programs, including Kaspersky anti-virus and Scrabble from the l7" laptop that I'm on now to an SD card.

Chynared, isn't it something how J&R has grown since those old days? It used to be primarily a records store. Now, if they would just get the AC working in the store that has the laptops. I experienced this problem with it being hot and humid in another area of the store last year.

I bought a $15 neoprene basic black sleeve for now. I like Skooba sleeves, but J&R doesn't have them. They do have some sportsac laptop covers (not for this little baby). I will need a mouse but didn't see anything there small enough for the space in front of the keyboard. They had the Acer accessory pack that was posted here ($99).


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm really enjoying the new netbook. I'm still trying to get used to the smaller screen. I've made some tweaks to help out and I think it will be good. I know I said it named itself Charles, but I'm not just not feeling the love with the name. I guess we'll have to wait and see.

We have wireless here as well. With 4 laptops, it's a necessity. Our printer is set up on the network too so we can print from any of our computers. I am having some trouble getting this netbook to find the printer and I'm not sure what to do. It's driving me batty. (Which is one of the reasons I haven't been around today)


----------



## chynared21

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The grandson is 10; almost 11. I got him the ASUS for Christmas. There are no wi-fi connections near his house, so he can't get online. He comes to my house to do his research or play games on approved sites with me watching. I really don't even want him doing research, because even innocuous searches like Harry Potter or Disney can pull up some pretty raunchy stuff.


*That is why I don't want her googling either...if we do get her one, I'll have to set the parental controls.


kim said:



Yes, It's never too early to start teaching them... 
1) people on the internet aren't always who they say they are
2) it's dangerous to give out information, even the name of your school
3) like real life, it's better not to talk to strangers
4) it you put in on the internet, it should be something you wouldn't mind the whole world seeing.

Click to expand...

I generally don't tell many people where she goes to school. She recently had one exercise in class...a writing book where the kids had to ask 3 classmates for their addresses to fill out "envelopes." DD went to the teacher to tell her that her mom would never allow her to do that writing exercise because she would have to share her address. I've always told her to make up an address if she needed to. Who is to say that book wouldn't get lost somewhere with her name and address. Her book bag and lunchbox have her name written on the INSIDE instead of the outside as suggested.


mlewis78 said:



  

Chynared, isn't it something how J&R has grown since those old days? It used to be primarily a records store. Now, if they would just get the AC working in the store that has the laptops. I experienced this problem with it being hot and humid in another area of the store last year.

Click to expand...

Congrats on your netbook! I remember when they sold albums, 45s and cassettes  I can't stand shopping in warm stores and usually just leave without browsing. I can't stand the heat...makes people cranky *


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I received my DecalGirl skin (Surfer Dream) for Ace, my netbook today.  It is beautiful!  Since I take my pictures at work, I will try to get them posted tomorrow.


----------



## kim

chynared21 said:


> *I generally don't tell many people where she goes to school. She recently had one exercise in class...a writing book where the kids had to ask 3 classmates for their addresses to fill out "envelopes." DD went to the teacher to tell her that her mom would never allow her to do that writing exercise because she would have to share her address. *


Good for her! It's amazing how many kids don't realize how much info they are sharing. When my daughter was doing mySpace, I would check her account. She did great, no personal info. But when you clicked on any of her friends, almost every one had some personal info; their school, their town, their dance studio, I found a phone number once, sometimes even their last name. I couldn't believe it. Most just don't realize that somebody they don't know might be looking at it.


----------



## CegAbq

I was fortunate to be able to keep my kids/family limited to one computer with internet connection located in the family room where I could see while in the kitchen - until my son got old enough to start programming and assisting with his school's network system! (lol). At that point they were old enough to know the ropes. 

Parents really do need to stay involved.


----------



## chynared21

kim said:


> Good for her! It's amazing how many kids don't realize how much info they are sharing. When my daughter was doing mySpace, I would check her account. She did great, no personal info. But when you clicked on any of her friends, almost every one had some personal info; their school, their town, their dance studio, I found a phone number once, sometimes even their last name. I couldn't believe it. Most just don't realize that somebody they don't know might be looking at it.


*I was even more proud of her when she told me in the car that she had to tell me something that involved her teacher. That is when she told me about the writing exercise  I told her that what she did was great and that if any of her teachers ever had a problem with something like that, they could address me...her parental unit 

That is what baffles me with the girl in her class who is only 9 as well...to have a MS account and a "virtual" boyfriend who is older. Unfortunately, this girl doesn't look like she's 9. She probably could pass for a 12 or 13 year old. 

I told the hubby about the kid in her class and he agreed that the netbook is a great idea...once I save up for it *


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Looking around at the Acer Aspire One 10inch I looked at some of the cases available and found this nice one for 17.95

New Acer Aspire One AOD150 w/ Screen Size 10.1 Black Melrose Leather Carrying Case + Live*Laugh*Love Wrist Band!!!

lol I don't even have a Acer, but I already know what I want...a red 10in Acer with a 6 cell battery and that case...I am afraid to look at skins. Luckily the parents are looking for a laptop for bro and hoping to convince them to....let me give him my laptop and I get a netbook for school...


----------



## CegAbq

Speaking of 'cases' for our netbooks - I am off in search of another "perfect" bag: I want one to hold Nettie (in just a sleeve), my KK in her Oberon, a slim wallet, and the powercords for Nettie plus 2-3 other USB connector cables. I don't want it plain dull; I want it to have a detachable shoulder strap so I could wear it across my body, but also have handles so I could carry it in my hand if I wanted; AND I want it stylish; AND I don't want it to cost a fortune (less than my Oberon ROH I hope!).

Another Holy Grail search for the perfect "bag".


----------



## CegAbq

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Looking around at the Acer Aspire One 10inch I looked at some of the cases available and found this nice one for 17.95


But then you can't show off your gorgeous skin that you are going to get!


----------



## chynared21

CegAbq said:


> Speaking of 'cases' for our netbooks - I am off in search of another "perfect" bag: I want one to hold Nettie (in just a sleeve), my KK in her Oberon, a slim wallet, and the powercords for Nettie plus 2-3 other USB connector cables. I don't want it plain dull; I want it to have a detachable shoulder strap so I could wear it across my body, but also have handles so I could carry it in my hand if I wanted; AND I want it stylish; AND I don't want it to cost a fortune (less than my Oberon ROH I hope!).
> 
> Another Holy Grail search for the perfect "bag".


*I was going to suggest a J'tote but it costs more than an Oberon cover  Here is the one I've been looking at and it's currently on sale until the end of the month 

Dubheasa*


----------



## CegAbq

chynared21 said:


> *I was going to suggest a J'tote
> *


*

I cannot, I cannot, I cannot, I cannot (keep telling my self this) look at a J'tote. 
They are absolutely gorgeous.







*


----------



## chynared21

CegAbq said:


> I cannot, I cannot, I cannot, I cannot (keep telling my self this) look at a J'tote.
> They are absolutely gorgeous.


*They are stunning. If you go search for the thread...one member posted plenty of pictures of the interior. Not to encourage you but it sounds right up your alley *


----------



## Meemo

CegAbq said:


> Speaking of 'cases' for our netbooks - I am off in search of another "perfect" bag: I want one to hold Nettie (in just a sleeve), my KK in her Oberon, a slim wallet, and the powercords for Nettie plus 2-3 other USB connector cables. I don't want it plain dull; I want it to have a detachable shoulder strap so I could wear it across my body, but also have handles so I could carry it in my hand if I wanted; AND I want it stylish; AND I don't want it to cost a fortune (less than my Oberon ROH I hope!).
> 
> Another Holy Grail search for the perfect "bag".


I did a lot of shopping around and ended up with two that I got for that purpose - first I got a Vera Bradley laptop bag. No shoulder strap - but there's a couple of other Vera choices that do, including one called Metro that I believe is now retired but you can find on eBay. I've also seen it in some of the stores like Marshall's. My Kindle & Asus fit in there side by side, as well as the power cords.

And for times I want a shoulder strap, I stumbled on a fun funky bag at TJ Maxx - it's on Amazon as well:


I would've been happy with the Vera (and there are still some on sale on the website for $20 at http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?Sku=251& ) but the second bag was only $8 at TJ Maxx! .


----------



## CegAbq

Meemo said:


> I would've been happy with the Vera ... but the second bag was only $8 at TJ Maxx! .


Good suggestions Meemo. I love the Anne Taintor line; I'll look around for one of those to see what they are like.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I would also recommend Golla if you are looking for stylish laptop bags. Its made in finland. Their main website is golla.com I have:


I also like:


----------



## mlewis78

I'm on my AA1 now.  It doesn't have a name, but I will refer to it as "AA1."  The setup for the wireless router was much easier than I expected.  Should have done that first, since I couldn't get on the internet with the ethernet connection.  It's not configured for that and I would have needed to call Time Warner to have them walk me through it.  But now that I have the wireless network and am connected to it, I won't need to use the ethernet hookup.

I have a question about use of a mouse with a netbook.  The surface is so small, that I think I'd have to set the mouse on a lapdesk.  What do you think and how do you use your mouse with the net book?


----------



## mlewis78

Just took the mouse from my Toshiba laptop and put the netbook, mouse pad and mouse on a lap desk.  This is better.


----------



## mlewis78

This is the skooba laptop sleeve I like (ebags.com):










The blue is in ultrasuede, brown in corduroy and the other colors are a ballistic material (I think).

http://www.ebags.com/skooba_reg_roadwired/skooba_skin_1012_small/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=76107

They are running a 20% off sale until Thursday, so it's $19.19 in the small size. I first noticed these a few years ago when I was looking for a larger size for my 17". Never bought one though. I don't take my 17" Toshiba out.

Oh, and thanks Harvey for sprucing up my earlier post about the Consumer Reports' favorite netbooks. I just now noticed it.


----------



## mlewis78

The dimensions on the small Skooba case are 14.5" x 10.5" x 1.5"  -- perhaps big for a 10.1" netbook?


----------



## Andra

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Thanks for all your advice, everyone. I'm going to have to give this some thought. I think I'll see exactly how I'm using Ginny before I buy anything. If I can get away with going to Panera's or McD's to download, that's what I'll do for a while. In the meantime, my laptop is connected and that's what I use.


Gertie,
My Dell Mini 9 has an ethernet connection. It kinda defeats the purpose of the wireless, but if you have the ethernet port on Ginny, you could just plug her in instead of the big laptop when you need to download stuff if you don't want to leave the house.


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> I have a question about use of a mouse with a netbook. The surface is so small, that I think I'd have to set the mouse on a lapdesk. What do you think and how do you use your mouse with the net book?


I almost always use a mouse. First I used a wired optical mouse (we had two sitting in a drawer here) - just plugged it in and since I'm usually sitting on the sofa or a recliner when I'm using my netbook I just use it on the cushion of the sofa or the arm of the recliner. Then I found a wireless mouse with the nano USB (so I can keep it plugged in without worrying about snapping it off - I can be klutzy and forgetful) - I got the HP Vivienne Tam edition, which isn't on Amazon anymore, but it's shaped like this - I like it:


I'd also thought about getting one with a retractable cord, but I really like my wireless with the nano USB. I'm not sure I'd get another HP, though - the left click button has already stopped working. I just switched it so the left click function now works on the right, a minor annoyance, but if the right click stops working too, I'll look for one with the nano USB from LogiTech or some other manufacturer.

Oh, and I use the netbook right on my lap - but I do put a hardcover book under it - keeps my lap from overheating. We have a laptop desk, but it's too big. Looks like I'm sacrificing my netbook for my daughter's college career, though - at least we're going to try it. She's had our "spare" laptop but needs something smaller to take to school, so she'll see if she likes my Asus, and I'm gonna see if I'll use the laptop as much as I do the netbook (I never did before, but now that I've gotten used to using the netbook I might). If I don't like it, and she likes the Asus, I'm "cleared" to order a new netbook for Mother's Day. Question then becomes do I order the same thing again, or try something different? We might try to sell the laptop to offset the price, although we probably wouldn't get much for it.

My husband was twitching this morning when he saw that I'd been looking at a pink Samsung. Can't see paying another $100 though, they can't be that much better. I'm still jonesing for that Vivienne Tam - but that's WAY overpriced...so unless we win the lottery real soon...then again, if we won the lottery I'd get a MacBook Air!!


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> The dimensions on the small Skooba case are 14.5" x 10.5" x 1.5" -- perhaps big for a 10.1" netbook?


That reminds me - do the Acers come with a sleeve? My Asus did - it's just a basic black padded & zippered sleeve, but it works fine. Wondering if the others come with one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> That reminds me - do the Acers come with a sleeve? My Asus did - it's just a basic black padded & zippered sleeve, but it works fine. Wondering if the others come with one.


No, the Acer doesn't come with a sleeve. It does come with a mini-mouse.


----------



## CegAbq

Meemo said:


> Asus ... basic black padded & zippered sleeve...


I am hoping to put some crafty skills to work & get some gorgeous satin ribbon to decorate my Asus sleeve! If it gets done, I'll post pics.


----------



## kim

mlewis78 said:


> I have a question about use of a mouse with a netbook. The surface is so small, that I think I'd have to set the mouse on a lapdesk. What do you think and how do you use your mouse with the net book?


I've never used a mouse on my laptop or netbook. Usually I use the touchpad. I don't often use a mouse unless I'm at a table/desk for a while. As Meemo mentioned, armrests work fairly well.

At least for me, if I need a lapdesk and a mouse pad and other accessories than I'm loosing the portability that I wanted from my netbook. But I know other people work differently than I do. Another option might be to learn some of the keyboard shortcuts. This would reduce your dependency on the mouse and maybe make your touchpad easier to use.


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> No, the Acer doesn't come with a sleeve. It does come with a mini-mouse.


Only certain models come with the mini mouse, not all of them.

lol That's a really cute mouse you have!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> Only certain models come with the mini mouse, not all of them.


Thanks for that clarification. I wouldn't want to lead anyone astray.


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> No, the Acer doesn't come with a sleeve. It does come with a mini-mouse.


Well I think I'd be mighty distracted by that Mouse! Cute!

Thanks for the info - sometimes it's easy to overlook the details - get so wrapped up in gigs & drives & such.


----------



## sherylb

mlewis78 said:


> I have a question about use of a mouse with a netbook. The surface is so small, that I think I'd have to set the mouse on a lapdesk. What do you think and how do you use your mouse with the net book?


This is the mouse I use with my netbook. I have the Acer Aspire One and I have a real hard time using _any_ touchpad because the curser goes crazy. (I can't wear watches either!) I am usually in my chair in the living room with the netbook sitting on top of the box it came in (so it brings the screen up to where I can read it) and use the mouse on my leg or the chair arm. It works very well as I can watch TV or pretend to listen to DH when he talks to me.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My daughter's 8.9'' Acer came with a mouse. It's really tiny. My newer one didn't though. I have a wireless one, but don't use it very much. I usually just use the touch pad.

I still can't get my printer connected. I've been trying without success since Friday and I'm beyond frustrated. I've tried downloading the drivers directly from HP..both the full featured and basic, and I've tried copying my installation CD over to a thumb drive. It's still not working. I've googled just about everything I could think of and still nada.

With Ashlyn's Acer and my Dell, I was just able to do the Add Printer Wizard. But it's not showing up there as a networked printer  I'm so frustrated I could just scream. I was able to add it through my Dell laptop, but that one has to be running or I can't use the printer.

<sigh> 
I'm going to go drink some tequila and come back to it. That may help. I may have to break down and call the Geeksquad. (Which I REALLY, REALLY hate to do. I'm usually pretty good at figuring things out.


----------



## mlewis78

My acer didn't come with a mouse or any other accessories, but I bought a $15 Tucano black neoprene sleeve that J&R had on display.

I've been using a large Kensington mouse on my 17". The scroll wheel died on it, but I'm still using it. First I bought one that was wireless, but the batteries didn't last long at all, so I gave up on it and bought the exact same mouse with USB connection. I find that the larger size is better for me, from an ergonomic perspective. It think that if I use something very small with the AA1 netbook that my hand will clench on it too much and hurt or go numb. I don't have carpal tunnel, but I had therapy to strengthen the base joint of my right thumb when my wrist was hurting several years ago.


----------



## Meemo

For those who now have their netbooks (or laptops for that matter) and don't get the Amazon blog, I just saw this on the blog. http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2009/05/07/beginners_battery_maintenance/ Probably especially handy to know for the netbooks since they're particularly built for portability & using away from home and on battery.

I'm going to let my daughter use my netbook for college (she thought she'd be buying one for herself but had some unexpected expenses so has to wait) - I tried using our 5-year-old laptop, that lasted all of one night. So I stewed on it a few days and realized I really do like this little thing (haven't turned it over to her yet) so I bit the bullet last night & bought another. Happy Mother's Day to me. Figured I might as well take advantage of the $30 rebate from Asus - it pays for the memory upgrade. Wonder if my daughter's gonna want to keep the Pink Tranquility skin on it? If she does...new skin for me!


----------



## CegAbq

Meemo said:


> For those who now have their netbooks (or laptops for that matter) and don't get the Amazon blog, I just saw this on the blog. http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2009/05/07/beginners_battery_maintenance/ Probably especially handy to know for the netbooks since they're particularly built for portability & using away from home and on battery.
> 
> so I bit the bullet last night & bought another. Happy Mother's Day to me.


Way to go Meemo - enjoy.


----------



## Bren S.

Those mini laptops seem cool.I have heard lots of good things about the Acer.
I don't have one,but I thought about it when I wanted a new laptop about a month ago,but, I opted instead for the newest Sony Vaio with a blu ray player built in.It has a 17in screen so nothing mini about it lol


----------



## kim

College Kids...

Are there any college kids following this thread (or people close to college kids)? 

I've heard a few people say they want a netbook for school because the full size is just to big to carry around campus.  Do you think this is a trend or are the full size still very prominent?  

My kid heads to college in the fall.  I understand her desire for a full size laptop, but I also wander if an easy to carry netbook would get more use.  (not to mention that I hate the idea of spending the money for a full size if she isn't going to use it that much)

Does anybody have any personal insight on this?  Or has anybody noticed more netbooks on campus lately?


----------



## CegAbq

Kim - my kids are due home from college (1) tonight, (2) May 25, & June 9 (yes, 3 different kids).
When they get home, they'll have the opportunity to see my netbook in action. If you are still looking for feedback at that point, I'll be happy to post what their thoughts are.


----------



## kim

CegAbq said:


> Kim - my kids are due home from college (1) tonight, (2) May 25, & June 9 (yes, 3 different kids).
> When they get home, they'll have the opportunity to see my netbook in action. If you are still looking for feedback at that point, I'll be happy to post what their thoughts are.


I would love to hear their comments, Thanks.


----------



## Shizu

I would like to hear their comments too. My daughter will be going to college this fall too and we are going to buy a notebook but I was thinking maybe a netbook will be good.


----------



## Meemo

kim said:


> College Kids...
> 
> Are there any college kids following this thread (or people close to college kids)?
> 
> I've heard a few people say they want a netbook for school because the full size is just to big to carry around campus. Do you think this is a trend or are the full size still very prominent?
> 
> My kid heads to college in the fall. I understand her desire for a full size laptop, but I also wander if an easy to carry netbook would get more use. (not to mention that I hate the idea of spending the money for a full size if she isn't going to use it that much)
> 
> Does anybody have any personal insight on this? Or has anybody noticed more netbooks on campus lately?


My daughter is going to college - just started last semester (she's doing it the hard way - working full time and has two little ones). Just this morning I gave her my netbook to use for school - she was going to buy one for herself but had some expenses pop up so I gave her mine & ordered myself a new one. (The guy in the brown shorts has it in his truck & should be ringing my doorbell any minute now.) She said a few people in her classes last semester had them, and she definitely wanted one this semester for some of the classes she's taking. I'd think it's definitely the way to go for taking one to class, especially the first couple of years when they're taking the core curriculum.

On the other hand there are times they need a bigger laptop. My husband works with a guy whose daughter is starting college next year, I think she's going into graphic design or art or something similar - she wants/needs a MacBook Pro, apparently that's the laptop of choice for the field she's going into. The guy's a hard-core PC guy so he's having a hard time wrapping his head around that one. 

I'll ask my daughter how many netbooks she's really seeing in class.


----------



## Susan in VA

kim said:


> Are there any college kids following this thread (or people close to college kids)?


I haven't been a kid in several decades but I _am_ taking college classes....

I see a few people in every class taking notes on a laptop or a netbook. In a class of 20, there are usually one or two. The others either do it long-hand or just don't take notes.  (And most of my classmates are in their 20's, so they're probably more in touch with college trends than I am.)

The weight issue is a concern, but for many classes you're still carrying a textbook or a workbook or other materials, and so the idea of showing up with just a purse holding your netbook is not realistic.

Whether it's a good idea will depend a great deal on the field of study. For some classes the screen would be too small to clearly see the detail on the class-required software (thinking of physiology classes and following nerve pathways). Depending on the user's comfort level with the small keyboard, a class requiring the typing of lengthy papers might also cause frustration.

Full-size is probably too big to carry around, yes. But it looks as though most college kids aren't doing that anyway, and just using their computers for homework. And of course there are also very lightweight laptops, with larger screens and larger keyboards.


----------



## CegAbq

Another thought I had: the price of large screen monitors is really coming down now, so it seems to me that for the price of a good laptop - with a big screen - you could probably get a netbook + a larger monitor to hook it up to, for those folks who have studies that need lots of screen real estate (as long as they didn't need it in class & could just use it back at their home base).


----------



## Andra

I also have a USB keyboard for my netbook. It's one of those flexible ones that I can just roll up in the case or my purse. I got it at Altex, but you can probably find them other places as well.
http://www.altex.com/Virtually-Indestructible-Keyboard-USB-Black-KBY-26-P139468C10661.aspx


----------



## Meemo

Okay, I got my new(er) Asus netbook yesterday - the one I ordered to replace the one my daughter's now using for school. Love the new keyboard! The chiclet keyboard is even easier for me to type on, I suppose because of the extra space between the keys. The right shift key is repositioned without a tweak. So I'm happy.

The $30 rebate is still on - through the end of May. Makes the price $309.


----------



## Shizu

Andra said:


> I also have a USB keyboard for my netbook. It's one of those flexible ones that I can just roll up in the case or my purse. I got it at Altex, but you can probably find them other places as well.
> http://www.altex.com/Virtually-Indestructible-Keyboard-USB-Black-KBY-26-P139468C10661.aspx


Wow, I never seen this keyboard before. Is it like tapping the table?


----------



## Andra

Shizu said:


> Wow, I never seen this keyboard before. Is it like tapping the table?


Not really, it has keys and they do press in, but it's not as springy as a regular keyboard. It takes me a few minutes to remember how to type on it each time I pull it out, but it is definitely easier than my mini keyboard. (The Dell 9" has the ' key in the wrong place.)


----------



## kim

Congrats Meemo!  It sounds like that's a really nice machine.  Are you going to skin it?


----------



## Meemo

kim said:


> Congrats Meemo! It sounds like that's a really nice machine. Are you going to skin it?


But of course  ordered it last night. I had the first one skinned, my daughter liked the skin so I left it on for her. Found a really neat one on etsy.com. I'll post a pic when it gets here.


----------



## ellesu

A quick question. I've searched the boards and examined pictures but since I'm an electronic illiterate and don't really know what I'm looking at, I still haven't found the answer. So, can netbooks be used with dial-up modums?


----------



## Steph H

I don't think any of them come with a modem. I don't know whether there are any modems that can be added, probably not permanently but I do not know if there's such a thing as a USB-modem...

*trots over to amazon to search*

Yep, I guess there is. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=usb+modem&tag=kbpst-20

Don't know how well they work, though.


----------



## marianneg

kim said:


> I've heard a few people say they want a netbook for school because the full size is just to big to carry around campus. Do you think this is a trend or are the full size still very prominent?
> 
> My kid heads to college in the fall. I understand her desire for a full size laptop, but I also wander if an easy to carry netbook would get more use. (not to mention that I hate the idea of spending the money for a full size if she isn't going to use it that much)


A 14" might be a good compromise. Especially if that is going to be her only computer.


----------



## Thumper

Has anyone tried to hook their netbook up to a TV to use as the monitor AND run a wireless keyboard and mouse through it? I'd really like to try this; I'm know the TV can be used as a monitor, but I'm not 100% sure how, and I really need to use a wireless keyboard...


----------



## Guest

I have an Acer Aspire One (8.9" version) and I absolutely love it. The screen is gorgeous and clear and I have no problem typing on the keyboard. It gets about 6hrs of battery life and has a 160GB HD. I have Microsoft Office on it and it works perfectly. I also have a USB CD/DVD drive and a USB HDD that work great, along with a USB TV tuner. Next to my Kindle iit's the best gadget ever!


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Please forgive me, I'm not trying to be argumentative, but why would that be so? If I choose to leave my wireless network unsecured, am I not granting tacit approval for anyone to use it?


Maybe you are, but the cable or DSL company that provides the internet service ISN'T.


----------



## ellesu

> "I don't think any of them come with a modem. I don't know whether there are any modems that can be added, probably not permanently but I do not know if there's such a thing as a USB-modem...
> 
> *trots over to amazon to search*
> 
> Yep, I guess there is. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=usb+modem&tag=kbpst-20
> 
> Don't know how well they work, though"


Wow! Thank you! I'm going to go check them out. Or....maybe I'll try and have one of my sons check it out.  Of course, if I do that, my learning curve will stay flat.


----------



## Guest

ellesu said:


> A quick question. I've searched the boards and examined pictures but since I'm an electronic illiterate and don't really know what I'm looking at, I still haven't found the answer. So, can netbooks be used with dial-up modums?


Yep. Most computers don't come with them preinstalled anymore as dial up is pretty obsolete, but there are usb models available for pretty cheap. You just plug them into the usb port, plug the phone cord in, and you're all set.


----------



## Guest

At home, my netbook connects to the Internet through our router (we have a home network set up). Otherwise I use the USB broadband modem I have from Sprint. It looks like a flash drive (and has a microSD slot) and just plugs into the usb port. Works wonderfully. It does cost $60 a month for the data plan but it is worth every penny for us, since our DSL tends to go out in bad weather. I work from home and need internet access to make my living (I'm a writer). The usb modem is an excellent back up (tried dial up once..it was so unbearably slow!) and works so well for traveling-it even worked when we went to Canada last summer. We use it all the time-my husband uses it with the netbook when we go to the laundramat, we use it on the long 5hr trips to visit my parents, etc. Love it!


----------



## meljackson

Thumper said:


> Has anyone tried to hook their netbook up to a TV to use as the monitor AND run a wireless keyboard and mouse through it? I'd really like to try this; I'm know the TV can be used as a monitor, but I'm not 100% sure how, and I really need to use a wireless keyboard...


Thumper, I hook my acer one up to our HDTV all the time. I use a wireless keyboard and mouse. It looks great! But then when I try to go back to the 10 inch screen I can't see a thing lol.

Melissa


----------



## Thumper

meljackson said:


> Thumper, I hook my acer one up to our HDTV all the time. I use a wireless keyboard and mouse. It looks great! But then when I try to go back to the 10 inch screen I can't see a thing lol.
> 
> Melissa


That's part of my problem, I can't see anything on the 8.9 inch screen and I'm not too fond of the 14 inch screen on my laptop... Getting old sux


----------



## mlewis78

What type of connecting cable do we need to hook up laptop to TV?  Now I am recalling that my Sharp 32" flat screen doesn't support this, but I will take a look at the back panel on the TV if someone tells me what cable is needed.


----------



## meljackson

Mine uses the VGA cable. I don't get sound that way though. I'm not sure what you need to do to get the sound to work. 

Melissa


----------



## Thumper

mlewis78 said:


> What type of connecting cable do we need to hook up laptop to TV? Now I am recalling that my Sharp 32" flat screen doesn't support this, but I will take a look at the back panel on the TV if someone tells me what cable is needed.


Geek guy at Best Buy told us today that we can use an HDMI cable to hook my laptop to the TV, since I have an HDMI port in my computer. If yours does, this is supposed to be the easiest way, plus you get the best picture and you get sound with it. Otherwise you need a VGA for the monitor part, and other cables for sound.

I was going to use my netbook, but since the laptop has the port...


----------



## mlewis78

Thumper said:


> I was going to use my netbook, but since the laptop has the port...


Then your netbook may continue to be a paperweight as you stated earlier. Hope you find a use for it. BTW, I love your "Psychokitty" books (Max's). The laughter that it provokes is so therapeutic for me (I know, this belongs in a different thread).


----------



## Thumper

I think the netbook will get more sue this summer, since I won't worry about tossing it in the trunk of my scooter; I can go on long rides and then stop somewhere to get some out-of-house writing done. I suppose if I keep trying, I'll get used to the tiny keyboard and not hit so many of the wrong keys...


----------



## sandypeach

Well, I've done it again.  I sold my iPod touch this week and used the proceeds to get back into the netbook world.  I ordered the Acer Aspire One 10.1 in sapphire blue and it should arrive tomorrow.  I had the ASUS 1008HE earlier this year, but returned it after having conversion problems hooking it up to our HDTV.  Now I realize that the little bugger was great to have around in the kitchen or on the back porch or sitting in my chair watching TV, so.... I'M BACK!


----------



## Angela

Has anyone seen or tried the Verizon netbook? Hubby already uses a Verizon aircard for his internet at his apartment and has been very satisfied with the service.


----------



## Steph H

I bought this one yesterday:



I used to have a 7" EEE, and sold it on eBay last week so I could upgrade to the 10". I was going to get the 1000HE, but once the HA came out with the Chiclet keyboard, I couldn't really see any reason to pay ~$50 more for the HE with the other minor (for my purposes) differences between the two *plus* the HA has a $30 rebate this month and the HE doesn't, so really it will be an ~$80 difference.

Made up my mind a couple of weeks ago but wanted to wait for my credit card billing period to end on Monday as I had some other big purchases in the last cycle and wanted to space out my spending...


----------



## Meemo

sandypeach said:


> Well, I've done it again. I sold my iPod touch this week and used the proceeds to get back into the netbook world. I ordered the Acer Aspire One 10.1 in sapphire blue and it should arrive tomorrow. I had the ASUS 1008HE earlier this year, but returned it after having conversion problems hooking it up to our HDTV. Now I realize that the little bugger was great to have around in the kitchen or on the back porch or sitting in my chair watching TV, so.... I'M BACK!


Welcome back, Sandy! Let us know how the Acer compares to the Asus - I'm loving the new chiclet keyboard on my Asus 1000HA. Did have an issue with my wireless connection when I got it last week (it was connected to our wireless but after awhile it wouldn't connect to sites). Turned out to be a driver issue - my husband checked my old Asus to see what driver it used & then installed that driver on the new one, now it works like a champ. Of course it reminded him again of why he dislikes Windows, but since a Mac netbook (if they ever decide to make one) won't be in the $300 range, we're sucking it up.

I've found one great way to use it is in the kitchen - I tend to print recipes I find online, then lose them and print them out over & over. Plus I've got a bunch of recipes in files on my desktop that I've never printed out. Now I can use the netbook, it sits right in the kitchen counter without taking any more room than a cookbook. I just make sure it's beyond splash & splatter range.


----------



## Meemo

Angela said:


> Has anyone seen or tried the Verizon netbook? Hubby already uses a Verizon aircard for his internet at his apartment and has been very satisfied with the service.


Verizon's offering the HP Mini 1151NR - there's one review here: http://www.infosyncworld.com/reviews/laptops/hp-mini-1151nr/10283.html

I'm sure there are other reviews out there. If your husband can't use the card he's already got, though, it becomes a pretty expensive proposition since you have to sign up for two years of service to get the netbook. 
http://www.telecoms.com/11363/verizon-wireless-netbook-flags-sky-high-us-mobile-broadband-prices


----------



## Meemo

Steph H said:


> I bought this one yesterday:
> 
> I used to have a 7" EEE, and sold it on eBay last week so I could upgrade to the 10". I was going to get the 1000HE, but once the HA came out with the Chiclet keyboard, I couldn't really see any reason to pay ~$50 more for the HE with the other minor (for my purposes) differences between the two *plus* the HA has a $30 rebate this month and the HE doesn't, so really it will be an ~$80 difference.
> 
> Made up my mind a couple of weeks ago but wanted to wait for my credit card billing period to end on Monday as I had some other big purchases in the last cycle and wanted to space out my spending...


That's my new one, but in white. I really like the chiclet keyboard & repositioned shift & arrow keys (and the $30 rebate, which reminds me I need to get that form sent).


----------



## meljackson

sandypeach said:


> Well, I've done it again. I sold my iPod touch this week and used the proceeds to get back into the netbook world. I ordered the Acer Aspire One 10.1 in sapphire blue and it should arrive tomorrow. I had the ASUS 1008HE earlier this year, but returned it after having conversion problems hooking it up to our HDTV. Now I realize that the little bugger was great to have around in the kitchen or on the back porch or sitting in my chair watching TV, so.... I'M BACK!


That's the exact one I have. Same color and everything. I hope you love yours as much as I love mine!

Melissa


----------



## Steph H

Meemo said:


> That's my new one, but in white. I really like the chiclet keyboard & repositioned shift & arrow keys (and the $30 rebate, which reminds me I need to get that form sent).


Meemo, I think it was because of your post earlier in the month that I found out about the new HA version with rebate. So thank you thank you thank you!







And glad to hear that you're liking it too. The chiclet keyboard (plus shift key position LOL) was one of the main reasons I was going to get the HE initially over the HA version that was previously available.

I really liked the 7" EEE I had for ~1.5 years, but I'm looking forward to a bit more screen real estate.


----------



## Meemo

kim said:


> College Kids...
> 
> Are there any college kids following this thread (or people close to college kids)?
> 
> I've heard a few people say they want a netbook for school because the full size is just to big to carry around campus. Do you think this is a trend or are the full size still very prominent?
> 
> My kid heads to college in the fall. I understand her desire for a full size laptop, but I also wander if an easy to carry netbook would get more use. (not to mention that I hate the idea of spending the money for a full size if she isn't going to use it that much)
> 
> Does anybody have any personal insight on this? Or has anybody noticed more netbooks on campus lately?


Kim, I finally remembered to ask my daughter about this. She's started back to college this year. I asked how many she sees at school (she's a local student - the college is actually about 1/2 a mile from my house, 3 miles from hers).

She said "a lot. A LOT." She said there's wireless all over the smallish campus.


----------



## Meemo

Steph H said:


> Meemo, I think it was because of your post earlier in the month that I found out about the new HA version with rebate. So thank you thank you thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And glad to hear that you're liking it too. The chiclet keyboard (plus shift key position LOL) was one of the main reasons I was going to get the HE initially over the HA version that was previously available.
> 
> I really liked the 7" EEE I had for ~1.5 years, but I'm looking forward to a bit more screen real estate.


Glad you could take advantage of it and could sell your other one. To maximize that screen real estate, check out this link: 
http://www.wikihow.com/Optimize-Your-Netbook 
I didn't do everything they suggest, but did do a few things. Might be stuff you already know, but it might help.


----------



## kim

Meemo said:


> Kim, I finally remembered to ask my daughter about this. She's started back to college this year. I asked how many she sees at school (she's a local student - the college is actually about 1/2 a mile from my house, 3 miles from hers).
> 
> She said "a lot. A LOT." She said there's wireless all over the smallish campus.


Wow, It's interesting to hear that some kids are opting for the smaller computers. Thanks for taking the time to ask your daughter!


----------



## Meemo

kim said:


> Wow, It's interesting to hear that some kids are opting for the smaller computers. Thanks for taking the time to ask your daughter!


No problem, and I think it was seeing so many others using them that gave her the idea of wanting one herself. She'd been planning to use our 5-year-old laptop, then saw how much easier it was to carry around the netbooks. My husband put Office on it for her, I need to get him to do that on mine as well.


----------



## sandypeach

Well, my new Acer arrived yesterday afternoon. I must say that I like this keyboard much better than the ASUS chiclet version. It is much easier to type on for me. I love the little guy. Has anyone tried this case for a netbook?



It looks really cool and I am seriously considering getting one.

ETA: Check that, I couldn't wait, so I went ahead and ordered. Will post review after receipt.


----------



## Steph H

That looks like a neat case, Sandypeach. They have one for the Asus, also, I may have to try one...


----------



## KBoards Admin

sandypeach said:


> Well, my new Acer arrived yesterday afternoon. I must say that I like this keyboard much better than the ASUS chiclet version. It is much easier to type on for me. I love the little guy. Has anyone tried this case for a netbook?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks really cool and I am seriously considering getting one.
> 
> ETA: Check that, I couldn't wait, so I went ahead and ordered. Will post review after receipt.




Ooh I like how you can use it right from the case if you're on the go. Very nice. Especially for $18.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

kim said:


> College Kids...
> 
> Are there any college kids following this thread (or people close to college kids)?
> 
> I've heard a few people say they want a netbook for school because the full size is just to big to carry around campus. Do you think this is a trend or are the full size still very prominent?
> 
> My kid heads to college in the fall. I understand her desire for a full size laptop, but I also wander if an easy to carry netbook would get more use. (not to mention that I hate the idea of spending the money for a full size if she isn't going to use it that much)
> 
> Does anybody have any personal insight on this? Or has anybody noticed more netbooks on campus lately?


I carry a full sized 15 in laptop around campus and sometimes find it a hassle, esp with the fact that I have to carry a charger with me, becuase the battery only lasts for two hours. when you have to carry textbooks, binders, and a laptop to class...the weight adds up. It depends on perference. Also how comfortable she is with a full sized keyboard versus a netbook keyboard?

So far I have only seen about two or three classmates with netbooks, but they were sitting right next to me. There could have been others that I haven't seen. Not many of my classmates use laptops in class to take notes.


----------



## cheerio

Aren't these the computers that are suppose to be made for the main use of internet?


----------



## pidgeon92

cheerio said:


> Aren't these the computers that are suppose to be made for the main use of internet?


That is correct.


----------



## kim

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I carry a full sized 15 in laptop around campus and sometimes find it a hassle, esp with the fact that I have to carry a charger with me, becuase the battery only lasts for two hours. when you have to carry textbooks, binders, and a laptop to class...the weight adds up. It depends on perference. Also how comfortable she is with a full sized keyboard versus a netbook keyboard?
> 
> So far I have only seen about two or three classmates with netbooks, but they were sitting right next to me. There could have been others that I haven't seen. Not many of my classmates use laptops in class to take notes.


Vegas, Thanks a lot for your input. I appreciate it.


----------



## kim

sandypeach said:


> Well, my new Acer arrived yesterday afternoon. I must say that I like this keyboard much better than the ASUS chiclet version. It is much easier to type on for me. I love the little guy. Has anyone tried this case for a netbook?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks really cool and I am seriously considering getting one.
> 
> ETA: Check that, I couldn't wait, so I went ahead and ordered. Will post review after receipt.


I looked at this one but decided I wanted a case that was intended to be removed. But I really want to hear how you like it. Make sure you let us know! I'm curious if you think the case is "in the way".


----------



## Rasputina

I'm hoping that Apple ends up making a bigger size item like the ipod touch that can used as a substitute to the traditional netbook. I'm not at all interested in a netbook, I already have a laptop that I've mostly used when I'm out of town and I've become hooked on my iphones touch screen and no desire to use a portable device that flips open with a keyboard anymore. It's so much easier to use a flat device.


----------



## Rasputina

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> When it comes to a wireless mouse for my laptop, I use the microsoft wireless notebook optical mouse. I rarely use the touch pad. It takes one AA battery and it lasted a couple of months before I needed to change the battery. The price for this mouse is about 15-24 dollars. (15 if you catch it on sale. I got mine for 20). Its also available in different colors. It has basic left and right click, with a scroll wheel.


I use that same mouse on my desktop and my laptop and love it.


----------



## CegAbq

I've found a mouse to use with Nettie (my Asus EeePC 1000HE) that I REALLY like. I tried the Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000 and returned it to Amazon (whew! no account repurcussions - but that's another thread-LOL) because I really didn't like the scroll wheel feel. I wanted either a bluetooth mouse or one with a nano transmitter so I wouldn't have to deal with a transmitter sticking out from a USB prot.

Now I have this Logitech V470 Bluetooth Cordless Laser Mouse for Notebooks:


----------



## CegAbq

I promised Kim I would give some feedback when my 3 kids got home from college. Well only 1 is home so far, but the other 2 have seen my netbook. Interesting reactions.

My son, who is a computer science major, when first seeing my KK, immediately said it was way too big and he had no interest in it whatsoever; he is using his ipod touch to read ebooks. That may be a youth thing - he wants something to carry in his pocket & always have available. He is also not very interested in the netbook - he says the screen is too small - but he doesn't mind lugging around a 17-inch laptop. Again I wonder if it is a youth thing.

My 2 daughters think Nettie is cute and one of them may consider replacing her laptop.

My thoughts on the small screen are that one could get a large monitor to hook it up to for in-room (or in-home) work when you need a big screen.

So far I am loving taking Netting to meetings and keeping notes of these meetings. I organize folders for the various groups that I regularly meet with. My son has also insisted on installing a netbook version of Linux (Nettie came with Windows XP) and is earnestly trying to get me to abandon Windows and embrace Linux. That's still an open issue (LOL).


----------



## kim

CegAbq said:


> My son, who is a computer science major, when first seeing my KK, immediately said it was way too big and he had no interest in it whatsoever; he is using his ipod touch to read ebooks. That may be a youth thing - he wants something to carry in his pocket & always have available. He is also not very interested in the netbook - he says the screen is too small - but he doesn't mind lugging around a 17-inch laptop. Again I wonder if it is a youth thing.


That's funny. For him, the Kindle is to large and he insists the iPod is the only way to go. At the same time he thinks the netbook (bigger screen than Kindle) is to small and insists on a big screen laptop. Yup, definitely a youth thing 

Thanks for taking the time to ask the kids!


----------



## CegAbq

kim said:


> That's funny. For him, the Kindle is too large [and] the netbook ... is too small


Tell me about it!


----------



## libros_lego

If anyone is interested there's a netbook for sale for 150 at woot.com. It's only for tomorrow though


----------



## celiaisawesome

I am sooooooooooooooo wanting one! 

Who wants to get me one?!


----------



## sandypeach

sandypeach said:


> Well, my new Acer arrived yesterday afternoon. I must say that I like this keyboard much better than the ASUS chiclet version. It is much easier to type on for me. I love the little guy. Has anyone tried this case for a netbook?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks really cool and I am seriously considering getting one.
> 
> ETA: Check that, I couldn't wait, so I went ahead and ordered. Will post review after receipt.


This case arrived in the mail yesterday. I have put the Acer in it and I must say that, at first blush, I think I am going to like very well. It has been designed to allow access to every port along both sides as well as the touchpad and multi-card reader. There are two elastic straps that hold the cover to the screen half of the netbook and there are slots for business cards and 4 storage cards (looks like they are intended for SD cards). The only thing that might be considered an issue is that the case covers the speakers, but I can still hear them okay.


----------



## mlewis78

sandypeach said:


> This case arrived in the mail yesterday. I have put the Acer in it and I must say that, at first blush, I think I am going to like very well. It has been designed to allow access to every port along both sides as well as the touchpad and multi-card reader. There are two elastic straps that hold the cover to the screen half of the netbook and there are slots for business cards and 4 storage cards (looks like they are intended for SD cards). The only thing that might be considered an issue is that the case covers the speakers, but I can still hear them okay.


My Acer gets hot, so I've been using a ventilated lap desk that I already had for my 17". Let us know if that becomes an issue. Very nice looking case!


----------



## kim

sandypeach said:


> This case arrived in the mail yesterday. I have put the Acer in it and I must say that, at first blush, I think I am going to like very well. It has been designed to allow access to every port along both sides as well as the touchpad and multi-card reader. There are two elastic straps that hold the cover to the screen half of the netbook and there are slots for business cards and 4 storage cards (looks like they are intended for SD cards). The only thing that might be considered an issue is that the case covers the speakers, but I can still hear them okay.


Another issue that you might want to consider is that with this always-on case, you don't need a skin. For some, that might be a good thing, but I'm really having fun skinning all my electronics, I love my skins.


----------



## sandypeach

mlewis78 said:


> My Acer gets hot, so I've been using a ventilated lap desk that I already had for my 17". Let us know if that becomes an issue. Very nice looking case!


The case is vented on the bottom with many holes that correspond to the holes on the bottom of the netbook


----------



## mlewis78

sandypeach said:


> The case is vented on the bottom with many holes that correspond to the holes on the bottom of the netbook


That case maker thought of everything. Very good.


----------



## sandypeach

mlewis78 said:


> That case maker thought of everything. Very good.


After further review, the case is great for transport and times you want to use the computer without needing to do much typing, but when attempting to type, the case interferes with access to the space bar. I plan to keep the case for when the netbook is not in use, but unless I purchase an additional keyboard (I am currently lusting after a couple of flexible/roll up models), I will be taking the computer out of the case anytime I need to use it for more than listening to iTunes.


----------



## kim

sandypeach said:


> After further review, the case is great for transport and times you want to use the computer without needing to do much typing, but when attempting to type, the case interferes with access to the space bar. I plan to keep the case for when the netbook is not in use, but unless I purchase an additional keyboard (I am currently lusting after a couple of flexible/roll up models), I will be taking the computer out of the case anytime I need to use it for more than listening to iTunes.


SandyPeach, thanks for the review. It's very helpful information.


----------



## reemixx

CegAbq said:


> Now I have this Logitech V470 Bluetooth Cordless Laser Mouse for Notebooks:


I had this mouse for my MacBook Air, and then it broke! One day it just wouldn't connect to bluetooth. Lights wouldn't come on. It wasn't the batteries. It just died. Carked it. Gone.

I was pretty disappointed. I love everything about Logitech (except their speakers). They generally put out top quality products. Heck, I have an MX Revolution mouse for my iMac and love it to bits. The V470 was the first Logitech product I owned that broke.

To be honest, though, I decided I'm not a fan of bluetooth mice after using it. While it was nice not to have a wireless receiver sticking out of a USB port, the mouse was quite slow to respond and wasn't very accurate, even for a notebook mouse. I've yet to try another bluetooth mouse though, so it may just be this one.

Just thought I'd mention it since this mouse is VERY appealing for netbook users due to its size, colours, and bluetooth.


----------



## CegAbq

reemixx - Interesting; I've found that the mouse responds very nicely (& I have family & colleagues complain about how I set my other mice to move very fast) and haven't had problems so far with it not responding to the bluetooth connection. I'm very happy with it - however, I also LOVE the multi-touch touchpad on my Asus. In fact, I get frustrated on my other full-size laptop that it's touchpad won't behave similarly.


----------



## Bren S.

CegAbq said:


> Now I have this Logitech V470 Bluetooth Cordless Laser Mouse for Notebooks:


CegAbq is that a regular size mouse or is it smaller??


----------



## kim

Sugar said:


> CegAbq is that a regular size mouse or is it smaller??


On my 8.9" screen it's quite small 

Sorry, that was so stupid it wasn't even funny


----------



## Bren S.

kim said:


> On my 8.9" screen it's quite small
> 
> Sorry, that was so stupid it wasn't even funny


lol actually it had me giggling


----------



## CegAbq

kim said:


> On my 8.9" screen it's quite small
> 
> Sorry, that was so stupid it wasn't even funny


LOL!



Sugar said:


> CegAbq is that a regular size mouse or is it smaller??


It's not teeny-tiny.
My son has a regular size mouse, which is 4.5 inches long.
I have a Kensington wireless mouse that is also 4.5 inches long - these both seem like full-size mice.
This Logitech bluetooth mouse is just under 4 inches long (product description says 3.5 inches, but I think it is more like 3.75 inches long).

I find it very comfortable. I have small hands, but I also have problems with my hands cramping up if I have to grip a mouse too tightly. I have avoided the mini-mice supposedly for laptops & netbooks.
If I'm going to use a mouse, it's for comfort more than portability to some extent.


----------



## Meemo

CegAbq said:


> I've found a mouse to use with Nettie (my Asus EeePC 1000HE) that I REALLY like. I tried the Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000 and returned it to Amazon (whew! no account repurcussions - but that's another thread-LOL) because I really didn't like the scroll wheel feel. I wanted either a bluetooth mouse or one with a nano transmitter so I wouldn't have to deal with a transmitter sticking out from a USB prot.
> 
> Now I have this Logitech V470 Bluetooth Cordless Laser Mouse for Notebooks:


I have the Asus 1000HA (no bluetooth). We were running errands today & my husband noticed a bluetooth micro USB adapter & remembered he had a bluetooth mouse stashed away. So we picked up the adapter, came home & found the mouse, and it's working quite well so far. The mouse is the same one you didn't like  so far I'm okay with it. 


This is a similar bluetooth adapter, don't see the one I'm using on Amazon:


It sticks out a bit more than the nano receiver I had for my Vivienne Tam mouse (the left click button died on that one pretty quickly) but it's still way better than one of the regular USB receivers. It's a possibility for anyone without bluetooth built-in that might want it for a mouse or other devices.


----------



## CegAbq

Meemo said:


> I have the Asus 1000HA (no bluetooth). We were running errands today & my husband noticed a bluetooth micro USB adapter & remembered he had a bluetooth mouse stashed away. So we picked up the adapter, came home & found the mouse, and it's working quite well so far. The mouse is the same one you didn't like  so far I'm okay with it.
> 
> This is a similar bluetooth adapter, don't see the one I'm using on Amazon:
> 
> 
> It sticks out a bit more than the nano receiver I had for my Vivienne Tam mouse (the left click button died on that one pretty quickly) but it's still way better than one of the regular USB receivers. It's a possibility for anyone without bluetooth built-in that might want it for a mouse or other devices.


Meemo - I have that bluetooth adapter for my bigger laptop (I got it before bluetooth was commonly available!)

I think the feel of a mouse if VERY individualized, because of course before I tried the mouse that you have I read the reviews on Amazon & elsewhere; I know this mouse got very good reviews, as did the one I am ultimately keeping. I just personally didn't like the feel of the scroll wheel; I did not have any of the problems that anyone complained about. It was a very personal 'feel' decision for me.

Glad you like it!


----------



## mlewis78

I'm using a Gigaware USB mouse with mine and find it's just fine.  It has a retractable cord.  Call me old-fashioned.

Marti


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I got this a year and a half ago, of all the computer in the household mine was the only one without bluetooth. Use it to connect to my phone, cuz I make my own ringtones. How are blue tooth mouses? everyone in my family uses wireless usb mouses (mice?)


----------



## Meemo

CegAbq said:


> Meemo - I have that bluetooth adapter for my bigger laptop (I got it before bluetooth was commonly available!)
> 
> I think the feel of a mouse if VERY individualized, because of course before I tried the mouse that you have I read the reviews on Amazon & elsewhere; I know this mouse got very good reviews, as did the one I am ultimately keeping. I just personally didn't like the feel of the scroll wheel; I did not have any of the problems that anyone complained about. It was a very personal 'feel' decision for me.
> 
> Glad you like it!


Oh I agree - it's the same with the keyboards - some people don't like the new chiclet keyboard on the Asus, I really like it. I liked the old one fine too, except for the placement of the right shift key, which I fixed with a tweak. I have a wired mouse that I used before I got a cordless one, I wasn't crazy about the feel of it either so I know what you're talking about. Guess that's why they make so many different types. 
I was glad I read the Amazon description of this new mouse - otherwise no telling when I'd have remembered I can push down on the scroll wheel for autoscroll. I tend to not fully utilize the features of the mouse OR the touchpad the way I should...

Oh and I looked at more than one mouse on Amazon and elsewhere online, was a little afraid to buy one online because I felt like I needed to see them up close to know how big they'd be in my hand. I fell for the Vivienne Tam one online because I like the design so much (would love to have the netbook but it's got a designer pricetag). Hopefully the netbook holds up better than the mouse - it's actually kind of lightweight - I wouldn't buy another one made like that one. But hey - it looked good!


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> I'm using a Gigaware USB mouse with mine and find it's just fine. It has a retractable cord. Call me old-fashioned.
> 
> Marti


I know what you mean - heck, I was fine with my old wired mouse that came from a drawer of castaway computer parts until I saw the Vivienne Tam mouse and lusted after it (because of the looks mostly, and that it had the nano receiver - I just don't trust myself with the big receivers, I know darned well I'll end up forgetting it's there & break it off somehow). I wasn't crazy about the feel of that wired mouse - actually there were two & they both worked fine, I just didn't really love the feel of either of them - but I used them anyway. Then I was making do with the "designer" mouse even after the left click button stopped working, just because I'd bought it and liked the looks of it - so I worked around it. Didn't care about having bluetooth on the netbook, but since we already had the mouse sitting in the drawer we figured why not when he saw the micro adapter. Really I should learn to use the touchpad properly!


----------



## Thumper

All right, so I never got to where I liked my 8.9" Acer Aspire One, so I'm giving an Asus Eee 10" netbook a try. It _looks_ a whole lot bigger and I suspect the 9 hour battery life will seal the deal for me.

We shall see...

Luckily, the Spouse Thingy is drooling over the Acer, so it may not be a wasted purchase. If it will run a few of his games and he can take it to work, I'll feel much less guilty over buying another one.


----------



## CegAbq

Here's hoping you'll like it Thumper.


----------



## mlewis78

Good luck with it, Thumper.

I was a little surprised to learn after I bought my 10.1" Acer Aspire One that its keyboard was the same size as the 8.9" model. It worked very well for me in the store. I still like it, even though I make a lot of typos, compared with my 17" Toshiba laptop.

I also looked at the Asus (HE model Thumper wants) and the keyboard is more spread out with it's chiclet keys. I tried that out too and it was fine. The store was crowded an warm though, so I was stressed.


----------



## Bren S.

I actually ended up with 2 (long story),1 is an Asus Eee 901 8.9 and the other is a Acer Aspire One 8.9,I have only tried out the Asus so far and I am not sure if I like it yet at all.The keyboard is extremely hard to get used to, and I am forever making typos 
I bought them to leave at my Mom's place and my Sister's place for use when I visit,however I am not sure that I won't end up just being better off taking one of my laptops.
So they might be finding different homes.


----------



## Meemo

Thumper said:


> All right, so I never got to where I liked my 8.9" Acer Aspire One, so I'm giving an Asus Eee 10" netbook a try. It _looks_ a whole lot bigger and I suspect the 9 hour battery life will seal the deal for me.
> 
> We shall see...
> 
> Luckily, the Spouse Thingy is drooling over the Acer, so it may not be a wasted purchase. If it will run a few of his games and he can take it to work, I'll feel much less guilty over buying another one.


Hope you'll like it as much as I like mine - I knew the 8.9" ones wouldn't be big enough for me, but sometimes you've gotta kiss a few frogs, and type on a few keyboards, before you find the right one.


----------



## Thumper

Who knew how much difference just 1.1" could make? 

Where I was not thrilled with the 8.9" Acer, I may be in love with the 10" Asus. I love the keyboard, I'm not hitting random keys that open odd windows, and the battery power is awesome. The Spouse Thingy loaded a few of his games onto the Acer and is excited to have something he can take to work and play with during those long hours where there's nothing to do, so it all worked out.

Doesn't look like Decalgirl has skins for the Asus, though. I am mightily bummed...


----------



## sharyn

Thumper said:


> Who knew how much difference just 1.1" could make?
> 
> Where I was not thrilled with the 8.9" Acer, I may be in love with the 10" Asus. I love the keyboard, I'm not hitting random keys that open odd windows, and the battery power is awesome. The Spouse Thingy loaded a few of his games onto the Acer and is excited to have something he can take to work and play with during those long hours where there's nothing to do, so it all worked out.
> 
> Doesn't look like Decalgirl has skins for the Asus, though. I am mightily bummed...


I just got a Moon skin for my Acer! Now to put it on!

Sharyn, loving her Acer


----------



## CegAbq

Thumper said:


> Doesn't look like Decalgirl has skins for the Asus, though. I am mightily bummed...


Oh but they do! I've got mine skinned from DecalGirl


----------



## Meemo

Thumper said:


> Who knew how much difference just 1.1" could make?
> 
> Where I was not thrilled with the 8.9" Acer, I may be in love with the 10" Asus. I love the keyboard, I'm not hitting random keys that open odd windows, and the battery power is awesome. The Spouse Thingy loaded a few of his games onto the Acer and is excited to have something he can take to work and play with during those long hours where there's nothing to do, so it all worked out.
> 
> Doesn't look like Decalgirl has skins for the Asus, though. I am mightily bummed...


Yep they do - I had a Pink Tranquility on my first one, I got one from etsy for my new one (need to take a pic of it). The 10" Asus skin is a couple more $ than the smaller ones.

Edited to add pics - while I love the skin, they aren't really custom for the particular netbook (or laptop), so I had to do a bit of trimming & it isn't perfect, but I really like the texture of the skin (not quite a shiny as the decalgirl skins) and the pattern - yowza these are big pics:


----------



## sharyn

sharyn said:


> I just got a Moon skin for my Acer! Now to put it on!


I lied. (Not on purpose...) The Moon skin is for my Kindle; I bought a skin for the Acer from skinit (hasn't arrived yet).


----------



## CegAbq

Meemo - that's really pretty.


----------



## Thumper

CegAbq said:


> Oh but they do! I've got mine skinned from DecalGirl


 
Awesome! I totally overlooked the Asus link on the sidebar. 
I blame aging eyes.
Surely it's not because I'm inattentive or =look A shiny!=


----------



## tippymn

Well, I just got my Dell 10 Mini. I ordered 3, one for each of my kids and one for myself. I went with Dell, because of the huge discount I receive through work. I have to say I love this little thing. It fits right in my purse or bag and I can have it with me all the time. My daughter is loving hers, it is just so much easier then lugging around her laptop.


----------



## CegAbq

tippymn said:


> Well, I just got my Dell 10 Mini. I ordered 3, one for each of my kids and one for myself. I went with Dell, because of the huge discount I receive through work. I have to say I love this little thing. It fits right in my purse or bag and I can have it with me all the time. My daughter is loving hers, it is just so much easier then lugging around her laptop.


Congratulations tippymn !


----------



## sharyn

The Dell 10" mini is QVC's TSV today.

http://tinyurl.com/ccq3r9

Sharyn


----------



## Sweety18

I might be getting one soon, I'm need of a small(ish) laptop that I'll be only using to go online.


----------



## KBoards Admin

sharyn said:


> The Dell 10" mini is QVC's TSV today.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ccq3r9
> 
> Sharyn


Good price on QVC, although Amazon's is $50 lower right now. $349 vs $399.

Dell Inspiron Mini IM10-2863 10.1-Inch Obsidian Black Netbook


----------



## Meemo

I'm pretty sure our local Sam's Club has had the Dell 10" recently, for about $349. I don't see it online though - maybe I'm confusing Dell with HP. 

I do see the smaller 8.9" Acer for $219, though, on the Sam's website. http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=433591&pCatg=11986


----------



## ellesu

I just wanted to thank everyone for answering my questions about netbooks. I was trying to decide between netbooks and laptops for one of my son's birthday. Without your input I would have gone with a netbook because of the price. But (even though I really, REALLY like the netbooks and might buy myself one later) I bought him a laptop instead. It will be his main computer, and he does lots of writing. Amazon got his laptop to him Wednesday and he loves it. He's emailing me regularly.  And.....he named it! I am slowly, but surely being shamed into naming my Kindle, laptop, etc....

(If the link works) Here's the one I went with:

HP Pavilion G60-230US 16.0-Inch Laptop


----------



## Meemo

ellesu said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for answering my questions about netbooks. I was trying to decide between netbooks and laptops for one of my son's birthday. Without your input I would have gone with a netbook because of the price. But (even though I really, REALLY like the netbooks and might buy myself one later) I bought him a laptop instead. It will be his main computer, and he does lots of writing. Amazon got his laptop to him Wednesday and he loves it. He's emailing me regularly.  And.....he named it! I am slowly, but surely being shamed into naming my Kindle, laptop, etc....
> 
> (If the link works) Here's the one I went with:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NPDKUI/ref=ox_ya_oh_product


Glad you found the right one for him - it really is about finding the right fit, and we all have different needs.

Now you've got me thinking, I really should come up with a name for my netbook. After all, I named my Kindle Pearl. 
Nettie? Kind of obvious...must ponder this....


----------



## Jeff

Does anyone have experience with the hybrid telephone/netbooks? Amazon had a high-end 10" HP for $199.00 with an AT&T contract listed. I can't find it now. It had a Bluetooth headset so you could use it as a phone too. The listing showed no details of the telephone contract.


----------



## CegAbq

Meemo said:


> Now you've got me thinking, I really should come up with a name for my netbook. After all, I named my Kindle Pearl.
> Nettie? Kind of obvious...must ponder this....


That's what I named mine!


----------



## Meemo

Jeff said:


> Does anyone have experience with the hybrid telephone/netbooks? Amazon had a high-end 10" HP for $199.00 with an AT&T contract listed. I can't find it now. It had a Bluetooth headset so you could use it as a phone too. The listing showed no details of the telephone contract.


If it's the kind of thing I'm thinking of (the netbook that the carriers subsidize if you get their wireless cards) it's only worthwhile if you need to be using the wireless card a lot. If you travel a lot and don't want to mess with finding WiFi or if you don't or can't get a wireless network in your home it might be worthwhile. Otherwise it can be pretty expensive. 
I'm not familiar with the phone part - I know they almost all seem to come with Skype capability now.


----------



## Jeff

Meemo said:


> If it's the kind of thing I'm thinking of (the netbook that the carriers subsidize if you get their wireless cards) it's only worthwhile if you need to be using the wireless card a lot. If you travel a lot and don't want to mess with finding WiFi or if you don't or can't get a wireless network in your home it might be worthwhile. Otherwise it can be pretty expensive.
> I'm not familiar with the phone part - I know they almost all seem to come with Skype capability now.


Thank you.

I believe the description said WiFi and G3 but since the time I posted I've discovered that the cost of the service is $60.00 a month for 2 years. I think I'll buy the Asus Eee 10" netbook that Thumper recommended.


----------



## Meemo

Jeff said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I believe the description said WiFi and G3 but since the time I posted I've discovered that the cost of the service is $60.00 a month for 2 years. I think I'll buy the Asus Eee 10" netbook that Thumper recommended.


That's the one I have too - well, I have the 1000 HA - can't remember if she has the HA or the HE (the HE has bluetooth). Love mine - I'm typing on it right now.


----------



## Meemo

For anyone thinking about a netbook, Target has the Asus 10" netbook on sale this week for $249. I assume it must be the HA, since the info online doesn't mention Bluetooth. It is the model with a hard drive, though. I paid $350 for my original Asus, got a $30 rebate when I gave that one to my daughter & bought another for me. Just checked Amazon & the prices have come down some, but $249 is a really good deal.

http://weeklyad.target.com/target/default.aspx?ref=nav_weeklyad&action=entryflash


----------



## mlewis78

I've hardly taken out my Acer Aspire One since I bought it almost two months ago.  First of all, it has rained so much that the outings in the park that I'd envisioned didn't start happening.  Also, I'm not sure if Central Park or Riverside Park still has WiFi, now that secure networks are apparently important to use now.

I did take it on the train to NJ on Sunday.  I couldn't get online, so I played Scrabble (a little -- just couldn't get a good game going like I do at home -- had terrible letters and kept starting over).  I had a Flutist Quarterly downloaded on it that I could read on a PDF, but then I decided to shut it down and read on my K1.

I use it at home about 1/3 of the time I'm online here at home.  I really don't want to open an account for an air card with monthly charge, just so I can go online when I'm out.  Haven't been frequenting Starbucks or other coffee shops.

Marti


----------



## kim

Meemo said:


> For anyone thinking about a netbook, Target has the Asus 10" netbook on sale this week for $249. I assume it must be the HA, since the info online doesn't mention Bluetooth. It is the model with a hard drive, though. I paid $350 for my original Asus, got a $30 rebate when I gave that one to my daughter & bought another for me. Just checked Amazon & the prices have come down some, but $249 is a really good deal.
> 
> http://weeklyad.target.com/target/default.aspx?ref=nav_weeklyad&action=entryflash


Target has the *HD* on sale (not the HA).

The only difference between the HD and the HA is:
the HD has a Celeron processor and the HA has a slightly better (probably not noticable) Atom processor
the HA has a bigger battery

It's a pretty good price for a 10"


----------



## Cowgirl

hmmmm I need to head over to target to check this out....I wonder how many each store got?


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I have an Acer Aspire One, I primarily use it for writing at Panera Bread or when traveling. It isn't as convenient as larger screens for web surfing, which helps me get more writing done. It's pretty light and portable, and I haven't had any issues with it. Most of my formatting/image processing etc I still do on my desktop.


----------



## Meemo

kim said:


> Target has the *HD* on sale (not the HA).
> 
> The only difference between the HD and the HA is:
> the HD has a Celeron processor and the HA has a slightly better (probably not noticable) Atom processor
> the HA has a bigger battery
> 
> It's a pretty good price for a 10"


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## CegAbq

For those of you with the Asus Eee PC 1000HE and are maybe still wanting the RAM upgrade, Amazon has the 2 GB RAM for 23.95 + / -(which includes shipping; a couple of hours ago I got it for $22.45 free shipping from Beach Camera; it seems to have gone back up at the moment, but it's still under $25.00)

http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-CT25664AC667-200-Pin-SODIMM-Laptop/dp/B000F7QRTG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1247112500&sr=8-1&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## marianneg

Does anybody have the Asus Eee PC 1005HA yet?


On amazon, it says that this is a "newer version" of the 1000HE, but there's a weird "Item Under Review" box on the product page, and amazon is not currently shipping them. Looks like about an extra hour of battery life, and a little lighter.


----------



## Guest

kim said:


> I'm thinking of getting a mini laptop (netbook) and was wondering who has one? Do you like it? What is good and bad about it?
> 
> Have you stuck your camera's memory card in there and tried viewing and editing pictures? Was it good? Bad?
> 
> I know a couple of you have mentioned having one. I'm leaning towards the Acer Aspire One, but I'm still looking.


I personally think they are overpriced for such a "dinky" little thing. ($299-$349)

I bought a NEW Toshiba Satellite Laptop, AMD Turion Dual-Core with 3GB Ram, 250GB Hard Drive, 15.4" monitor, with DVD for only $399.

I can't even read the small screen on the minis and I have perfect eyesight. LOL


----------



## CegAbq

I got my 2Gb RAM upgrade fo rmy Asus Eee PC 1000HE installed over the weekend & it DEFINITELY peps up response & performance! Well worth it.


----------



## Meemo

Cash Pawley said:


> I personally think they are overpriced for such a "dinky" little thing. ($299-$349)
> 
> I bought a NEW Toshiba Satellite Laptop, AMD Turion Dual-Core with 3GB Ram, 250GB Hard Drive, 15.4" monitor, with DVD for only $399.
> 
> I can't even read the small screen on the minis and I have perfect eyesight. LOL


And I already had a 15" laptop (old but it still worked) - I like my netbook SO much better, because it's "dinky". And my 50+ year-old eyes are definitely not perfect, but I can read the screen just fine for what I use it for. 
Ain't it great we have the choices & can get what we want/need?


----------



## CegAbq

Meemo said:


> And I already had a 15" laptop (old but it still worked) - I like my netbook SO much better, because it's "dinky". And my 50+ year-old eyes are definitely not perfect, but I can read the screen just fine for what I use it for.
> Ain't it great we have the choices & can get what we want/need?


Completely agree; love to not tote around my bit 15" laptop & love my 6+ hour battery life in my netbook


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Completely agree; love to not tote around my bit 15" laptop & love my 6+ hour battery life in my netbook


Double Ditto.

And I finally found the perfect bag to carry it with accessories as well as my K. Men's department in Target, Wenger-Swiss Gear Field Pack on clearance for $12.48. Lots of little pockets and pouches.


----------



## mlewis78

Cash Pawley said:


> I personally think they are overpriced for such a "dinky" little thing. ($299-$349)
> 
> I bought a NEW Toshiba Satellite Laptop, AMD Turion Dual-Core with 3GB Ram, 250GB Hard Drive, 15.4" monitor, with DVD for only $399.
> 
> I can't even read the small screen on the minis and I have perfect eyesight. LOL


I have a 17" Toshiba and an Acer Aspire One 10.1" netbook. I'm pleased with both of them. I usually make the print larger on both notebooks. I do all my CD and DVD burning on the 17". I don't take the 17" one out. Ironically, since the 17" is a few years old, the netbook has more GBs for storage. I use an external hard drive with the 17".


----------



## amyrebecca

Hi everyone! I need some tips/advice. My mom is interested in a netbook and I have begun looking around for her. Unfortunately, she lives in a rural area of Texas with no high speed internet or DSL. Her options are having satellite high speed internet installed through DirecTV or getting an air card through a wireless provider. The satellite has an installation fee of $299 and runs about $50 a month. A wireless air card is free (with a 2 year contract) and about $60 per month. So she could almost buy a netbook for the price of installation. Her old desktop is slow and on it's last legs. 

Can anyone think of other options or have advice? Also, have you seen any sales or deals on a 10.1 netbook? Thanks!


----------



## marianneg

My in-laws used to have satellite internet, but they dropped it for the air card.  You might check with the various wireless carriers - there's been talk about subsidizing netbooks with a contract.


----------



## Meemo

amyrebecca said:


> Hi everyone! I need some tips/advice. My mom is interested in a netbook and I have begun looking around for her. Unfortunately, she lives in a rural area of Texas with no high speed internet or DSL. Her options are having satellite high speed internet installed through DirecTV or getting an air card through a wireless provider. The satellite has an installation fee of $299 and runs about $50 a month. A wireless air card is free (with a 2 year contract) and about $60 per month. So she could almost buy a netbook for the price of installation. Her old desktop is slow and on it's last legs.
> 
> Can anyone think of other options or have advice? Also, have you seen any sales or deals on a 10.1 netbook? Thanks!


AT&T and some of the other carriers are offering netbooks for low prices with a contract for the air cards. Not a good deal if you're in an area where you can get the DSL or other internet service, but for her it might be a good option.
Example: http://www.wireless.att.com/cell-phone-service/specials/netbooks.jsp?WT.srch=1

As far as deals go, I noticed at our local Sam's Club that they had Acer 10" netbooks for $296 - they were a one-time buy though so I don't know whether they're available everywhere. Cute though - they had pink & white, and deep red.


----------



## amyrebecca

Thanks! I will check my local Sam's. After some research yesterday I saw that Virgin Mobile has a pay as you go air card. It seemed reasonable, espcially for Mom. She will only be checking email and web browsing, not downloading movies, etc. We may go with that first to avoid the 2 year contract. If it becomes too expensive we can look for a standard carrier with a rate of about $60 per month.


----------



## CegAbq

For folks still looking for some good reviews and comparisons, I just ran across this one:
http://rossipsa.com/?p=378

and previously thought this one was quite good also:
http://www.legalandrew.com/2009/06/27/review-of-the-asus-eee-pc-1000he/


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I just bought the red Acer Aspire One from Sams.  I am liking it so far.  I neglected to check what the battery is and now cannot find the support info about the battery!  I think it may be a 3 cell battery when I really wanted a 6 cell....oh well!  The price was awesome!


----------



## mlewis78

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I just bought the red Acer Aspire One from Sams. I am liking it so far. I neglected to check what the battery is and now cannot find the support info about the battery! I think it may be a 3 cell battery when I really wanted a 6 cell....oh well! The price was awesome!


What is the size of the one you have?


----------



## geoffthomas

I am getting ready to buy the Asus eee 1005ha pu1x bu (that last means blue).
From Amazon (shopzilla shows amazon lowest price) at $378.
The Intel Atom N280 processor (a little better than the N270), the chipset that goes with it is probably more important.
Same screen, same camera, same SD reader, same hard drive.
Better performance because of the chip and the graphics chips that go with it, but if you are browsing the web and writing, not much diff.
This one also has blue tooth built in along with the a,b,n wifi.
And 3 usb ports.  The touch pad is a little glitzier.  Can do things with two fingers.
Just looks worth a little more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I just bought the red Acer Aspire One from Sams. I am liking it so far. I neglected to check what the battery is and now cannot find the support info about the battery! I think it may be a 3 cell battery when I really wanted a 6 cell....oh well! The price was awesome!


The six cell battery on the Acer sticks out from the back about an inch, the 3 cell doesn't, as near as I can tell from pictures. I have the six cell and didn't like the way it looked at first, but am used to it now.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

geoffthomas said:


> I am getting ready to buy the Asus eee 1005ha pu1x bu (that last means blue).


I think this is the successor to the 1000HE - which I have & love.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I sure am loving my little red Acer Aspire One....but now I feel a need for a messenger type bag that will hold my netbook, K2 w/Oberon and a few odds and ends for work....

AAUUGGHH!!  The enabling never ends, does it?


----------



## Meemo

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I sure am loving my little red Acer Aspire One....but now I feel a need for a messenger type bag that will hold my netbook, K2 w/Oberon and a few odds and ends for work....
> 
> AAUUGGHH!! The enabling never ends, does it?


This is a great time to be looking - back to school stuff everywhere. I found a bag I love for carrying mine around. Lucked into it at TJ Maxx for $8 - it's very similar to this but a different pic & saying ("She had not yet decided whether to use her power for good or for evil...")


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Fun bag, Meemo, love the saying on yours!

This is the bag I used for our trip to Europe, held my Acer Aspire One and my K1 in Oberon cover











Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The six cell battery on the Acer sticks out from the back about an inch, the 3 cell doesn't, as near as I can tell from pictures. I have the six cell and didn't like the way it looked at first, but am used to it now.
> 
> Betsy


I have the same one. It looks like a bubble butt. I'm used to the look, too, but I don't like the extra weight and it's harder to find a bag to fit it. It's too big for the regular netbook bags.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

"bubble butt"--I like that.  It fits in my Pac Safe Metro 200 and in my Vera Bradley bowler, both with my K1 in Oberon cover, too.  And in my Levenger tote.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "bubble butt"--I like that. It fits in my Pac Safe Metro 200 and in my Vera Bradley bowler, both with my K1 in Oberon cover, too. And in my Levenger tote.
> 
> Betsy


I carry mine in my Wenger-Swiss Army field pack along with my K1 in Tuff-Luv cover. Also fits the mouse and all my chargers and has lots of pockets and slots for pens, pads, cell phones and whatevers.

What I would like is a bag that fits just "Ginny" with mouse but without any chargers.


----------



## lynninva

geoffthomas said:


> I am getting ready to buy the Asus eee 1005ha pu1x bu (that last means blue).
> From Amazon (shopzilla shows amazon lowest price) at $378.
> The Intel Atom N280 processor (a little better than the N270), the chipset that goes with it is probably more important.
> Same screen, same camera, same SD reader, same hard drive.
> Better performance because of the chip and the graphics chips that go with it, but if you are browsing the web and writing, not much diff.
> This one also has blue tooth built in along with the a,b,n wifi.
> And 3 usb ports. The touch pad is a little glitzier. Can do things with two fingers.
> Just looks worth a little more.


Geoff, that is also my netbook of choice. I am hoping to get one later this year. Let me know how you like it; some of the reviews lately have noted problems with the power supply.


----------



## Meemo

geoffthomas said:


> I am getting ready to buy the Asus eee 1005ha pu1x bu (that last means blue).
> From Amazon (shopzilla shows amazon lowest price) at $378.
> The Intel Atom N280 processor (a little better than the N270), the chipset that goes with it is probably more important.
> Same screen, same camera, same SD reader, same hard drive.
> Better performance because of the chip and the graphics chips that go with it, but if you are browsing the web and writing, not much diff.
> This one also has blue tooth built in along with the a,b,n wifi.
> And 3 usb ports. The touch pad is a little glitzier. Can do things with two fingers.
> Just looks worth a little more.


Ah, the Seashell model - when I got my Asus a few months ago there was speculation about when that would be available in the US. Looks nice! Hope you like it as much as I like my HA! (My touchpad has the two-finger capability too, but I've never used it much - I use a mouse most of the time.)


----------



## CegAbq

Meemo said:


> My touchpad has the two-finger capability too, but I've never used it much - I use a mouse most of the time.


I got a bluetooth mouse to go with my HE, but I almost never use it - I really like the multi-gesture mouse pad. I keep trying to use the same gestures on my bigger laptop & freaking when it doesn't respond. LOL


----------



## dragonfly

I just discovered this thread (I'm a newbie here). I just got my netbook yesterday and I love it. Mine is a Dell mini 10 with the HD screen. I had been wanting a netbook for sometime. I have a huge 17 inch HP Laptop that I love, but I travel a lot, and wagging it around is cumbersome. I wanted a mini for it's size and practicality for carting around.

I had some concerns about video quality after poking around in some dell forums. But they must have worked all of those things out as every video I have watched including two Netflix downloaded movies since it came have been beautiful. 

I chose the Dell because my work get us a deal on their products. I am very happy with it.


----------



## CegAbq

I am very seriously considering getting this bag, the Eagle Creek Travel Gear Vagabond Bag.


The link says its for a purple haze color, but shows orange; I saw a purple one locally and adored it; I'm going back to the store, taking my Nettie (tricked out in a purple skin), my KK (also tricked out in a purple skin), my mp3 player, my smartphone & my wallet and see if everything fits!


----------



## dragonfly

Neat bag CegAbq I posted about the bag I bought in the thread below.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12952.0.html


----------



## geoffthomas

I almost forgot the most important reason for choosing this model.
The battery life is 10.5 hours on a charge.

Here is a link:


Just sayin.....


----------



## CegAbq

dragonfly said:


> Neat bag CegAbq I posted about the bag I bought in the thread below.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12952.0.html


They are so very beautiful; I would love to have one just cause - but I don't think they've got enough "organizational functionality" for my OCD organization traits. LOL


----------



## mlewis78

When I bought my Acer Aspire One 10.1", I bought a black neoprene Tucano bag that has 9" 10" marked on it.  Very cheap.  Now I also have two Borsa Bella KDX bags and it fits in those as well.  Mine has the big battery bulge.  The Tucano stretches, so it fits very well and the BB is a little larger.


----------



## sharyn

Does anyone who has the Acer Aspire One know how to use the webcam? Can you explain it to me like I'm a dummy?<VBG>


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

sharyn said:


> Does anyone who has the Acer Aspire One know how to use the webcam? Can you explain it to me like I'm a dummy?<VBG>


Sharyn - If nobody gets back to you by tomorrow, I'll run through it for you. All you really need, though, is an app that supports video, like Yahoo Messenger. After that it's usually only a click or two away...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Here's the bag I just ordered to hold my Acer Aspire One and K2:










I thought it would go well with my electrifying personality...


----------



## CegAbq

sharyn said:


> Does anyone who has the Acer Aspire One know how to use the webcam? Can you explain it to me like I'm a dummy?<VBG>


Sharon - my Asus came with Skype already loaded on & so the webcam was setup to just open up Skype and start a video call with someone else who has Skype.
If Your Acer doesn't have Skype, you can download it for free (it's safe) at:
www.skype.com


----------



## sherylb

CegAbq said:


> Sharon - my Asus came with Skype already loaded on & so the webcam was setup to just open up Skype and start a video call with someone else who has Skype.
> If Your Acer doesn't have Skype, you can download it for free (it's safe) at:
> www.skype.com


I second the Skype. When I travel without my DH, it's great to be able to use Skype and talk to him and actually see his face...can't smooch him but I can see him.


----------



## Meemo

sherylb said:


> I second the Skype. When I travel without my DH, it's great to be able to use Skype and talk to him and actually see his face...can't smooch him but I can see him.


I third it - it's also great for seeing grandbabies who are too far away...


----------



## CegAbq

sherylb said:


> I second the Skype. When I travel without my DH, it's great to be able to use Skype and talk to him and actually see his face...can't smooch him but I can see him.


We use it regularly to see how the kids in college are doing. One daughter is in Spain this fall - so we are really looking forward to being able to see her.

(We used the Michael Jordan threat, modified to our budget: he is reported to have told his son, when going off for his freshman year at college, that if he did not hear from him at least once every 7 days, he would be on a plane the next day for an in-person visit! We can't afford the plane threat, but we did insist on once every 7 days contact and the cell phone numbers for at least 2 friends just as a backup in emergencies. We have not had to call anyone thank goodness, but it definitely feels like a security blanket.)


----------



## Shizu

Skype is great. I use it to call my family in Japan all the time. Calling to the regular phone is cheap too.    My mom in Japan use her PC mainly for skype to call her children and her sisters who live in oversea.


----------



## mlewis78

I have Skype on my Acer Aspire One, but none of my friends or family members have it, so I haven't used it since I opened it up in May.


----------



## sharyn

Thanks, everyone.  I thought the Acer Aspire One came with the software to use the webcam, but I can certainly download Skype.  My dh has it on his desktop.


----------



## Scheherazade

You people are bad bad enablers!  I have some questions though... I'm looking at getting the Acer Aspire One in red (since it's $30 less than the blue ) but I keep seeing them touted as great for people who want to surf and email, etc. as if they're not so great for anything else.  What about people who want to do more than that?  I see you folks are playing simple PopCap type games, and I doubt I'll manage World of Warcraft on it or anything, but can it handle small applications?  Can you run things like Word and imaging software and the like?  Is there a way to install software from CD/DVD-ROMs?

I have a laptop, but it's a huge widescreen thing that's lucky to get an hour or two without running out of juice even with the wireless off.  I'm assuming the 6.5 hour thing they advertise doesn't include time with the wireless on but it's gotta be better than that.  As it is now I have to carry a power cord that is probably heavier than the netbooks to power my laptop.  It is just so bulky and heavy that I really never use it.  It's nice to set up on vacation as like a portable computer station or something, but as a lug around computer for classes or even around the house it's just not worth it.


----------



## Andra

Scheherazade said:


> You people are bad bad enablers! I have some questions though... I'm looking at getting the Acer Aspire One in red (since it's $30 less than the blue ) but I keep seeing them touted as great for people who want to surf and email, etc. as if they're not so great for anything else. What about people who want to do more than that? I see you folks are playing simple PopCap type games, and I doubt I'll manage World of Warcraft on it or anything, but can it handle small applications? Can you run things like Word and imaging software and the like? Is there a way to install software from CD/DVD-ROMs?


Mine is a Dell Mini 9 so it's really small and it's all solid state. My hard drive is the same size as the SD card that I keep in it (16GB). So I didn't try to install the entire Office package. Instead, I installed the word processor and spreadsheet program from OpenOffice. So I can do a little work if I need to. Mine is primarily used for surfing and playing Bejeweled Twist and Zuma 
DH got the external DVD drive for his. I've loaded most of my stuff by copying files to my SD card in my big laptop and then running it on the mini.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Scheherazade said:


> You people are bad bad enablers! I have some questions though... I'm looking at getting the Acer Aspire One in red (since it's $30 less than the blue ) but I keep seeing them touted as great for people who want to surf and email, etc. as if they're not so great for anything else. What about people who want to do more than that? I see you folks are playing simple PopCap type games, and I doubt I'll manage World of Warcraft on it or anything, but can it handle small applications? Can you run things like Word and imaging software and the like? Is there a way to install software from CD/DVD-ROMs?


The Acer Aspire One comes with a trial version of Word that you can download. I've also downloaded OpenOffice. Anything that I haven't been able to download, I install the CD on my laptop, then copy the files to a thumb drive and transfer it to Ginny (my netbook). I've downloaded RealPlayer and DVDFlick. Many programs are available for download from the company websites. It saves them from having to send you a CD.



> I have a laptop, but it's a huge widescreen thing that's lucky to get an hour or two without running out of juice even with the wireless off. I'm assuming the 6.5 hour thing they advertise doesn't include time with the wireless on but it's gotta be better than that. As it is now I have to carry a power cord that is probably heavier than the netbooks to power my laptop. It is just so bulky and heavy that I really never use it. It's nice to set up on vacation as like a portable computer station or something, but as a lug around computer for classes or even around the house it's just not worth it.


I haven't seen a bigger drain on the battery when I'm downloading. Currently, I go to places that have wi-fi and download while I enjoy lunch and read on Little Gertie (my K). I have never yet run the battery down all the way. I love it for traveling or even just going from room to room and writing wherever I feel comfy.

Go for it and then you can shop around for the perfect carry case.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Scheherazade said:


> You people are bad bad enablers! I have some questions though... I'm looking at getting the Acer Aspire One in red (since it's $30 less than the blue ) but I keep seeing them touted as great for people who want to surf and email, etc. as if they're not so great for anything else...


Other folks have more experience with the Acer Aspire One than me, as we just got ours (and yeah, I don't understand the price difference, either!). But from what I've seen so far, it's fully capable of running a lot of regular apps. The main thing you have to keep in mind (the hardest thing for me to get used to, other than the small keyboard), is screen real estate: it's quite a bit smaller than what you're used to. It's just fine for lots of things, but I probably wouldn't try any hardcore Photoshop work or CPU or graphic-intensive games and so on.


----------



## sherylb

I've got MS Office 2007 on mine and it works just fine. As Mike said, it's mainly about the screen real estate. Like working in Excel I have to adjust the view to smaller so I can see more cells and Word is the same. If you don't mind scrolling, it works great.

I use Paint Shop Pro for pictures and because the screen is so clear, I don't mind the smaller size. I also have a jigsaw program installed, but it is a little harder to use when I can't see the whole board!

I find occasionally I have to go and use the "big" computer because I just want to see more of something, but I use mine for most things I do at home on the computer. I use it mainly when sitting in my chair in the living room. The only thing I can really find to say negative is I need to use a laptop support on my lap to bring the screen closer because I can't see the screen when it's actually on my lap! It's


Spoiler



hell


 to get old.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sherylb said:


> The only thing I can really find to say negative is I need to use a laptop support on my lap to bring the screen closer because I can't see the screen when it's actually on my lap! It's
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hell
> 
> 
> to get old.


Trifocals.


----------



## CegAbq

kreelanwarrior said:


> Other folks have more experience with the Acer Aspire One than me, as we just got ours (and yeah, I don't understand the price difference, either!). But from what I've seen so far, it's fully capable of running a lot of regular apps. The main thing you have to keep in mind (the hardest thing for me to get used to, other than the small keyboard), is screen real estate: it's quite a bit smaller than what you're used to. It's just fine for lots of things, but I probably wouldn't try any hardcore Photoshop work or CPU or graphic-intensive games and so on.


Kreelanwarrior's comments apply to the Asus; and if the Acer you are looking at has 1 Gb RAM & 160 Gb hard drive - then you can do as much as you can on a full size laptop or desktop for regular use; I agree that WOW probably won't go down too well, and the screen real estate has been the biggest hurdle for stuff like picture or sound editing.

I installed Office 2003, a video player, skype, and many other programs and they all run fine - even simultaneously

But it will certainly handle most anything that a regular desktop would do 3-4 years ago & probably even more.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Trifocals.


Ow!


----------



## sherylb

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Trifocals.


Yikes! Only thing is I have such a wonky eye prescription, I can't wear bi or even trifocals. I have one nearsighted and one farsighted eye.


----------



## Scheherazade

Keen!  Thanks for the quick replies.  Looks like I'm pretty sold, though it sounds like installing CD-ROMs might be a pain without some external drive of some sort.  I'm sure I'll figure it out.  Right now I'd just be thrilled with internet access that wasn't through my Kindle or my phone without having to lug around a laptop case as big as my desk.  And I can always play WCIII   I was worried about the screen real estate but was really impressed by the one I saw at Best Buy, it showed a lot more than I thought it would.


----------



## Scheherazade

Okay... looks like the big three are Acer Aspire One, Samsung NC10 and Asus EeePC 1000HE.  Anyone know which is considered top of the pile here?  It looks like it goes Asus, Samsung, Acer though each has their shortcomings when compared to the other.  I'm trying to find some straight reviews but they're being pretty vague -_-


----------



## CegAbq

Scheherazade said:


> Okay... looks like the big three are Acer Aspire One, Samsung NC10 and Asus EeePC 1000HE. Anyone know which is considered top of the pile here? It looks like it goes Asus, Samsung, Acer though each has their shortcomings when compared to the other. I'm trying to find some straight reviews but they're being pretty vague -_-


I don't know anything about the Samsung - but as between Asus & Acer: if you can, I'd suggest you feel out the keyboards; I've got the Asus, several friends have gotten the Acer & they really like it. Also if there is a big price difference that might factor in. But I think Asus & Acer are running neck & neck & it really comes down to specific features that might be important to you.

Somewhere earlier in this thread, I posted links to a couple of reviews about & comparisons of netbooks


----------



## Scheherazade

I got to handle the Asus and Samsung, but they didn't have an Acer on display.  My laptop right now is a Samsung that I'm relatively happy with except for the video card burning out on me twice...  These three really seem neck and neck and the prices are all within like $30 of each other which makes basing the decision just on that even more difficult.  I'll see if I can find the comparisons earlier in the thread.  I admittedly haven't gone through all 22 pages yet.  Thanks!


----------



## CegAbq

Here are the links (I figured it was quicker for me to look back at my posts than you to scroll back who knows how far):

For folks still looking for some good reviews and comparisons, I just ran across this one:
http://rossipsa.com/?p=378

and previously thought this one was quite good also:
http://www.legalandrew.com/2009/06/27/review-of-the-asus-eee-pc-1000he/


----------



## Scheherazade

Thanks!  The more I research the more confused I get.  Acer apparently has an 11.6 inch out that can run a higher screen resolution but it sounds like the processor was compromised a bit to get 8 hours out of the battery so it has performance problems.


----------



## Scheherazade

Looks like I'm going to go with the Acer 11.6 inch.  It's still almost as small as the 10-inch (just 1 inch bigger all around) and slimmer with a higher battery life.  I lose .2 GHz or so but I am hoping the higher HD resolution, the larger screen and more keyboard space make up for it.  It actually comes in at the same weight as well and only $45 more (only $15 more if I wanted it in blue which still boggles my mind a bit).  Thanks everyone for the help!  I've only agonized over this for 4 days or so which is pretty good for me when it comes to making purchases like this ><


----------



## mlewis78

I saw the Acer Asire 11" one in J&R on Saturday.  The keyboard appears to be the chiclet type and easier to use than the 10" model I have.  It was the same price there ($350) that I paid for my 10" model in May.  If I'd waited a few more months, I would have purchased mine.  I do like mine, however.

I cannot find my disc (CD) for my Office 2003 Pro.  I have it working on my large laptop.  I've tried copying to an SD card and putting it on my Acer, but that didn't work for me (tried this back in May).  Not sure why.  Can anyone advise me about copying my Office 2003 (Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Outlook) from big laptop to Acer netbook? 

The trial version that came with the netbook was Word 2007 (yuck!) and not the Office pro.  I think it was Works (home version).


----------



## Scheherazade

I'm probably just going to end up downloading and using Open Office, cuz yeah, not sure where my CDs are and it's free and something you can just download straight to the machine without worrying about CDs.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I think you're going to need to find your CD to install Office in your new machine. You can't just copy most program files from one machine to the other, because the installation process in Windows often makes changes to the registry and other things that copying won't do - and without those things, the software won't run.

But if/when you find the disks, you should be able to get a USB CD-ROM/DVD drive for pretty cheap (I haven't priced them myself, but have heard they're not an arm and a leg).

BTW - I've started working with Open Office, too. The interface isn't as slick as Windows or Mac, but darn powerful programs...for free! The nicest thing, I think, is that it operates across platforms. So I can create a document on my Mac, then edit it in either Windows or Linux on my netbook...


----------



## Andra

Scheherazade, don't forget to check out DecalGirl for a skin.  My mini is a shiny finish and I skinned it right after I got it - the fingerprints were driving me crazy.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Andra said:


> Scheherazade, don't forget to check out DecalGirl for a skin. My mini is a shiny finish and I skinned it right after I got it - the fingerprints were driving me crazy.


Oh, jeez - I didn't realize they had skins! Just showed some of them to Jan, so we'll probably be making an order at DecalGirl in not too long...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> BTW - I've started working with Open Office, too. The interface isn't as slick as Windows or Mac, but darn powerful programs...for free! The nicest thing, I think, is that it operates across platforms. So I can create a document on my Mac, then edit it in either Windows or Linux on my netbook...


I've been using OpenOffice, as well. It's compatible with Word and converts easily to HTML and PDF. My word processor of choice is Word Perfect. It has a lot of features that make my life easier, but too many people use Word and I need to be able to transmit documents. OpenOffice allows me to do that.



Andra said:


> Scheherazade, don't forget to check out DecalGirl for a skin. My mini is a shiny finish and I skinned it right after I got it - the fingerprints were driving me crazy.


Yes, I got one pretty quickly myself. Couldn't stand those fingerprints, either.


----------



## Scheherazade

Andra said:


> Scheherazade, don't forget to check out DecalGirl for a skin. My mini is a shiny finish and I skinned it right after I got it - the fingerprints were driving me crazy.


I had heard they were fingerprint mangets, especially the red and blue ones... I just couldn't make myself buy a white laptop. It makes me think too much of that Creepshow movie with the guy in the white room and all the cockroaches <shudder>. So yeah, decalgirl is most definitely going to get another email from me asking if they do custom skins for these too. I just hope they have them already for the newish? 11.6 inch models.


----------



## geoffthomas

I will offer the following comments:
*1.* After having said that I really like the ASUS (still do) I have decided to resurrect my 2000 Pentium 3 Toshiba 3490 laptop. 2 pounds 11.2 inch square screen with 256 megs (not gigs) of RAM. A while ago I upgraded the hard drive from a really slow 20 gig one to a 7200 rpm 60 Gig. (notice that that is less than the normal netbook 160 gig now being sold) It runs Windows XP just fine. But cannot even be considered for Vista.
It also has not CD/DVD built in but it also does not have a netcam. (I figure I can use my camera and transfer the pics to the compter via usb cable).
This machine is free to me. I already own it. I already did the upgrades a couple of years ago.
And I have added to it a network wifi card which I already had, so I am ready to go anywhere with it (again).
*2.* You should consider using Open Office from Sun called Star Office (as compared to Star Suite - which is for foreign language versions). Look for Star Office 9. It costs $34. And you are allowed to install it on 5 different computers and it includes everything but the browser (use Firefox -free) and the email (use Thunderbird - free). Nice software and real fast compared to version 8.
*3.* As I said, I like the ASUS netbooks. Beware. There are several models that look/sound like the same computer. They all start out with ASUS eee pc 100... and that is where things get different. There is the 1000HE and the 10005HA and the 1008HA and goodness only knows what else. Some of the model numbers mean that they use the Intel Atom N270 processor instead of the Intel Atom N280 processor. Some of the model numbers mean that they use a Flash RAM for hard drive (usually shows as 16 gigs). Fast data access and you can process while you jog. Some have 160 gig hard drives. Some have very thin cases - flat and under 1/2 inch but only 4 hour batteries. Others have up to 10.5 hour batteries. And some are older models.
The one that I like the best is the ASUS Eee PC 1005HA-PU1X-BU 10.1-Inch Blue Netbook - 10.5 Hour Battery Life. It is available from Amazon for $377. Same price for the black model and the white and some other colors available very soon. Shopzilla shows that Amazon has the lowest price (when I looked).

If you want a netbook to just type on and surf the web. Buy the least expensive one you can find.

Points to consider about netbooks versus laptops - The netbooks are missing a few things, like CD/DVD drives and modems and add on card slots. You can add these things but they take up a USB port and then the cost goes up. They have smaller keyboards (most of the latest actually have 90% keyboards with some funny key locations). But they have to in order to be so much smaller than a 15" or 17" laptop. Most laptops even now have webcams so that and the mics are not an issue. The netbooks have less powerful processors and less ram (most max out at 2 gigs of RAM and cannot be boosted above that). But you can run Vista on 2 gigs and you only need a lot of ram if you are going to keep several high-powered applications runnning at the same time. That is not netbook territory. The less powerful processor and smaller ram allow for longer battery life and less heat.

So if you want a portable Powerful Desktop - buy an expensive laptop. If you want a portable gaming dynamo - buty an expensive laptop. If you want to write wherever you go and whenever the whimsy takes you - then buy a netbook. I think they are great.

Just sayin.....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hey friendly enablers!

Does anyone know if a 10" Acer Aspire One Netbook will fit in a Vera Bradley Bowler bag?  It seems from VB website that the dimensions would work but I am wondering if anyone has tried it?


----------



## mlewis78

I looked at the Bowler bags a couple of days ago and read the dimensions.  It's big enough for the KDX, so I think it would hold a netbook just as easily.  I think it woud hold the KDX in its cover.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I think that I am getting a bowler bag to hold my netbook and my K2 (w/Oberon) and then my wallet when I need it.  I am 99.9% sure that it will all fit....!!!!


----------



## Scheherazade

I definitely need to find some sort of bag.  I am going to have to lug around a DX, GPS and netbook that I didn't lug around before and I just can't carry them all like books anymore.  One K2 was easy enough to handle that way, but now I need to find something with nice little secure pockets where they'll all fit snug.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You should look at the j'totes. . . . .there were a couple on sale and they would do nicely to hold what you need. . . .check the accessories board.


----------



## Scheherazade

Thanks!  I'll check it out.  I usually only give the accessories a casual glance.  I guess I need to lurk there more.


----------



## CegAbq

Scheherazade said:


> I'm probably just going to end up downloading and using Open Office, cuz yeah, not sure where my CDs are and it's free and something you can just download straight to the machine without worrying about CDs.


My Asus actually came with OpenOffice already installed.


----------



## Meemo

Scheherazade said:


> I had heard they were fingerprint mangets, especially the red and blue ones... I just couldn't make myself buy a white laptop. It makes me think too much of that Creepshow movie with the guy in the white room and all the cockroaches <shudder>. So yeah, decalgirl is most definitely going to get another email from me asking if they do custom skins for these too. I just hope they have them already for the newish? 11.6 inch models.


LOL - guess it's a good thing I didn't see Creepshow - I love my pearly white Asus netbook. I do have a skin on it - I got it on etsy. Put a Pink Tranquility skin from decalgirl on my first Asus and left it on when I gave that one to my daughter to use for school. Nice thing about the one from etsy is that it isn't as shiny as the decalgirl skins. They aren't quite as "custom" sized as the decalgirl though and I did have to trim it a bit.


----------



## Meemo

kreelanwarrior said:


> Other folks have more experience with the Acer Aspire One than me, as we just got ours (and yeah, I don't understand the price difference, either!). But from what I've seen so far, it's fully capable of running a lot of regular apps. The main thing you have to keep in mind (the hardest thing for me to get used to, other than the small keyboard), is screen real estate: it's quite a bit smaller than what you're used to. It's just fine for lots of things, but I probably wouldn't try any hardcore Photoshop work or CPU or graphic-intensive games and so on.


For those like me who aren't that savvy about computers, this might help maximize your screen real estate, it did help me find a little more:
http://www.wikihow.com/Optimize-Your-Netbook


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Meemo said:


> For those like me who aren't that savvy about computers, this might help maximize your screen real estate, it did help me find a little more:
> http://www.wikihow.com/Optimize-Your-Netbook


So according to that article, I can get a bigger battery for my netbook? Does anyone know if I can do this? I have an Acer Aspire One with a 3 cell battery but I really wanted a 6 cell or bigger. Can I just buy a replacement 6 cell and swap them out? Anyone know?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> So according to that article, I can get a bigger battery for my netbook? Does anyone know if I can do this? I have an Acer Aspire One with a 3 cell battery but I really wanted a 6 cell or bigger. Can I just buy a replacement 6 cell and swap them out? Anyone know?


Yep! You just have to shut down to swap them out. So if you get a 6-cell, if you needed to, you could use both batteries (in sequence) to get even more use time. A bit more to lug around, but if you needed to...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Question: Does the Acer Aspire One 10.1 in (d150 or d250) have bluetooth?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Vegas_Asian said:


> Question: Does the Acer Aspire One 10.1 in (d150 or d250) have bluetooth?


Apparently not in the models for sale in North America. Some overseas do. But if you liked a netbook without it and needed the capability, there are USB->Bluetooth adapters.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

thanks. was really hoping they had one. it was a feature I assumed it had and realized today that it wasn't listed in the specs.


----------



## CegAbq

Vegas_Asian said:


> thanks. was really hoping they had one. it was a feature I assumed it had and realized today that it wasn't listed in the specs.


The bluetooth feature was one that swayed me over to the Asus 1000HE.

But I also have this plugged into my big laptop and it works wonderfully


----------



## mlewis78

I'm downloading OpenOffice now, *but it's not free*. There is an access fee that is paid before you can get on the website and then download anything they have at no additional charge. I don't even know yet whether I will like this. Another problem for me is that they gave various plans for payment. I chose $2.49 per month from my credit card, but once I made the transaction, I learned that I was charged $29.88 all at once for one-year access.

I've emailed support to ask them to explain this to me. I tried the toll-free number, but couldn't get through to a person. The recording did not say that there were particular office hours -- just that I couldn't get through and for all I know they were just too busy.

I bought my Office 2003 Professional for very, very little through the firm I was working for at the time. I don't know if it was good for more than one computer, but I would have loaded it onto my netbook if I could fine the disk. I bought that for approximately $22 including shipping of the CD. Yes, that was a great, great deal, considering the retail cost of Office 2003 Professional. Now I have paid almost $30 for one year's access to OpenOffice. This had better be very good software!

Just to reiterate for those of you who were going to get OpenOffice for your netbook. *It's not free*. Perhaps the people who said it was got it free with their Asus netbook, but I really don't know.


----------



## Scheherazade

http://www.openoffice.org/

I think that should get you the free versions? Just click where it says "I want to downlad", or is that not working for you? If not, Google "openoffice free" or something to that effect. I imagine they're like AVG where you can get free or paid versions with a few more whistles, but the free works perfectly well.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks.  They already charged me.  The email I sent to their support was returned to me.  Now, why would it be free on that website and not on the OpenOffice.org website?  Thanks for trying to help me.  If I can get a refund, I will try that.


----------



## mlewis78

The link you posted is the one that I used earlier that wasn't free.  I'm still downloading.  It takes a good while.  Guess that is normal.


----------



## Scheherazade

Very odd.  Hopefully they can get it all worked out!


----------



## geoffthomas

Marti,
I wonder if you got Phished?
When I go to the site the only payment is for voluntary contribution to the program.
In fact, I cannot find any place that one would hit a monthly fee.
But someone could have hijacked the url.

I would also report it to the opensource.org people.
And if you cannot get through give me a little more info and I will contact for you.
Because this is troubling.
I actually pay $34 to Sun for their version of OpenOffice but that is because I want some extras that they produce.
This should not have happened to you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm with Geoff on this. . . .I suggest you contact your CC and dispute the charge.

I just went to www.openoffice.org and it was pretty clear how to download it and save it to my computer with nary a mention of money.  There was a short paragraph about how you can help that listed all the ways. . .including using it, spreading the word, reporting bugs, etc.  Donating money was the last option.


----------



## CegAbq

Oh Marti - definitely keep pursuing and perhaps report to your CC to dispute the charge (on the belief that you got a phishing site); because as everyone else has said - it is free.


----------



## Andra

Definitely dispute the charge.  OpenOffice is free.  They do ask for donations but it's voluntary.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> I'm downloading OpenOffice now, *but it's not free*. There is an access fee that is paid before you can get on the website and then download anything they have at no additional charge. I don't even know yet whether I will like this. Another problem for me is that they gave various plans for payment. I chose $2.49 per month from my credit card, but once I made the transaction, I learned that I was charged $29.88 all at once for one-year access.


If search for OpenOffice, it brings you to a website that charges you. If you go to openoffice.org, there is no charge, unless something has changed in the last couple of months.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just checked the website and it's still free. Here's the link.

http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## Scheherazade

Yeah, you do have to sometimes be careful to look at the sites Google brings up.  I've become pretty wary of looking at the domain names when searching for things like this, especially free software.  There tend to be more and more sites that pose as the software site but only act as a portal to the software (or worse) and charge you for the service.  These, somehow, make it to the top of Google's results lists so they can often be clicked on very easily instead of hitting the correct site.


----------



## mlewis78

I used the website that Gertie posted.  I've since noticed that google has the same one labeled free in the search.  I know that there are some software sites that say free and it  turns out to be a trial download.  This one gave me options such as paying month to month or yearly, right after I clicked on the download free option.  I'll have to see if I can get a refund or dispute it on my credit card.


----------



## mlewis78

I just called the support center that was listed on my receipt.  It was the company that collected the money (not openoffice).  I told him that it was supposed to be free software.  He's going to give me a credit for the amount I paid.  Should show up as a credit in 4 days.  I don't think they can do anything about getting the download back.

I should check in 4-5 days to see how this turns out.  It seems like a scam to me.  I should have checked back in with you before I made the transaction.

It's likely that the center that I just called was in India.

Guess we have to be pretty careful.  Some of these things are not as simple as dealing with Amazon.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I used the link posted earlier and got OpenOffice for free.  Never had to put in my card number or anything.  I had no problems.....I am sorry that you are having this issue....Credit Card disputes are bummers (I know, I am a head teller for a Credit Union!)


----------



## Scheherazade

Glad they at least pretended to be helpful... hopefully they really will be.  I'm currently getting calls about owing money on a credit card I paid off 15 years ago.  People will do pretty much anything to scam you anymore, it's just a shame that nobody can stop them I guess to the point that we're so easily exposed to it.


----------



## scott_audio

Deciding between the asus 1005ha and the acer aspire one... leaning toward the asus (better camera and longer battery life and i'm already familiar with the hardware - will be using a custom linux install).  I'll basically be using it for everything I can't do on the Kindle.

Any bad things about the Asus I should know about and won't read in the reviews?  Are there reasons I should by the Acer instead?

Any feedback is appreciated,
Scott


----------



## Jeff

scott_audio said:


> Deciding between the asus 1005ha and the acer aspire one... leaning toward the asus (better camera and longer battery life and i'm already familiar with the hardware - will be using a custom linux install). I'll basically be using it for everything I can't do on the Kindle.
> 
> Any bad things about the Asus I should know about and won't read in the reviews? Are there reasons I should by the Acer instead?


My Asus has been trouble free, although I'm running XP-Pro on it. I seem to recall that Mike Hicks had a lot of difficulty finding Linux drivers.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

My husband got me a netbook!  I know he got it but I don't get it in hand until Christmas.  It is a Gateway, that much I know


----------



## KindleChickie

I have an HP Mini Vivienne Tam running OSX 10.5 (hackintosh). Love it. No issues. Everything works.


----------



## Jeff

KindleChickie said:


> I have an HP Mini Vivienne Tam running OSX 10.5 (hackintosh). Love it. No issues. Everything works.


I read that the newest Apple update will disable support for the Intel Atom processor.


----------



## scott_audio

Jeff said:


> My Asus has been trouble free, although I'm running XP-Pro on it. I seem to recall that Mike Hicks had a lot of difficulty finding Linux drivers.


Thanks for that, Jeff... I'll look into it more, to make sure. I don't mind XP, but I'm a lot happier in a linux shell - I can type a lot faster than I can navigate a mouse. On typing... do you find the keyboard is big enough for everyday use? I'm sure it takes some getting used to.


----------



## CegAbq

scott_audio said:


> Thanks for that, Jeff... I'll look into it more, to make sure. I don't mind XP, but I'm a lot happier in a linux shell - I can type a lot faster than I can navigate a mouse. On typing... do you find the keyboard is big enough for everyday use? I'm sure it takes some getting used to.


I've got the Asus 1000HE; my son loaded the Ubuntu for netbooks OS & I can dual boot between it and XP-home.
I've had no problem working in Ubuntu from the netbook (meaning, I still am not anywhere near as comfortable working in Linux as I am in Windows, but thats pebkac!)

Edit: I *love* my Asus


----------



## scott_audio

CegAbq said:


> I've got the Asus 1000HE; my son loaded the Ubuntu for netbooks OS & I can dual boot between it and XP-home.
> I've had no problem working in Ubuntu from the netbook (meaning, I still am not anywhere near as comfortable working in Linux as I am in Windows, but thats pebkac!)
> 
> Edit: I *love* my Asus


That's comforting, thanks. I've read in other forums that everything in linux works OK with some problems with the onboard cam noted. I can't wait to give it a try.

PS I like your new avatar, nice effect


----------



## Jeff

scott_audio said:


> On typing... do you find the keyboard is big enough for everyday use? I'm sure it takes some getting used to.


I don't touch type so the keyboard isn't as troublesome for me as it is for people who are good typists. That aside, you can always use a USB or BlueTooth keyboard.


----------



## CegAbq

scott_audio said:


> On typing... do you find the keyboard is big enough for everyday use? I'm sure it takes some getting used to.


I've been able to get used to the Asus keyboard; earlier in this thread, some people could deal with the keyboards & others not (whether it was an Asus or an Acer).

This is probably one factor that is so very personal & may require switching from one to the other if you don't like the first model that you get.


----------



## Meemo

scott_audio said:


> On typing... do you find the keyboard is big enough for everyday use? I'm sure it takes some getting used to.


I have the Asus 1000HA - one of the reasons I went with the Asus was it has one of the biggest (if not the biggest) keyboards of the netbooks. I'm a touch typist and have had trouble typing on laptops. It didn't take me long to get used to the smaller keyboard though and now I have very little trouble with it. Love my Asus (I'm just running the XP it came with - the only Windows computer we still use - wish it were a Mac but they aren't making netbooks - and even if they were it'd still be more than I wanted to pay for my simple needs).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I bought my GS one of the first ASUS netbooks, and I still have a problem typing on it.  The keys are absolutely flat and the shift key is in a very awkward place.  I heard they corrected these problems.  

My Acer is much easier to type on, but I do have a problem with the cursor suddenly jumping up several lines.  I have to watch what I'm doing.  

The best thing you can do is go to a store that has both and try them.  

I've been using a laptop so long that I now have a problem typing on a full sized keyboard, but I don't have much of a problem switching between the laptop and the netbook.


----------



## scott_audio

all very helpful, thanks


----------



## KindleChickie

Jeff said:


> I read that the newest Apple update will disable support for the Intel Atom processor.


I think I read where they have fixed that now. I havent tried to upgrade to snow leopard, just havent had the time to spend doing the research and job.


----------



## Jeff

KindleChickie said:


> I think I read where they have fixed that now.


It was intentional. Apple doesn't want you running their OS on any PC other than theirs.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Hey, all -

I loaded Ubuntu Netbook Remix, which is pretty cool, onto my Acer Aspire One (10.1"). The only significant problem I really ran into was with the internal microphone: I could not for the life of me get the thing to work. The rest - particularly the wi-fi - has worked fine. Performance is markedly better than Windoze XP, with much faster bootup times, smoother streaming video, etc. The only other downside that I've noticed is that the power management under Windoze XP is better: while I haven't really conducted timed tests, I guesstimate that the battery will last roughly 2 hrs longer under Win XP than Ubuntu NR (my Aspire has a 6-cell battery, not the smaller 3-cell). So I'd recommend going with a dual-boot configuration (which Ubuntu NR makes very easy - just make sure to create your Windoze backup disks first).

As for typing on the keyboard for long stretches, I have no problem at all transitioning from the regular keyboard I use at work all day to the netbook at night. So far I've written around 80,000 words on the next novel, and my hands still seem to be quite happy with it!   But as one of the earlier posters mentioned, you do have to watch out for the motion keys (page up/down, and arrows) in the lower left: even now, I still sometimes hit the wrong key and find myself accidentally paging up/down...


----------



## KindleChickie

Jeff said:


> It was intentional. Apple doesn't want you running their OS on any PC other than theirs.


Yeah, you break their user agreement. But as long as you have purchased a copy of their OS, then it isnt steal at least. I was trying to say that the hackers have now figured out a way around Apples latest barriers. You can now successfully run OSX 10.6.2 on a netbook.


----------



## angelad

KindleChickie said:


> Yeah, you break their user agreement. But as long as you have purchased a copy of their OS, then it isnt steal at least. I was trying to say that the hackers have now figured out a way around Apples latest barriers. You can now successfully run OSX 10.6.2 on a netbook.


Yup, my bf has adapted as well.


----------



## marianneg

scott_audio said:


> On typing... do you find the keyboard is big enough for everyday use? I'm sure it takes some getting used to.


Scott, I have the 1005HA, and I adore it. It is a bit of a learning curve, but I have typed two research papers on my little netbook already, plus several programs and homework assignments. The hardest part for me is that the function and control keys are switched around between that computer and my "regular" laptop, so I have to think about which computer I'm on when using those.


----------



## CegAbq

I love it when this thread gets resurrected!


----------



## scott_audio

very helpful comments, all, thank you so much...  I've narrowed it down to the Asus or the Acer (either with the 6-cell)... the only real difference I can see is the onboard cam (Asus has a nicer 1.3 MP cam) but how often will I use that... umm, likely not at all... I'll really be using it for a dedicated journaling/note-taking machine and writing in general and general use computer when traveling, so I guess it really boils down to the best deal I can find, hopefully this Friday... I'm leaning toward the Asus, but would buy an Acer at this point without a second thought... hopefully either can be purchased from Amazon, and, of course, through the KB store to help support KB, thanks again, all


----------



## lynninva

The Asus is on my wish list. And I definitely prefer on-line shopping compared with the crowds of Black Friday morning madness.

But advance word is that Office Depot will have an Acer 10" netbook with N270 processor for $199.99 at their in-store sale starting at 6 AM on Friday.  You can preview their ad for your area at officedepot.com.


----------



## scott_audio

lynninva said:


> The Asus is on my wish list. And I definitely prefer on-line shopping compared with the crowds of Black Friday morning madness.
> 
> But advance word is that Office Depot will have an Acer 10" netbook with N270 processor for $199.99 at their in-store sale starting at 6 AM on Friday. You can preview their ad for your area at officedepot.com.


that's like $100 off, i wish I could drive and didn't live in the wilderness (starts calling friends)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> But as one of the earlier posters mentioned, you do have to watch out for the motion keys (page up/down, and arrows) in the lower left: even now, I still sometimes hit the wrong key and find myself accidentally paging up/down...


Ah, so that's what I've been doing. The arrow keys are on the lower right on my smaller Acer.

I also got the six cell battery. It doubles the weight and gives my little Ginny a bubble butt which makes it hard to fit in the standard cases and sleeves. I'm still glad I got the larger battery.


----------



## scott_audio

OK, let me see if I understand correctly

The keys on the Asus are 'chicklet' style?  Does that mean the kind that you barely have to push?  I'm not sure if I'd like that.

Can someone confirm that the Acer has keys that press further down, like a standard keyboard?  I think the easy touch keys would drive me that short distance to insanity.  It's hard for me to get to a major store that carries both to compare, so I need a little more feedback on this, thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You know, keyboards are so personal; you might want to make a field trip. It wasn't a _major_ excursion for me, but that's what I did when I got my little sony Vaio. I wanted small, and my hands are not huge at all, but I did want a comfortable keyboard and crisp screen. So I just went and typed on things. . . . .there were a couple that felt spongy and a few where my hands were really cramped together. But it's really all in how it feels to you so it's hard to judge by what other people describe. Like, I know what I meant by "spongy" but you may not understand it the same way. I never did know what "chicklet" meant. . . .

Wouldn't suggest this for tomorrow, however. . . .


----------



## scott_audio

you couldn't force me to go anywhere tomorrow   Even if it was on sale for $59.

I can't drive legally (grinning), and the closest major store is 45 minutes away with no real public transportation, friends all work split shift, so I rely on the net.  Unfortunately, a field trip won't happen for a couple weeks, and, of course, I'm almost certain I would suffer some major breakdown if I didn't have one by then 

From what I've read, the Asus keys only travel downward about 1/8" of an inch, if that.  with the Acer, my understanding is they travel downward the full 1/4" or more, like a standard keyboard.  I just wanted to confirm if this is accurate.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ah, so that's what I've been doing. The arrow keys are on the lower right on my smaller Acer.
> 
> I also got the six cell battery. It doubles the weight and gives my little Ginny a bubble butt which makes it hard to fit in the standard cases and sleeves. I'm still glad I got the larger battery.


Oh, d'oh! I meant lower *right* of the keyboard. Have to paint my left hand green so I know which side it's on... 

A bubble-butted netbook! I like that! I haven't tried to fit it into anything buy my "high voltage" bag, which is perfect for it and my K2 (plus all the other crap I seem to haul around these days)...


----------



## Meemo

If anyone was thinking of getting their little princess (or prince) a netbook, I saw one of these in person recently (the pink one) and then saw them on Amazon.





Scott - re the keyboards. My first Asus (I ended up giving it to my daughter to use for college) had the regular keyboard - the one I got to replace it has the chiclet keyboard - I actually much prefer the chiclet keyboard - I didn't find that it was much more sensitive, but I did find that I'm less likely to stay on the correct keys (without catching the adjacent keys) with the chiclet keyboard. But like Ann said, a keyboard is definitely a personal preference thing. I did the same thing - I went to Best Buy and tried out the chiclet keyboard before I ordered from Amazon. I like the new Asus trackpads too - they're pretty cool (although I'm not really a trackpad fan, I use a bluetooth mouse with my netbook).


----------



## CegAbq

Meemo said:


> I like the new Asus trackpads too - they're pretty cool (although I'm not really a trackpad fan, I use a bluetooth mouse with my netbook).


The Asus multitouch touchpad is very very nice. (I'm not a mac person, but I've been told it's very similar). I love it & get frustrated with my full-size laptop's touchpad after being on the Asus for a while.


----------



## mlewis78

The chiclet style keys are a little bigger and may have a bit of space between each.  I think they work better for me, but I bought the Acer Aspire One without them. In the store the one I bought felt very comfortable to type on.  At home, I have to type more slowly than usual and make more typo errors.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> If anyone was thinking of getting their little princess (or prince) a netbook, I saw one of these in person recently (the pink one) and then saw them on Amazon.


I dressed up Ginny and I'm really glad I did. The fingerprints got to be too much.


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I dressed up Ginny and I'm really glad I did. The fingerprints got to be too much.


I like that skin! I have a skin on mine too - I've noticed that the new Asus models aren't as prone to pick up fingerprints.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I dressed up Ginny and I'm really glad I did. The fingerprints got to be too much.


Ah! That's what I meant to do! Jan and I got these little leather covers for ours, but they just haven't worked out (at least not for me), because they interfere with your thumb hitting the spacebar. So it's off to DecalGirl for me!


----------



## angelad

Meemo said:


> I like that skin! I have a skin on mine too - I've noticed that the new Asus models aren't as prone to pick up fingerprints.


Wow, that looks pretty


----------



## Gertie Kindle

angelad said:


> Wow, that looks pretty


Thanks. I love B&W. It's sitting right beside me and because I like to look at it, I actually keep the cover closed.


----------



## CegAbq

I've got my dark blue Asus skinned in this:


----------



## luvmy4brats

The hard drive crashed on my acer died 2 weeks ago and they're sending me a new one. I have to decide on a new skin (I currently have surfer's dream on it) I really like the B & W.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I've got my dark blue Asus skinned in this:


Another beautiful skin. So many to choose from. I think there's something for every taste.


----------



## kim

I just ordered a new skin for my little Aspire One:



Isn't it cute


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kim, That is adorable!!!!


----------



## CegAbq

@kim: love that skin!


----------



## corkyb

Can I ask where you got that and what it's called?  I love it!
Paula


----------



## kim

corkyb said:


> Can I ask where you got that and what it's called? I love it!
> Paula


Paula - if you are asking about the skin... Check out DecalGirl and look for the skin called IZZY.

Try to use the links from this site, then KindleBoards will get a little kickback.
DecalGirl is also listed as a link at the top of the page.

(Harvey was kind enough to add the links to my post above. Thanks Harvey, I try but I usually miss something  )


----------



## anivyl

I really like my desktop and my current gaming laptop. but I would want a netbook too, only because it's truly portable and I can finally test out what I have learnt about linux on it (though it won't be quite the good linux box i had think).

Of course, also another excuse to increase the gadgets i carry around

this is the one I am eyeing

http://blog.tbtech.info/2009/12/20/pictures-hp-mini-110-studio-tord-boontje/ - the hp Tord Boontje. I like how it's all feminine and white, and yet not overly girly. i love my pinks but some things... just got to give hahahaha


----------



## Gertie Kindle

anivyl said:


> I really like my desktop and my current gaming laptop. but I would want a netbook too, only because it's truly portable and I can finally test out what I have learnt about linux on it (though it won't be quite the good linux box i had think).
> 
> Of course, also another excuse to increase the gadgets i carry around
> 
> this is the one I am eyeing
> 
> http://blog.tbtech.info/2009/12/20/pictures-hp-mini-110-studio-tord-boontje/ - the hp Tord Boontje. I like how it's all feminine and white, and yet not overly girly. i love my pinks but some things... just got to give hahahaha


Impressive. The 3-D "etching" is beautiful.


----------



## KindleChickie

Here is my little vivienne tam HP netbook, oh I mean digital clutch.


----------



## anivyl

ooo the vivienne tam one! I was considering getting it but it wasn't available to aussie. does it come with that pretty mouse too? how do you like it?


----------



## Digital Tempest

How well does PvZ play on a netbook, KindleChickie? I play it on my desktop PC and would love to play it on my netbook, as well.


----------



## Meemo

KindleChickie said:


> Here is my little vivienne tam HP netbook, oh I mean digital clutch.


Well color me _*green *_- I LOVE the Vivienne Tam netbook, just couldn't bring myself to pay the extra $$ for it. I did have the mouse, though, to use with my Asus netbook - sadly it (the mouse) stopped working. Rather, the left click button stopped working. I changed the settings for awhile so I could still use it. Finally gave up & got a new mouse. Still have the cute VT one, though...just to look at...sigh...


----------



## KindleChickie

I love it.  I am running Mac OSX on it though.  The mouse didnt come with, I had to purchase it.  I believe I got it on Amazon.com.

PvZ is slow to load and it can run a little slow on some of the more graphic intensive levels (when there are a bunch of zombies), but other than that it runs great.  I downloaded it from gamehouse.com.  I subscribe to their funtickets so it cost 5.99.


----------



## corkyb

How can you run Mac OSX on a windowns machine?  I would love to have a netbook that ran OSX rather than windows, but didn't have a clue I could do that.
Paula


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

KindleChickie said:


> I love it. I am running Mac OSX on it though. The mouse didnt come with, I had to purchase it. I believe I got it on Amazon.com.


How are you running OSX on it?? That'd be a nice trick - my Acer Aspire One is almost perfect, except I thought it wouldn't take OSX (unless you're an ultra super genius type who can figure out how to put it on there, which I'm not!)...


----------



## Chloista

kim said:


> I just ordered a new skin for my little Aspire One:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it cute


Wow, I love this skin -- how incredibly cute! I want it!


----------



## KindleChickie

corkyb said:


> How can you run Mac OSX on a windowns machine? I would love to have a netbook that ran OSX rather than windows, but didn't have a clue I could do that.
> Paula


Well, it breaks the user agreement with Mac. But if you google mac osx on a netbook, there are several different ways to get it done.



kreelanwarrior said:


> How are you running OSX on it?? That'd be a nice trick - my Acer Aspire One is almost perfect, except I thought it wouldn't take OSX (unless you're an ultra super genius type who can figure out how to put it on there, which I'm not!)...


Google makes us all a genius, right? LOL


----------



## anivyl

considering how the last few versions of Mac OS has been played out on intel computers, I had be surprised if it's very hard to put mac on intel atom netbooks. but it runs well ?


----------



## Digital Tempest

I said I was going to frankenstein another computer (We've been building our own computers for a while now, so I have spare parts all over the place) and Hackintosh it. If it works well, I might consider it on my netbook.


----------



## Guest

This is my little Acer Aspire One. I love it!


----------



## KindleChickie

anivyl said:


> considering how the last few versions of Mac OS has been played out on intel computers, I had be surprised if it's very hard to put mac on intel atom netbooks. but it runs well ?


Runs great. Not at all glitchy like I was afraid it would be.


----------



## Addie

So KindleChickie, I hope you're proud of yourself. I searched for this thread because I only have Macs in my house, and I find I need a PC for certain things. So I was thinking I would spend $250 max on a cute little netbook. Now that I've seen and heard about your Vivienne Tam, I find I so want one. The only problem (aside from the $200 more I'd have to spend): what if there's a cooler design out next year?  

Oh, and I also blame Andra for showing me how adorably small they are at our Austin meet up.


----------



## Andra

AddieLove said:


> Oh, and I also blame Andra for showing me how adorably small they are at our Austin meet up.


Well, you're the one who made me NEED a new skin for my K2...
Remember, if you go with a Dell, you want the 10" one so you can have the larger keyboard.


----------



## Addie

Andra said:


> Well, you're the one who made me NEED a new skin for my K2...
> Remember, if you go with a Dell, you want the 10" one so you can have the larger keyboard.


 Well, how was I supposed to know you loved purple?
Thanks! I need to read through this whole thread and try to resist the Vivienne Tam ...


----------



## Andra

Well, if it helps you to resist, I'll point out that DecalGirl does have netbook skins...


----------



## Addie

Andra said:


> Well, if it helps you to resist, I'll point out that DecalGirl does have netbook skins...


LOL I know, I've been looking at those, too.  I'm just such a sucker for gimmicks, and I love the butterfly stuff on the software. I could always get the Vivienne Tam and when I get tired of butterflies, skin it.  I'm hopeless.


----------



## ayuryogini

AddieLove said:


> ..... Now that I've seen and heard about your Vivienne Tam, I find I so want one. The only problem (aside from the $200 more I'd have to spend): what if there's a cooler design out next year?
> 
> Oh, and I also blame Andra for showing me how adorably small they are at our Austin meet up.


I love that Vivienne Tam clutch; until reading this thread I didn't even know they existed, but now I so want one with the butterflies; it's beautiful, and I love compact things that are easy to carry.
What do you mostly use it for?

Is it the same as a laptop, or different?
I have an iPad, do they do the same things?
I just don't really know much about netbooks.
How long has the Vivienne Tam one been around? Does it change every year. 
I LOVE those butterflies!


----------



## Meemo

I think there's only one Vivienne Tam, and it's gorgeous. But I couldn't bring myself to spend the extra $$ for it. I did spring for the matching mouse, though, and got an Asian-themed skin for my netbook (it has bees instead of butterflies). 









Sadly, the mouse didn't last long - first the right (or maybe left) click function stopped working but I changed the settings and kept using it - then it just quit completely. But it looked good...
The netbook is like a mini-laptop - because it's small it doesn't have all the bells & whistles a bigger laptop might have. You need an external drive for a CD/DVD, for example. I have the Asus and really loved it, I rarely use mine since I got my MacBook Air (which I really, really love), but I do still use the netbook to run the software for my Sony reader.


----------



## Addie

ayuryogini said:


> I love that Vivienne Tam clutch; until reading this thread I didn't even know they existed, but now I so want one with the butterflies; it's beautiful, and I love compact things that are easy to carry.
> What do you mostly use it for?
> 
> How long has the Vivienne Tam one been around? Does it change every year.
> I LOVE those butterflies!


I know! Aren't the butterflies great? I love how the software has butterflies as well. Oh, gimmicks, I love you.

Well, I haven't bought it yet. And I've never owned a netbook before. But I think I'll use it to travel with. I have a MacBook Pro 15", and it's such a burden to carry around. Also, I need a PC for some things, and living in a Mac house causes minor frustrations at times (even though I dearly love Macs).

I'm not positive about how long Vivienne Tam HP netbooks have been around, but I'm going to say ... two. I've only seen two designs (the butterfly and the flower one), so I think that's right. I believe it does change every year. Tam designs them to match her current clothing collection, I believe.



Meemo said:


> I think there's only one Vivienne Tam, and it's gorgeous. But I couldn't bring myself to spend the extra $$ for it. I did spring for the matching mouse, though, and got an Asian-themed skin for my netbook (it has bees instead of butterflies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the mouse didn't last long - first the right (or maybe left) click function stopped working but I changed the settings and kept using it - then it just quit completely. But it looked good...


Ooh! I really like that skin! Yeah, the cost is a bit more than I wanted to spend on a netbook. It does seem to come with extras that a lot of basic netbook models don't have (2GB RAM, Windows 7 Premium, not startup). The other downside besides price is that the battery it comes with only lasts 5.5 hours.

If I don't get the Tam, I'll probably get an Asus and then skin it. They seem to be a pretty popular netbook brand.

And I love that mouse! How horrible that it didn't last long.  Do you think HP makes poor-quality netbooks? I haven't had the best experiences with HP until recently, so that causes me to hesitate some.

Does anyone know if the Vivienne Tam has a multi-touch touchpad? Do other netbooks have multi-touch? I'm kind of addicted to that.


----------



## Andra

AddieLove said:


> Does anyone know if the Vivienne Tam has a multi-touch touchpad? Do other netbooks have multi-touch? I'm kind of addicted to that.


I don't know about the Vivienne Tam, but the Dell Mini 10 has the multi-touch. We have a few of them up at work and the touchpad really freaked me out the first time I tried to use it.


----------



## CegAbq

I have an Asus EeePC 1000HE; it has a multi-touch pad.


----------



## Addie

Oh thank goodness. I automatically try to multi-touch all touchpads. It's like reading on the Kindle and then reading a DTB and trying to press the next page button. 
I dropped by Best Buy today and was disappointed by the lack of choices. I saw a few on Amazon that I wanted to see up-close, and they didn't have them. I think I may end up buying my netbook online.


----------



## Meemo

AddieLove said:


> Oh thank goodness. I automatically try to multi-touch all touchpads. It's like reading on the Kindle and then reading a DTB and trying to press the next page button.
> I dropped by Best Buy today and was disappointed by the lack of choices. I saw a few on Amazon that I wanted to see up-close, and they didn't have them. I think I may end up buying my netbook online.


I got my Asus on Amazon - it was pretty much the best price we found at the time.

I always used a mouse with it, but now that I have the Air, I use the touchpad, and when I do use the Asus now I almost always use the touchpad as well.


----------



## planet_janet

DH bought our 6.5 yr old a Dell netbook a few months ago.  She loves having her own "little laptop". Thankfully, she's not yet at the stage where we wants to be on the computer all the time, so we don't have to restrict her usage.  That will certainly come with time.


----------



## Addie

Meemo said:


> I got my Asus on Amazon - it was pretty much the best price we found at the time.
> 
> I always used a mouse with it, but now that I have the Air, I use the touchpad, and when I do use the Asus now I almost always use the touchpad as well.


I've been noticing that Amazon's prices can't seem to be beat ... well, excluding Woot.
I'm so in love with the air. Do you travel with it? I would be so paranoid I would break it or it would get stolen.



planet_janet said:


> DH bought our 6.5 yr old a Dell netbook a few months ago. She loves having her own "little laptop". Thankfully, she's not yet at the stage where we wants to be on the computer all the time, so we don't have to restrict her usage. That will certainly come with time.


That's such a cute idea! Goodness, I remember when my parents got me my first computer. It was that old Apple desktop (the first personal-computer type Apple made) people have turned into a fish tank now. I wonder if one day, years from now, your daughter will fondly look back at her netbook and think, "Man, that thing is so dated."


----------



## ayuryogini

Meemo said:


> I think there's only one Vivienne Tam, and it's gorgeous. But I couldn't bring myself to spend the extra $$ for it. I did spring for the matching mouse, though, and got an Asian-themed skin for my netbook (it has bees instead of butterflies).


Where did you get that skin? It's gorgeous; prettier than the Vivienne Tam butterflies, IMO..


----------



## Meemo

ayuryogini said:


> Where did you get that skin? It's gorgeous; prettier than the Vivienne Tam butterflies, IMO..


I found it on etsy a while back - I just looked and can't find it now (and don't remember the name of the seller) - but if you search for laptop skins on etsy there are quite a few. It has the decal to go around the trackpad too, but I had to trim that up a little - it wasn't quite as customized as decalgirl's skins are. But thanks - I still really like it too. There's a seller there called lilypang that has quite a few laptop skins, a lot of them have an Asian theme. I got my Snow White decal for my Air on etsy as well.










Wow, that's big and I can't get it resized...

And I must eat my words on there only being one Vivienne Tam - I hadn't seen the butterfly one until I googled it just now. It's lovely, but I still like the original red one best. The keyboard is gorgeous with the gold lettering on the keys.


----------



## Meemo

AddieLove said:


> I've been noticing that Amazon's prices can't seem to be beat ... well, excluding Woot.
> I'm so in love with the air. Do you travel with it? I would be so paranoid I would break it or it would get stolen.


I haven't traveled with it yet but I'm sure I will when we go somewhere with free WiFi - last vacation I just used my iPhone or my husband's iPad - and I DO love it. I did put one of the Speck clear plastic cases on it - it adds a bit of thickness to it (and protects the Snow White decal from the grandkids picking at it!) but not that much weight. It's still incredibly light and thin.

My husband has a MacBook Pro - it's amazing how often I catch him using my Air instead, though. He actually kind of pushed me towards the Air - it didn't take a big push, I loved everything about it but the price (and did get a refurbished one from Apple) - and if they upgrade it a little and give it a bit more oomph, I think he'll be getting one for himself.


----------



## Addie

I love that skin you got for your Air! And I really like the skin you got for your netbook. So pretty.

Yes, I love the Vivienne Tam look as a whole. I think it's great that the whole computer matches with the gold keyboard and mouse. But I have to ask myself if it's worth the added cost, and I grudgingly find I must say no. But who knows? I do like all the add-ons the Vivienne Tam has in regards to software and RAM, so if the cost of adding that to another netbook shrinks the price difference, I might still head toward the butterflies.


----------



## Andra

DH ordered a new laptop last night from the Dell Factory Outlet.  He shout across the house "Do you want a mini 10?  I can add one to my order for $200."  So my answer is yes.
Then he says that we need to spec one out becuase none of the ones in the DFO had the higher screen resolution (part of the reason I want to go from the mini 9 to the 10)  Sheesh!


----------



## Laurie

I just bought an HP Mini 110 from my daughter. She bought it to use for college, but found didn't care for the small screen and keyboard so bought a laptop instead. So far I'm loving it. I'll probably want to upgrade to 2mg RAM (it has 1) but performance seems good enough for now. It has Windows 7 Starter and I'll want to upgrade that and get some kind of photo editing software. I love that I can put my memory card right into the side of the netbook and not have to connect the camera.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I finally made a purchase.
I did stay with ASUS.
But I did not actually purchase a "netbook".
My choice is a 13 inch Ultra Light ASUS UL30A X5K. It has an HD screen, 4 GB ram, 500GB Hard Drive, no optical disk, 801.3 b/g/n, 3 USB ports and an HDMI port. It uses an Intel SU7300 Core 2 Duo Processor. It has Kindle for PC pre-loaded and Windows 7 Home Premium Operating System (64 bit); claims up to 12 hours of battery life. And a web cam.



Everything I need when I am away from my desktop.


----------



## JumpingShip

I have a Gateway netbook. It's candyapple red and I love it. I bought a bag for it on amazon that I now use as my purse. It has two large zippered pockets and two side pockets. One of the zippered pockets holds my netbook and the powercord, the other side has an inside zippered pocket, and several slots that I guess are meant for computer things like memory cards, but I use them for my license, insurance, and credit/debit cards. I never know when I'll be somewhere I might want to use my computer with the Wi-fi. hehe. 

My biggest problem has been finding a word processor to use on it. We used to have MS Word on the old computer, but lost the disks, and since there is no cd drive, not sure how I would have used it anyway. AbiWord must use a lot of resources because it runs super slow. OpenOffice tends to crash all the time and is also slow. I tried one called WordGraph, which was nice and fast, but didn't have some options I needed to format my book. I finally, just a few weeks ago, found Polyedit Lite. Love it! It's lightning quick, saves in doc format, et. It opened my 92,000 word doc in about 3 seconds.

I have small hands so I find the keyboard to work just fine for me.

I take it to work with me every day and set it up beside my work computer. Luckily, I have a boss that is okay with that.


----------



## geoffthomas

Go find Open Office - compatible with Microsoft Office but is free - that is right free.
Part of the Open Software effort - if you don't know about it it is a long subject.

Just sayin.....


----------



## JumpingShip

geoffthomas said:


> Go find Open Office - compatible with Microsoft Office but is free - that is right free.
> Part of the Open Software effort - if you don't know about it it is a long subject.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I tried Open Office...it keeps crashing and every time I go to open it, it has to 'recover' the file, even if it already recovered the file. I had it on my old computer and I never liked it on that either. PolyEdit Lite works much better for me.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I got a Dell free from Comcast. Haven't used it much yet. I do need some kind of a case, but it seems fine.

Ann.


----------



## Bigal-sa

MaryMcDonald said:


> My biggest problem has been finding a word processor to use on it. We used to have MS Word on the old computer, but lost the disks, and since there is no cd drive, not sure how I would have used it anyway. AbiWord must use a lot of resources because it runs super slow. OpenOffice tends to crash all the time and is also slow. I tried one called WordGraph, which was nice and fast, but didn't have some options I needed to format my book. I finally, just a few weeks ago, found Polyedit Lite. Love it! It's lightning quick, saves in doc format, et. It opened my 92,000 word doc in about 3 seconds.


I use a Samsung NC10 with Open Office with no problems (albeit that it's under Linux ) Anyway, to install CD-based software on a netbook (providing the CD doesn't have copy protection, as with games), copy the contents of the CD to a flash drive and then run the setup program on the flash drive from the netbook.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I would bet that if you want MS Word. . . .you can re-buy it and get a download.

You also may be able to get replacement disks for just a small charge if you had registered the first copy. . . . .it might be worth it to call 'em and ask.  

I haven't had any trouble with Open Office though for 'power work' the controls may not be where you think they ought to be.  Mostly I just do pretty simple word processing though.


----------



## JumpingShip

I appreciate all the suggestions for MS Word and Open Office, but my point was that I found a very good program to replace them for me. And like Open Office, Polyedit Lite is free. I don't need all the features of Word or Open Office as I'm not doing anything fancy. If I want a version that does more, they have a full version that I could buy for under $30. One thing I like about Polyedit is that it has tabbed files, so if I open more than one, or I'm copying/pasting from one to the other, both files can be open and the tabbed so I can easily go between the two--just like a browser window.


----------



## Bigal-sa

We're totally OT now, but no-one is knocking your choice Mary. Often we look for more than a word processor. I'd be totally lost without both spreadsheet and presentation software integrated with the word processor.


----------

